# Όσα ξεφεύγουν απ' το καλάθι των αχρήστων



## Earion (Dec 9, 2013)

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΞΕΝΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΗΝ

*Το μάθημα της τζατζ*

​_Είς από τους νεωτερισμούς της μεταπολεμικής εποχής, η τζατζ, εξακολουθεί ακόμη να ακμάζη· ποία μαθήματα πρέπει να αρυσθώμεν από την ακμήν της; Αυτό είναι το θέμα του κατωτέρω άρθρου του Ιταλού καλλιτέχνου κ. Alfredo Casella_

Η μεταπολεμική εποχή εκληροδότησε εις την ανθρωπότητα τρεις νεωτερισμούς, οι οποίοι εγνώρισαν μεγίστην επιτυχίαν: ούτοι είναι οι κοντές φούστες, τα κομμένα μαλλιά, και η τζατζ. Παραδέχομαι ότι οι φούστες και τα μαλλιά εκδηλώνουν σήμερον μίαν τάσιν να μακρύνουν, αλλά θα εζητούμεν ματαίως σημεία παρακμής των εξωφρενικών αυτών ήχων οίτινες ενέσκηψαν επί του κόσμου, της μουσικής αυτής, η οποία δεν ομοιάζει με καμμίαν από εκείνας που προηγήθησαν. Από καιρού εις καιρόν μία εφημερίς αγγέλλει το τέλος της τζατζ και ήκουσα να λέγεται ότι εις την τάδε ή την δείνα χώραν ιδρύθησαν εταιρείαι, προικοδοτημέναι με μεγάλα κεφάλαια δια να καταπολεμήσουν την τζατζ. Άλλα αι εταιρείαι αύται επέτυχαν αποτέλεσμα τόσον ασήμαντον όσον και αι στρατιαί του Βράγγελ και του Κολτσάκ, όταν αύται επεχείρουν να πολεμήσουν τον Μπολσεβικισμόν. Ο Μπολσεβικισμός και η τζατζ εξακολουθούν να ακμάζουν. Εν ενί λόγω, η δημοτικότης της τζατζ και του τσάρλεστον δεν δεικνύει σημεία χαλαρώσεως παρά τους φιλιππικούς των διαφόρων συνθετών. Εκάστη ημέρα βλέπει να αυξάνη η έννοια της οποίας απολαμβάνουν και η οποία ευρίσκει υποστήριξιν και από πολλούς ορθοδόξους μουσικούς.

Η επιτυχία αύτη έχει τους λόγους της. Εν πρώτοις είμεθα υποχρεωμένοι να παραδεχθώμεν ότι η τζατζ δύναται να καυχάται διά μίαν επιτυχίαν άνευ προηγουμένου, τούτο δε οφείλεται εις το ότι ικανοποιεί μίαν σπουδαίαν ανάγκην της ανθρωπότητος. Ακούει κανείς πολλούς να λέγουν ότι η τζατζ υπό την καλλιτέραν έννοιαν της λέξεως είναι μία ελαφρά μουσική ή ακόμη «μουσική χορού»· ή μάλιστα μια καθαρώς τεχνική μουσική, εστερημένη ψυχής, ως εάν μία τεχνική αξία του ονόματος τούτου ήτο δυνατόν να μη στηρίζεται επί πνευματικής βάσεως. Εν τούτοις πάσαι αι γινόμεναι προσπάθειαι διά την δυσφήμησιν της Αμερικανοαφρικανικής τέχνης απέτυχον πλήρως και εκάστη ημέρα μας υποχρεώνει να αντιλαμβανώμεθα περισσότερον την αλήθειαν, ήτις εξηγεί τον θρίαμβον της μουσικής αυτής.
Η αλήθεια αύτη είναι η εξής: εκείνο το οποίον αποκαλούν σοβαράν μουσικήν εκούρασε τον κόσμον κατά τα πενήντα τελευταία έτη. Μικρόν κατά μικρόν, η παρακμή του ρωμαντισμού εδημιούργησε μίαν ατμόσφαιραν μονοτονίας και πλήξεως, η οποία διαρκώς επετείνετο. Πρέπει να εκπλησσώμεθα, εάν εις μίαν εποχήν γενικής ελευθεριότητος εφθάσαμεν εις την μουσικήν της τζατζ;

Ο Όσκαρ Ουάιλδ είπε κάποτε ότι η φύσις αντιγράφει την τέχνην. Θα ήτο δυνατόν να κάνη κανείς απείρους παραλλαγάς της παραδοξότητος ταύτης, να είπη επί παραδείγματι ότι η λεγομένη «μεγάλη τέχνη» αντιγράφει συχνά τας κατωτέρας μορφάς της τέχνης, ενίοτε ασυνειδήτως, αλλά πάντοτε αρνούμενη να ομολογήση την οφειλήν της. Χωρίς να παρασυρθώμεν εις κοπιώδεις ιστορικάς συγκρίσεις, θα σημειώσωμεν εν παρόδω την τεραστίαν επιρροήν την οποίαν η λαϊκή τέχνη εις πάσας τας εποχάς ήσκησε επί των μεγάλων συνθετών. Διά να αναπτύξω περισσότερον την ιδέαν μου, θα φέρω ως παράδειγμα την εξέλιξιν της συμφωνικής μουσικής και της μουσικής δωματίου. Αμφότεραι κατά την διάρκειαν των τελευταίων αιώνων επωφελήθησαν εις μέγαν βαθμόν των μοτίβων του χορού, τα οποία εχρησιμοποίησαν διά την «σοβαράν μουσικήν» οι Φρεσκομπάλντι, Μπαχ, Χένδελ, Χάυδν, Μόζαρτ, Μπετόβεν, Σούμπερτ, Σοπέν και Μπραμς. Διατί να εκπλησσώμεθα τότε, εάν τόσοι μεγάλοι σημερινοί συνθέται επιδεικνύουν τόσον ζωηρόν ενδιαφέρον όσον οι μεγάλοι συνθέται της χθες διά την μουσικήν του χορού;

Η τζατζ είναι η μόνη χαρακτηριστική μουσική του εικοστού αιώνος. Μολονότι πολυάριθμοι μουσικοσυνθέται αξιούν να επιβάλλουν την ιδικήν των μουσικήν ως την καλλιτέραν έκφρασιν της συγχρόνου εποχής, και οσονδήποτε αντιφατικαί και αν είναι αι τάσεις της νεωτέρας μουσικής, είναι εκτός αμφιβολίας ότι το μουσικόν στυλ της τζατζ είναι εκείνο το οποίον εκφράζει καλλίτερον την νέαν ανθρωπίνην διανοητικότητα. Δεν είναι ολιγώτερον βέβαιον ότι η τζατζ δίδει ένα πραγματικόν και σπουδαίον μάθημα εις όλους τους μεγάλους μουσικούς. Τους διδάσκει να κάμουν περισσότερον ανθρωπίνην μίαν μουσικήν η οποία έχει ρυθμόν, παλμόν και μελωδίαν. Μίαν μουσικήν η οποία δεν πλήσσει, μίαν μουσικήν η οποία, μετά τόσα έτη πνευματικής μονοτονίας και καταθλιπτικών συμφωνικών έργων, δύναται να δώση εις τον άνθρωπον την ηχητικήν χαράν της οποίας έχει ανάγκην. Η χαρά αύτη δέν είναι κατ’ ανάγκην κατωτέρας ποιότητος, οιαδήποτε και αν είναι η αφέλειά της και ο πρωτογονισμός της. Παρά πάσαν επιφάνειαν, αύτη δεν διαφέρει κατά βάθος από εκείνην την οποίαν προκαλεί η τελευταία συμφωνία του Μπετόβεν. Δώσατε εις τους ανθρώπους την τέχνην η οποία τους λείπει, και σας επιφυλάσσεται μία σπουδαία θέσις εις την ιστορίαν. Εν τω μεταξύ μελετήσατε την μουσικήν ήτις έγεννήθη εις την ζούγκλαν και ανήχθη εις τόσον βαθμόν τελειότητος από δύο καταπιεζομένας φυλάς: τους Μαύρους και τους Εβραίους. Ζητήσατε από αυτήν να σας διδάξη την τέχνην να φθάσετε εις έναν πλήρη λυρισμόν, τον οποίον ούτε η λυρική μουσική, ούτε η συμφωνική, ούτε η μουσική δωματίου κατώρθωσαν να προσεγγίσουν.

Μάθετε με μίαν λέξιν να δημιουργήτε στυλ ανθρώπινον. Έτσι θα έχετε εν τέλει την αποκάλυψιν αυτής της αληθείας, δηλαδή ότι δεν υπάρχουν ιεραρχίαι εις την τέχνην και ότι η τέχνη είναι μία: εκείνη την οποίαν ο άνθρωπος φθάνει, όταν παραιτείται παντός ατομικού διά να αφοσιωθή εις μίαν απεικόνισιν του γενικού.

Τοιούτον είναι το αληθές μάθημα της τζατζ, και μολονότι η μελωδία είναι ξένη προς αυτήν, αποκαλύπτει εις τους σοβαρούς συνθέτας μερικάς μεγάλας αληθείας τας όποιας πρέπει να προσέξουν καλά, εάν δεν θέλουν να πέση η τέχνη των εις την λήθην και την παρακμή.

Περιοδικό _Εργασία_, τόμ. 3, τεύχ. 139 (28 Αυγούστου 1932), σ. 1097


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Εξαίσιον!


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

_Τζατζ_, ε; Να επισημάνω ότι τόσο στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Δρανδάκη όσο και στο λεξικό της Πρωίας (1933) ο όρος είναι *τζαζ*.

Με την ευκαιρία: η τέταρτη σεζόν τού Downton Abbey μπαίνει στο έτος 1923 και την εποχή της τζαζ. Το σχόλιο της Μάγκι Σμιθ καθώς παρακολουθεί πρόγραμμα τζαζ στον πύργο:


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2013)

*Ο αϊλαφικός κόσμος της νήσου Σύρας*

Ωρισμένως το εν Νησακίω θερινόν θέατρον κατέστη εντευκτήριον όλου του *αϊλαφικού κόσμου* της νήσου μας, όστις από της παρελθούσης εβδομάδος εν πυκνή συρροή κάθε βράδυ συρρέει εκεί. Κατά τας εσπέρας δε του Σαββάτου και της Κυριακής ο εν τω θεάτρω συρρέων κόσμος είναι τοσούτος ώστε αληθές πανδαιμόνιον και κοσμοχαλασιά γίνεται. Αι δε διδόμεναι παραστάσεις στέφονται υπό πλήρους επιτυχίας.
Α. Π. Φ.
Εφημερίδα της Σύρου _Απόλλων_, 20.6.1901.

Από το βιβλίο του Μάνου Ελευθερίου _Το θέατρο στην Ερμούπολη τον εικοστό αιώνα: θέατρο, μουσική, παιδεία, κοινωνική ζωή_. 2 τόμ. Ερμούπολη: Δήμος Ερμούπολης, 1993-1995.

Το κειμενάκι ακολουθείται από την εξής ενδιαφέρουσα υποσημείωση: 
Την ίδια έκφραση χρησιμοποιεί συμπτωματικά ένα μήνα αργότερα η αθηναϊκή εβδομαδιαία θεατρική εφημερίδα _Νυκτερίς_ (8 Ιουλίου 1901):
_Και χάρις εις την κομψότητά του αυτήν και την όλως ευρωπαϊκήν διοργάνωσιν, το θέατρον του Φαλήρου έχει καταστή το γενικόν εντευκτήριον του *αϊλαφικού κόσμου* των Αθηνών._


----------



## bernardina (Dec 23, 2013)

αϊλαϊφικού, δεν θα 'πρεπε να λένε; :cheek:


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2013)

1901,_ Victorian and Edwardian Fashions from "La Mode Illustrée"

_Illustrious. http://hprints.com/High_Life_Tailor_1901_Kowalsky_Easter_Egg-20119.html


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2014)

*Τα κουρκουμπίνια*

*Παρενέργεις του πολέμου: τα κουρκουμπίνια*​ 
Ω! τηγανίτες καλοφτιασμένες,
Ω! τηγανίτες με τον σωρό,
Ζαχαρωμένες και μελωμένες,
Και με σουσάμι τ’ ασπρουδερό.​ 
Οι πρόσφυγες από τα παράλια της Μικράς Ασίας, την Πόλη και τον Πόντο έφεραν μαζί τους και τη μαγειρική και τη ζαχαροπλαστική τους, τη δική τους κουζίνα. Μια παχιά, πλούσια σε γεύση και ποικιλία κουζίνα, που δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με τη «στεγνή», «κρεοφαγική» κυρίως, κουζίνα της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας. Θυμάμαι πάμπολλες περιγραφές προσφύγων οι οποίοι ένιωσαν σοκ μπροστά στη γαστρονομική φτώχεια —για τα δικά τους στάνταρ— που συνάντησαν­.

Φυσικά η ενσωμάτωση που ακολούθησε τροφοδότησε την ελληνική κουζίνα με άπειρες συνταγές και παραλλαγές. Μια κληρονομιά που σφράγισε τη νεότερη ελληνική γαστρονομία. Ας αφεθούμε όμως στη γλύκα των κουρκουμπινιών και των πιρπιρινιών ...

« — Έφαγες κουρκουμπίνια; ... Αλήθεια όχι; ... Δεν ξέρεις πόσο χάνεις! ... Μα πού ζεις λοιπόν;

Η φράσις αυτή είνε στερεότυπος εις τα χείλη του ενός από τους δύο κατοίκους των Αθηνών που συναντώνται στον δρόμο.
Κουρκουμπίνια, πιρπιρίνια και χίλια διακόσια είκοσι άλλα είδη, εις απόστασιν των οποίων επρόκειτο να περάση ολόκληρος η ζωή μας ανύποπτος, αποτελούν σήμερον ανακαλύψεις αι οποίαι συγκινούν τους Αθηναίους εξερευνητάς.

— Εδώ, τζάνουμ, τα ωραία γλυκά!
— Τι είνε αυτό;
— Καντίκιοϊ εκμέκ.
— Το άλλο;
— Καρά μπουρέκ με σορόπι Αχμετζή.
— Εκείνο;
— Τατλί χανούμ μπουρέκ.
— Αυτό;
— Σααπούν χαλβάς.

Άντε τώρα να διαλέξεις!

Ο Στάνλεϋ, ο Λίβινγκστον και όλη η χορεία των μεγάλων εξερευνητών διέσχισε θαλάσας και ηπείρους, εκουράσθη, εκινδύνευσε διά να ιδή και να γνωρίση πράγματα απείρως ολιγώτερα απ’ όσα ο γηγενής Αθηναίος βλέπει και γεύεται ακινητών επί των ιερών χωμάτων των προγόνων του.

Η Μικρασιατική και η Θρακική μετανάστευσις, μαζύ με τας άλλας ευχαρίστους και δυσαρέστους εκπλήξεις των, μας έφεραν και έναν κατακλυσμόν συγκινήσεων της γεύσεως.

Δεν υπάρχει υπόγειον εις τας Αθήνας που να μη μετεβλήθη εις γλυκατζίδικον. Και δεν υπάρχει γλυκατζίδικον που να μην έχη μίαν δωδεκάδα ιδικών του γλυκισμάτων, προνομιακής συνταγής, εξωτικής γεύσεως και αλαμπουρνέζικης ονομασίας. Διά να ταξινομηθή το λεξιλόγιον χρειάζονται έτη. Αλλά και διά να καθορισθή η γεύσις εκάστου γλυκίσματος, χρειάζονται αιώνες.

Επί του παρόντος έκαστος Αθηναίος έχει την ιδικήν του ανακάλυψιν με την οποίαν καταπλήττει τον πλησίον. Ίσως ένας λόγος που οι κάτοικοι των Αθηνών επληθύνθησαν ως η μυίγες είνε το ότι μετεβλήθησαν εις απέραντον γλυκατζίδικον».

Εφημερίδα _Αθήναι_, Δεκέμβριος 1924

Από το βιβλίο του Θωμά Σιταρά, _Η παλιά Αθήνα ζει, γλεντά, γεύεται, 1834-1938_ (Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ωκεανίδα, 2011), σ. 177.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Τρία στα έξι γνωστά, καλό σκορ είναι μάλλον...


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2014)

Θα πάρετε κάτι ακόμα, Δόκτορα; ;) Από το ίδιο βιβλίο, αλλά ο συγγραφέας ξέχασε να σημειώσει την πηγή του:

Η ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ ΕΝ ΑΘΗΝΑΙΣ

Είναι δύσκολον η περιγραφή του Τονέρ Κ℩̯απάπ Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, του ονομαστού και τωόντι θαυμασίου εδέσματος. Γνωρίζουσι δε μόνον οι επισκεφθέντες την Πόλιν και γευσάμενοι του γαργαλιστικού και εξαισίου εκείνου Κ℩̯απαπ℩̯ού. Επί τούτω το Γαλακτοπωλείον η «Πριγκήπισσα Αλίκη» επί της οδού Πανεπιστημίου αριθ. 56, παρά τα Χαυτεία, προσεκάλεσεν ειδικόν τεχνίτην Τούρκον. Όλοι λοιπόν τρέξατε εις το ρηθέν Γαλακτοπωλείον, όπου ευρίσκονται επίσης Μπουγάτσα Κωνσταντινουπόλεως, Ταβούκ Κ℩̯οκσού, Εκμέκ καταΐφ, Μουχαλεμπί και λοιπά, όλα επιστημονικώτατα παρεσκευασμένα. Το κατάστημα διανυκτερεύει.

Θωμάς Σιταράς. _Η παλιά Αθήνα ζει, γλεντά, γεύεται, 1834-1938_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ωκεανίδα, 2011, σ. 331-32.

Μέσα στις αγκύλες βάζω το αντεστραμμένο ιώτα, για το οποίο είχαμε κάνει λόγο πριν από καιρό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού, για να το βρω και να το βάλω. Ζάζουλα;  Δαεμάνε ;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2014)

Μόνο δύο από τα τέσσερα άγνωστα βρήκα (μια υπογλυκαιμία την έπαθα, ωστόσο):



Earion said:


> — Εκείνο;
> — Τατλί χανούμ μπουρέκ.


Αυτό μάλλον είναι το tatlı hanım göbeğı («η κοιλιά της γλυκιάς γυναίκας»), λουκουμαδοειδές:







Earion said:


> — Αυτό;
> — Σααπούν χαλβάς.



Αυτό φαίνεται οθωμανικής προέλευσης:










Earion said:


> Άντε τώρα να διαλέξεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

turned greek small letter iota
(εμφανίζεται γράφοντας 2129 και πατώντας Alt-X στο Word, από όπου μπορείς να το κοπιπαστώσεις): 
℩


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Δηλαδή ο σααπούν χαλβάς _δεν είναι_ σαπουνέ χαλβάς;

Χώρια που το καντίκιοϊ εκμέκ μού μοιάζει παρεξήγηση...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2014)

Όχι, αυτό είναι, απλώς η σελίδα από την οποία πήρα τη φωτογραφία είχε γκουρμέ εκδοχή, της μερίδας: http://www.lezzet.com.tr/yemek-tarifleri/tatli-tarifleri/serbetli-tatlilar/sabuni-helva-3196

Edit: Νομίζω πως απλώς στο Καντίκιοϊ έχει πολλούς και καλούς κανταϊφάδες, ίσως να είχε κι από τότε.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μέσα στις αγκύλες βάζω το αντεστραμμένο ιώτα, για το οποίο είχαμε κάνει λόγο πριν από καιρό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού, για να το βρω και να το βάλω. Ζάζουλα;  Δαεμάνε ;


Η σχετική συζήτηση: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μπύρα-Κορώνα!&p=202947&viewfull=1#post202947


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή ο σααπούν χαλβάς _δεν είναι_ σαπουνέ χαλβάς;
> ...


Βεβαίως, _σαπουνέ χαλβάς_ ή _χαλβάς Φαρσάλων_ ή _φαρσαλινός _ή _παζαριώτικος _(επειδή είναι απαραίτητο επιδόρπιο στις εμποροπανηγύρεις, στα παζάρια), με νισεστέ και βούτυρο (παραγωγής μας στον συγκεκριμένο, αλήθεια) ή με λάδι για τους νηστεύοντες ή χοληστερινοπάσχοντες και μπόλικα αμύγδαλα (το καλύτερό του, μαζί με τις ξεροψημένες μέχρι και καψαλισμένες, κρατσανιστές άκρες):




Φωτο: http://www.trikalavoice.gr/news/2011/11/04/pire-toys…-xalbades-toy-ki-efyge

Ο φαρσαλινός χαλβάς και η ιστορία του


Ουάκ! Φεύγω άρον άρον απ' αυτό το νήμα, γιατί είμαι γλυκατζής και κολάζομαι. 
Άρον άρον φά' τον αυτόν. Άρον τον χαλβά σου και περιπάτει. Πάω να κάνω την πάπια. Κουάκ; Απαπά.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό μάλλον είναι το tatlı hanım göbeğı («η κοιλιά της γλυκιάς γυναίκας»), λουκουμαδοειδές:



Πάντως η Μαίρη Ιωάννα Χρυσοπούλου (και όχι Χρονοπούλου, όπως γράφει και η σελίδα της βιβλιονέτ και του Πατάκη, και καλό θα ήταν να το διορθώσουν) το έχει ως Hanım Göbeği Tatlı και, φυσικά, το μεταφράζει ως κοιλιά της χανούμισσας. Λουκουμαδάκι σπέσιαλ, με άλλα λόγια.

Απροπό, ωραίο βλιβλιαράκι. ;)

Εδιτ: Εδώ το λέει αφαλό, και μάλλον είναι το σωστότερο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ... και, φυσικά, το μεταφράζει ως κοιλιά της χανούμισσας...
> Εδιτ: Εδώ το λέει αφαλό, και μάλλον είναι το σωστότερο.



Μάνα μου, το μπελιμπάτον σου! Και το μπελιντάνσινγκ σου βέβαια! 

Να 'χαμε και λίγο μπέικον... :inno: Πορκμπέλι το κοπέλι, κάνει την κυρά και θέλει.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Εδιτ: Εδώ το λέει αφαλό, και μάλλον είναι το σωστότερο.


Ναι, βρε Μπέρνι, τι βλακεία έγραψα! Πράγματι, göbek σημαίνει και αφαλός.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ναι, βρε Μπέρνι, τι βλακεία έγραψα! Πράγματι, göbek σημαίνει και αφαλός.



Μια απάντηση έχω να σου δώσω: δε θέλω να το περιγράψω, να το φάω θέλω 

Άλλωστε και η ειδικός κοιλιά το λέει.  ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Πάντως, στο νέτι βρίσκω πολλά «αφαλός της χανούμισσας» = σεκέρ παρέ, που μοιάζει με αφαλό εν τη ευρεία εννοία, π.χ. βλ. την εικόνα στον ιστότοπο του Χατζή.

(Το κάναμε το νήμα του Εαρίονα και στάζει σιρόπια. Να δω ποια θα το αυτονομήσει και τι τίτλο θα εμπνευστεί. Μιαμ, μιαμ.)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 7, 2014)

Το σεκέρ παρέ που ξέρω εγώ δεν έχει τρύπα, ούτε είναι τηγανητό, το ψήνεις στο φούρνο: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Şekerpare (upping the ante, σε λίγο θα πιάσω μπακλαβά τούρκικο με φιστίκι και να δω πού θα βρώ γλυκό να φάω βραδιάτικο :))


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> (Το κάναμε το νήμα του Εαρίονα και στάζει σιρόπια. Να δω ποια θα το αυτονομήσει και τι τίτλο θα εμπνευστεί. Μιαμ, μιαμ.)



Το νήμα είναι στο Sharing and Bonding. Γίνεται Bonding χωρίς σιρόπια;
Ούτε το Τζεϊμσμπόντινγκ.

Επ! Άσ' το κάτω αυτό! Sharing τα γλυκά μου δεν τα κάνω!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Το κάναμε το νήμα του Εαρίονα και στάζει σιρόπια. Να δω ποια θα το αυτονομήσει και τι τίτλο θα εμπνευστεί. Μιαμ, μιαμ.)



Tatlı yiyelim tatlı konuşalım θα ήταν μια καλή ιδέα. ;)



Spoiler



για να μην κάνω την έξυπνη, στο βιβλίο τη βρήκα.


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το κάναμε το νήμα του Εαρίονα και στάζει σιρόπια. Να δω ποια θα το αυτονομήσει και τι τίτλο θα εμπνευστεί.



Όχι, όχι, να μείνουν εδώ. 
Αλλά να πιάσουμε και τα *κουρκουμπίνια*. Προφανώς ήρθαν κι αυτά με τους πρόσφυγες της Μικρασιατικής Καταστροφής.
Έχει κανείς υπόψη του καμιά ετυμολογία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Πάντως, η προτεινόμενη ετυμολογία από το ιταλικό cucurbita σίγουρα δεν συμβαδίζει με ανατολίτικη προέλευση --αλλά και από πού κι ως πού νεροκολοκύθα (και τι είναι η νεροκολοκύθα, εδώ που τα λέμε);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Χμμμ, τι λέτε, θυμίζει καθόλου η υφή του εσωτερικού και το σχήμα της ρίζας του κουρκουμά και το μακρόστενο σχήμα τους τα κουρκουμπίνια;







κουρκουμίνια > κουρκουμπίνια;


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2014)

*ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΙΣ*

Φέρομεν εις γνώσιν του κοινού ότι εις την οδόν Κρατίνου 9, έναντι Δημαρχίας, λειτουργεί με όλους τους τύπους εστιατόριον οινοπωλείον ονομαζόμενον _Γιαλί-Τζαμί_, ή _Μέλας Αετός_ ή _Απάτητο Σούλι_ και είνε το καθημερινόν εσπερινόν εντευκτήριον ανθρώπων πάσης τάξεως, από φίφτυ-του μέχρι λιμοκοντόρων και των γνωστών Ιφ της πρωτευούσης. Εκεί ακούεται και ο γνωστός ανατολίτικος του Μεσαιώνος Μπαγλαμάς και το ιστορικόν μπουζούκι. Εις πάσαν παρέαν πρωτοστατεί και προεδρεύει πάντοτε ο πασίγνωστος και αλησμόνητος γλεντζές διευθυντής του Οινοπωλείου Σπύρος Μπουχός ή Αλλοίμονος.

Θωμάς Σιταράς. _Η παλιά Αθήνα ζει, γλεντά, γεύεται, 1834-1938_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ωκεανίδα, 2011, σ. 177.


Τα κρίσιμα ερωτήματα είναι: 

τι ήταν οι φίφτυ-του; 
ποιοι ήταν οι Ιφ;


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Προς το παρόν:

Από τις επιθεωρήσεις αυτές άφησαν εποχή οι «Φίφτυ-του». Ο Δημητρακόπουλος εσατίρισε στο νούμερό του αυτό τους 52 Αθηναίους, ψευτοαριστοκράτες που απετέλεσαν ένα όμιλον που είχε διακόψει κάθε σχέσι με την «Πλεμπάγια».


Και ίδρυσαν τους «Φίφτυ-του», τους 52 που θα ζούσαν μακράν από το χυδαίον πλήθος των κοινών θνητών. 52! Διότι τόσοι μόνον ήσαν οι ευγενείς μεταξύ των εκατομμυρίων Ελλήνων!

Snippets από εδώ:
https://www.google.com/search?q="φίφτυ-του"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Πάντως με την πολιτική των snippets στην οποία κατέληξαν εκδότες και Google, δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερο μαρτύριο του Ταντάλου από το να βρίσκεις την πληροφορία σου, να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχει αυτό που θέλεις σε δυο-τρεις σελίδες της παμπάλαιας έκδοσης που έχει πλήρη το Google σε ψηφιακή μορφή, και εσύ να μην μπορείς να δεις παρά τρεις γραμμές — και μετά τι; Να τρέχεις σε βιβλιοθήκες; Είναι το στάδιο της τεχνολογίας όπου η πανέξυπνη επιστήμη συναντά την απόλυτη ηλιθιότητα (νόμων, συμφερόντων, γραφειοκρατών).

Π.χ. http://books.google.gr/books?id=5E0...en&sa=X&ei=jXUwU8yGO4zL0AW1l4GwBw&redir_esc=y


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2014)

Για τους Φιφτυ-του έχω μαζέψει πολύ υλικό, αλλά και για τους/το Ιφ ακόμα περισσότερο. Κάποτε θα γράψω. Με δυο λόγια, οι Φίφτυ-του, αν υπήρξαν ποτέ, διότι αμφισβητείται, ήταν αυτό που λέει το απόσπασμα του Νίκελ, τα λίγα χρόνια πριν από τους βαλκανικούς (από το 1909 ίσως ή το 1910).

Το Ιφ είναι κουτσαβάκικο επιφώνημα, είτε σκέτο είτε με συμπλήρωμα, π.χ. Ιφ και σας φάγαμε. Έχει γράψει ποίημα ο Μαλακάσης, διάσημο, μ΄αυτό τον τίτλο, στον Νουμά 1904. Το έχει και ο Λαπαθιώτης στο Τάμα της Ανθούλας, κι αυτά τα δύο είναι ίσως τα ακραία σημεία της βασιλείας του Ιφ, 1904-1932. Το θέμα το έχουν ψάξει κάπως ο Δάλκος με τον ΝΔΤ στο Πλανόδιο, αλλά εγώ έχω βρει περισσότερα. 
Γελοιογραφία από βενιζελική εφημερίδα του 1916 (διχασμός) με τα Ψυρριωτάκια της πολιτικής (Γούναρης αριστερά, Σκουλούδης δεξιά, στη μέση μάλλον ο Δ. Ράλλης) δηλ. τους βασιλικούς αρχηγούς, να φωνάζουν Ιφ! Και σας φάγαμε:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/?attachment_id=10893

Κι ένα απόσπασμα από το Ιφ του Μαλακάση (και ουχί του Κίπλιγκ) που το έχω όλο στη σελίδα μου:

Ιφ, κι α δεν κάμεις ράι, ναρθείς
απόψε βράδυ στο στενό,
μα το Σταβρό, που προσκυνώ,
ταχιά δε θα ξημερωθείς,
και θα χαθώ, μα θα χαθείς.

Τελικά και το Ιφ και οι ΦΤ ήταν δυο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος, κάτι εξωτικό για να κοροϊδεύει ο πολύς κόσμος, αλλά και να το ζηλεύει ή να το χλευάζει. Μόνο που οι ΦΤ, όπως είπα, μάλλον δεν υπήρξαν, ήταν (λέω εγώ) σκέτο δημοσιογραφικό κατασκεύασμα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 8, 2014)

Περιμένουμε να μας εξηγήσει ο sarant για τους Φίφτυ-του σε μελλοντικό σημείωμα. Στο μεταξύ λέω να παραθέσω σε όλη τους την έκταση τρία χωρία από εκείνα στα οποία παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ, έτσι, για να υπάρχουν:
Την ίδια ακριβώς εποχή 52 Αθηναίοι και Ατθίδες εξ ευγενών ανεκάλυψαν αίφνης ότι το οικογενειακόν τους δένδρον έχει ρίζες του όπου και το δένδρον του Λουδοβίκου ΙΔ΄. Και ίδρυσαν τους «Φίφτυ-του», τους 52 που θα ζούσαν μακράν από το χυδαίον πλήθος των κοινών θνητών.

52! Διότι τόσοι μόνον ήσαν οι ευγενείς μεταξύ των εκατομμυρίων Ελλήνων!

Η ιστορία όμως αυτού του δένδρου δεν ετελείωσε (…). Την έφαγε το γελοιογραφικό μολύβι και η πέννα του κωμωδιογράφου. Έτσι, σε μια θεατρική επιθεώρησι, ο Πολύβιος Δημητρακόπουλος παρουσίαζε τους Φίφτυ-του σ’ ένα έξυπνο νούμερο. Η νέα αριστοκράτισσα, που την υποδύετο η Ροζαλία Νίκα, έλεγε για την ευγενή καταγωγή της, και ιδίως για τη μαμά της που ήταν:

​Τρε σαρμάντ και ο μπαμπάκας
Ιλ εταί γκαμέν της Πλάκας.​
Τίμος Μωραϊτίνης. _Άπαντα_. Αθήνα, 1960, τόμ. 6, σ. 92-93.
​
Δεν έλειψαν ωστόσο στα πρώτα χρόνια της περιόδου εκείνης οι ελαφρότητες από μέρους ελάχιστης μερίδας της Αθηναϊκής κοινωνίας. Πάντα το τέλος μιας εποχής χαρίζει στην επόμενη ασθενικές αντιδράσεις νοσταλγίας των περασμένων. Έτσι και τώρα ο ρωμαντισμός που είχε περάσει και η κοσμική ξιππασιά της ξενομανίας επόμενο ήταν να δείξουν στις αρχές της νέας περιόδου τα υπολείμματά τους. Εφάνηκε ο Σύλλογος των Ιολήπτων, που γοητευμένοι απ’ το μενεξελί χρώμα που στολίζει τον Υμηττό και τα δειλινά, καθιέρωσαν στη ζωή τους το χρώμα αυτό, στα χαρτιά τους, στο μελάνι τους, στη γραβάτα τους, στο μαντήλι τους και όπου αλλού μπορούσαν. Ήταν τουλάχιστο συμπαθής ο κύκλος εκείνος, όσο αντιπαθής έγινε κάποιος άλλος, με την αγγλομανία που καθιέρωσε στο ντύσιμο και τους τρόπους του, ο κύκλος των Φίφτυ-Του, που με τα καμώματά τους εγέλασαν πολύ οι Αθηναίοι γύρω στο 1910.
​
Κώστας Η. Μπίρης. «Η κοινωνία της Αθήνας στα χρόνια του Αγγέλου Βλάχου», _Νέα Εστία_ τ. 46, τεύχ. 539: Αφιέρωμα στον Άγγελο Βλάχο (Χριστούγεννα 1949), σ. 191-192.
​ 
​
Μόνην δε παραφωνίαν εις την γενικήν πνοήν της σοβαρότητος ήτις εχαρακτήρισε την περίοδον εκείνην απετέλεσαν αι γελοίαι εκδηλώσεις αριστοκρατικών τάσεων, διαπνεομένων από κούφον ιδεαλισμόν. Τον Μάρτιον του 1908 ιδρύεται μυστικά ο Σύλλογος των Φίφτυ-του, αποτελούμενος από 52 πρόσωπα ή οικογενείας που εθεώρουν τους εαυτούς των αριστοκράτας. Με μοναδικόν δε σκοπόν να τηρούν συναναστροφάς μεταξύ των, αποκλείοντες από αυτάς κάθε βέβηλον. Ιδρύεται επίσης ο Σύλλογος των Ιολήπτων, αποτελούμενος από άτομα ρωμαντικής διαθέσεως, τα οποία, γοητευμένα από το ιώδες χρώμα που ελάμβανεν ο Υμμητός κατά τα δειλινά, εχρησιμοποίουν, όπου τους ήτο δυνατόν, το χρώμα αυτό: Εστολίζοντο με γραβάταν εις την οποίαν επεκράτει το ιώδες χρώμα, είχον εις τα μανδήλιά των ιώδες περιθώριον και έγραφον με μελάνι _λιλά_ εις χαρτί ιώδους αποχρώσεως. Τότε επίσης ενεφανίσθη εις τα εφημερίδας διά πρώτην φοράν κριτική κοσμικής κινήσεως, με πρωτεργάτην τον Daramot (Τάκην Δαρα-λέξην), ιόληπτον και αυτόν.

Όλαι όμως εκείναι αι ελαφρότητες περιωρίσθησαν εις ελαχίστην μειονότητα Αθηναίων, εις την οποίαν ανήκον οι κύκλοι των Φίφτυ-του και του Τέννυς. Ενώ η υπόλοιπος κοινωνία εστράφη προς αυτούς με ειρωνείαν και αντιπάθειαν. Χαρακτηριστική δε εκδήλωσις των διαθέσεων αυτών υπήρξε το εξής περιστατικόν: Κατά τους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνας του 1896 είχε γίνει δεκτή η αντισφαίρισις ως άθλημα, ανεκηρύχθη δε και εις αυτήν, όπως και εις τα άλλα αγωνίσματα, ολυμπιονίκης. Ηνέχθη τότε το κοινόν την άτοπον εκείνην εξομοίωσιν.
Συγκατελέχθη επίσης ως άθλημα η αντισφαίρισις και κατά την τέλεσιν των Πανελληνίων αγώνων εις το Στάδιον, τον Απρίλιον του 1908. Κατά την περιγραφήν όπως που μας παρέχει ο Γρηγόριος Ξενόπουλος, «όταν ο κήρυξ εκάλεσεν ονομαστί τους νικητάς της να στεφανωθούν και, από τον όμιλον των άλλων αθλητών, απεσπάσθησαν δύο τρεις κομψοί κύριοι και άλλαι τόσαι κομψαί δεσποινίδες κι επροχώρησαν προς τους βασιλικούς θώκους διά να λάβουν από τας χείρας των προγκήπων το δίπλωμα και τον κότινον, ο λαός που κατέκλυζε το Στάδιον εξεμάνη. Και ήρχισε να θορυβή, να σφυρίζη, να γιουχαΐζη, ν’ αλαλάζη, να ορύεται :

—Κάτω το Λών-τέννυς! … Κάτω οι αριστοκράται! … Κάτω οι Φίφτυ-του…»*.

*Φαίδωνος (Γρηγ. Ξενοπούλου): «Φίφτυ-του», περιοδ. _Διάπλασις των Παίδων_ 26 (Απρ. 1908), σ. 171.

Κώστας Η. Μπίρης. _Αι Αθήναι από του 19ου εις τον 20όν αιώνα_. Αθήνα: ίδρυμα Πολεοδομίας και Ιστορίας των Αθηνών, 1966, σ. 261-262.​


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2014)

Θα το γράψω το μελλοντικό σημείωμα, κάποτε... στο μέλλον. Η υποψία μου ότι οι ΦΤ ήταν δημοσιογραφικό εύρημα δεν υποστηρίζεται από κάπου αλλά μόνο από το ότι όσες αναφορές έχω δει δεν κατονομάζουν συγκεκριμένα άτομα, ούτε έχω βρει κάποιον δανδή κτλ. να λέει ότι ήταν ΦΤ, αλλά μόνο γενικές αναφορές δημοσιογράφων και επιθεωρησιογράφων έχω βρει.


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2014)

*Αστυνόμευση σε μια πολυάνθρωπη πόλη. Θεσσαλονίκη 1914*

Αριθ. 8533

Εν Θεσσαλονίκη τη 9η Απριλίου 1914
Η ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΙΣ ΧΩΡΟΦΥΛΑΚΗΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ

ΠΡΟΣ
Τον Κύριον επί των Εσωτερικών Υπουργόν
Γενικόν Διοικητήν Μακεδονίας
ΕΝΤΑΥΘΑ

Λαμβάνω την τιμήν ν’ αναφέρω ότι κατά την παρελθούσαν εβδομάδα συνέβησαν τα εξής εν τη Αστυνομική Διευθύνσει Θεσσαλονίκης.

Εντός της πόλεως Θεσσαλονίκης:

Την 31 λήξαντος οι Δημ. Νιάκης και Τεφήκ Τισάτ, αμφότεροι καπνεργάται, επετέθησαν κατά του μη απεργήσαντος καπνεργάτου Ισμαήλ Ιβραήμ, όν αφού εκτύπησαν εις διάφορα μέρη του σώματός του, τω αφήρεσαν βία το επανωφόριόν του, έν ωρολόγιον αργυρούν, μίαν άλυσιν μεταλλίνην αξίας δραχμ. 25 και 4 λίρας Τουρκίας. Δράσται συνελήφθησαν.

Την 31 λήξαντος ο Ισάκη Παρέντε, ένεκεν προηγουμένων αφορμών, επυροβόλησε τρις ανεπιτυχώς κατά Σολομόν Μασλιά. Δράστης συνελήφθη.

Την 2αν τρέχοντος ανευρέθη αρτιγέννητον βρέφος θήλυ. Ενεργήθησαν δέοντα προς ανακάλυψιν της εκθεσάσης μητρός.

Την 3 τρέχοντος άγνωστοι εισελθόντες εις την οικίαν των αδελφών Άννης και Κατίνας Κυριακοπούλου αφήρεσαν έκ τινος ερμαρίου 10 λίρας Τουρκικάς, έν εκατοντάδραχμον Βουλγαρικόν, έν δακτύλιον χρυσούν αξίας δραχμ. 30.

Την 3 τρέχοντος συνελήφθη ο Ηλίας Ααρών Γιουσούα επί εξυβρίσει του προσώπου της Α.Μ. του Βασιλέως.

[Σφραγίδα] ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΙΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ
Αριθ. Πρωτ. 18514
Ελήφθη τη 14-4-1914

Εβδομαδιαία αναφορά συμβάντων της Ανωτέρας Διοικήσεως Χωροφυλακής Μακεδονίας προς τον γενικό διοικητή. Θεσσαλονίκη, 9 Απριλίου 1914. Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους – Ιστορικό Αρχείο Μακεδονίας.

Πηγή: _Το άγνωστο μέτωπο των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων: η διοικητική ενσωμάτωση των Νέων Χωρών_. Αθήνα: Ίδρυμα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων για τον Κοινοβουλευτισμό και τη Δημοκρατία, 2012, σ. 74.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Τι ήταν, άραγε, το «εκατοντάδραχμον Βουλγαρικόν»; Εκατόλεβο; Ήταν άραγε γενικευμένη χρήση για κατοστάρικα άλλων νομισμάτων να τα λένε «εκατοντάδραχμα Τάδε»;

Edit: *Εδώ βλέπω* ότι και το βουλγάρικο λέβ ήταν μέλος της Λατινικής Νομισματικής Ένωσης, άρα ισοδύναμο με τη δραχμή. Χμμμ....


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2014)

Ακριβώς αυτή ήταν και η δική μου απορία. Μήπως ήταν ελληνικά χαρτονομίσματα με βουλγαρική επισήμανση, ή το αντίθετο, βουλγαρικά με ελληνική;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Από όσο ξέρω, μέχρι τον Α'ΠΠ τουλάχιστον, τα χαρτονομίσματα των μελών της ΛΝΕ είχαν κάλυμμα την αξία τους σε χρυσό ή ασήμι, αντίστοιχα. Τώρα, το αν το 1914 είχε αποκατασταθεί η αναγνώριση των ξένων χαρτονομισμάτων, ποιος ξέρει.

Μπορεί, πάλι, να έγραψε καθαρευουσιάνικα εκατοντάδραχμο αντί «κατοστάρικο».


----------



## sarant (May 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορεί, πάλι, να έγραψε καθαρευουσιάνικα εκατοντάδραχμο αντί «κατοστάρικο».



Μάλλον αυτό συνέβη!


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2014)

*Αρχή εκκόλαψης για ένα καλό ιστορικό μυθιστόρημα*

_Έγγραφο του υποδιοικητή Καϊλαρίων (Πτολεμαΐδας) που αφορά την τύχη μιας μουσουλμάνας, Πτολεμαΐδα 13 Μαρτίου 1914_ — (χειρόγραφο) — Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους, Ιστορικό Αρχείο Μακεδονίας

ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ
ΕΠΑΡΧΟΣ ΚΑΪΛΑΡΙΩΝ

Όσον αφορά την Καδριέ Εμίν, αύτη είχεν ακολουθήσει μέχρι Σόροβιτς Κρήτα αντάρτην, ένθα εγκαταλειφθείσα υπ’ αυτού κατέφυγεν εις Φλώριναν. Περισυλλεγείσα δε αυτόθι υπό της Μητροπόλεως, εβαπτίσθη επισήμως επί παρουσία των αρχών και συνεζεύχθη Ανδρέαν τινα κάτοικον Φλωρίνης, μεθ’ ου κατά πανθομολογουμένας πληροφορίας διάγει εν πάση αρμονία.

Ευπειθέστατος

Ο υποδιοικητής Καϊλαρίων

*Γ[εώργιος] Μόδης*

Πηγή: _Το άγνωστο μέτωπο των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων: η διοικητική ενσωμάτωση των Νέων Χωρών_. Αθήνα: Ίδρυμα της Βουλής των Ελλήνων για τον Κοινοβουλευτισμό και τη Δημοκρατία, 2012, σ. 84

​_
Διαταγή της Ανωτέρας Διοικήσεως Χωροφυλακής Μακεδονίας προς τις αστυνομικές αρχές Βοδενών (Έδεσσας) να διενεργήσουν έρευνα σχετικά με καταγγελία για βιαιοπραγία σε βάρος μουσουλμάνας και να στείλουν λεπτομερή αναφορά. Έδεσσα, 1914_ — (χειρόγραφο) — Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους, Ιστορικό Αρχείο Μακεδονίας

Πρόεδρος οθωμανικής κοινότητος Βοδενών τηλεγραφεί ότι διαταγῇ Αστυνομίας μετέφερον βία αυτόθι την εκ του χωρίου Βάγκανη υμετέρας περιφερείας Οθωμανίδα Αϊσέ, σύζυγον Καδήρ, ήν κατόπιν απειλών παρουσίασαν αυτόθι Μητροπολίτην, σχίσαντες φερετζέ.
Τηλεγραφήσατε αμέσως τι συμβαίνει, μη παραλείποντες λάβητε μέτρα αναγκαία.

Ανωτέρα Διοίκησις Χωροφυλακής Μακεδονίας

Τρουπάκης
Αντιούντ Αντισυντ.

Από το ίδιο βιβλίο, σ. 94


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 3, 2014)

Earion said:


> Τρουπάκης
> Αντιούντ
> 
> Από το ίδιο βιβλίο, σ. 94


Τι είναι αυτό το Αντιούντ, άραγε; Κακοαντιγραμμένο «Αντ' αυτού»;


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2014)

Είναι κακοαναγνωσμένο * Αντισυντ*[αγματάρχης] :blush:


----------



## SBE (Jul 3, 2014)

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω το δεύτερο μήνυμα, ενώ τον Παπαδιαμάντη π.χ. τον καταλαβαίνω. Σε πιο λιανά, η πρωταγωνίστρια είναι η μουσουλμάνα Αϊσέ Καδήρ από το χωριό Βάγκανη. 
α. Με διαταγή της αστυνομίας οι μουσουλμάνοι της Έδεσσας μεταφέρανε την Αϊσέ με τη βία και με απειλές στο μητροπολίτη (Έδεσσας). Κάπου εκεί στη διαδικασία τής σκίσανε το φερετζέ. Και μετά; 
β. Με διαταγή της αστυνομίας, αστυνομικοί συλλάβανε την Αϊσέ, της σκίσανε το φερετζέ και την πήγανε στον μητροπολίτη.
γ. Τίποτα από αυτά, και δεν έχω καταλάβει γρυ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 3, 2014)

Ο πρόεδρος της οθωμανικής κοινότητος Βοδενών τηλεγραφεί ότι με διαταγή της αστυνομίας οι [Έλληνες] χωροφύλακες μετέφεραν με τη βία στα Βοδενά από το χωριό Βάγκανη της περιφερείας σας, όπου κατοικεί, την Οθωμανίδα Αϊσέ, σύζυγο Καδήρ, και στη συνέχεια με απειλές την παρουσίασαν στον μητροπολίτη Εδέσσης, και της έσκισαν τον φερετζέ. Τηλεγραφήστε αμέσως τι συμβαίνει, και πάρτε τα αναγκαία μέτρα.

:)

Να εξηγήσω κάτι και για το πρώτο μήνυμα: Το πότε ακριβώς ακολούθησε η Οθωμανίδα Καντριγιέ Εμίν τον Κρητικό αντάρτη δεν διευκρινίζεται. Θα μπορούσε αυτό να έχει συμβεί στη διάρκεια του Μακεδονικού Αγώνα (φθινόπωρο 1904—καλοκαίρι 1908), αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να έγινε στη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων (Οκτώβριος 1912—Ιούλιος 1913), όταν σχηματίστηκαν εθελοντικά σώματα Προσκόπων από πρώην Μακεδονομάχους (πάρα πολλοί από αυτούς ήταν Κρητικοί, όπως λ.χ. ο διαβόητος Παύλος Γύπαρης) που προπορεύονταν των ελληνικών δυνάμεων και λειτουργούσαν ως προπομποί.


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2014)

*Το αγοράκι με τα σπίρτα*

Από την αθηναϊκή εφημερίδα _Χρόνος_, της Κυριακής του Πάσχα του 1923: 
Οι επισκέπται της οδού Αιόλου περί την 2αν απογευματινήν της χθες [ανήμερα το Μεγάλο Σάββατο] ευρέθησαν προ μιας πυρκαϊάς. Πωλητής *φωσφόρων *είδε το εμπόρευμά του αναφλεγόμενον εξολοκλήρου. Αυτό έξωθεν του χρυσοχοείου Ζολώτα. Οι εν τω καταστήματι εθορυβήθησαν. Αι θύραι κλείουν, το παιδάκι που είδε την περιουσίαν του μεταβαλλομένην εις καπνόν κλαίει· αγκαλιάζει το τραπεζάκι του με περιπάθειαν, ενώ οι σπεύδοντες και οι νευρικοί τηλεφωνούν εις τον πυροσβεστικόν λόχον. Μετ’ ολίγον όλαι είναι επιτόπου. Τι συμβαίνει; Το παιδάκι έχει αγκαλιάσει το τραπεζάκι του και κλαίει: «Τα *φώσφορά *μου, τα *φώσφορά *μου!» λέει συνέχεια...

​Από το βιβλίο του Βασίλη Τζανακάρη, _Στο όνομα της προσφυγιάς: από τα δακρυσμένα Χριστούγεννα του 1922 στην αβασίλευτη δημοκρατία του 1924_. Αθήνα: Μεταίχμιο, 2009.


----------



## Earion (Nov 2, 2014)

*Το μπανιστήριο της οδού Καρνεάδου*

... κάθε μέρα στην Αθήνα του Μεσοπολέμου, η οφθαλμοπορνεία —ή *μπανιστήρι* όπως το ξέρουμε ευρύτερα— είχε δεσπόζουσα θέση. Από βίτσια οι Αθηναίοι και οι Αθηναίες άλλο τίποτα... Ιδιωτικά βίτσια – δημόσιες αρετές!

Ανήσυχος ρεπόρτερ επισκέπτεται έναν παράξενο οίκο ανοχής, που είναι συνάμα και χαμαιτυπείο και μπανιστήριο. Απολαύστε τι είδαν τα μάτια του ...

Ας ανηφορήσουμε λοιπόν την Καρνεάδου στο Κολωνάκι όπου, όπως μας πληροφορεί η _Χρεωκοπία_ του 1932 ... «ένας τέτοιος παράξενος οίκος ανοχής ιδρύθη κατ’ αυτάς. Είνε συνάμα και χαμαιτυπείο και *μπανιστήριο*. Δηλαδή μέσα στις κάμαρες, ζευγάρια ανύποπτα παραδίδονται γυμνά στην απόλαυσι του έρωτός των, χωρίς να φαντάζωνται ότι έξω, από τρύπες μυστικά κρυμμένες, παρακολουθούν τις φιλήδονες κινήσεις των άγρυπνα μάτια βιτσιόζων οφθαλμοπόρνων!».

... Φέρνουν μαζί των και ένα κιάλι, από κείνα τα μικρά κιάλια που τα χρησιμοποιούν στο θέατρο. Και μ’ αυτό πεια το κιάλι, δεν τους ξεφεύγει τίποτα. Τα βλέπουν όλα! Και, επειδή ο *μπανιστής* είνε συνήθως και ωτακουστής, στυλώνει το κιάλι, ανοίγει τα αυτιά του διάπλατα και ακούει ξεκάθαρα όλους τους συσπασμούς και τους τριγμούς της κλίνης ...

... Όταν τελειώση η σκηνή και το ζευγάρι, ικανοποιημένο από τον έρωτα, φύγη στη δουλειά του, τότε βγαίνει από την κρύπτη του και ο *μπανιστής*.

Από τον ιστοχώρο Η παλιά Αθήνα.


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2015)

*Τα φαρμακεία της Σμύρνης*

Τα φαρμακεία στη Σμύρνη λειτουργούσαν ως κέντρα πρωτοβάθμιας υγειονομικής περίθαλψης. Εκεί κατέφευγαν οι ασθενείς για να συναντήσουν τους γιατρούς. Τα φαρμακεία διέθεταν ξεχωριστό χώρο όπου εξέταζε ο ευρισκόμενος στο φαρμακείο γιατρός έναντι μικρής αμοιβής ή και δωρεάν. Ας σημειωθεί ότι οι γιατροί στη Σμύρνη συνήθως δεν είχαν ιδιωτικό ιατρείο, αλλά και όσοι τύχαινε να έχουν εξέταζαν παράλληλα και σε κάποιο φαρμακείο, όπως επί παραδείγματι ο οφθαλμίατρος Μ. Ισιγόνης, που διέθετε δικό του ιατρείο και παράλληλα δεχόταν ασθενείς στο αγγλικό φαρμακείο δωρεάν. Από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα είχαν αρχίσει να αναπτύσσονται οι ιατρικές ειδικότητες, οπότε ορισμένοι γιατροί ξεκίνησαν να δέχονται τους ασθενείς σε ιδιωτικά ιατρεία, όπου υπήρχαν τα απαραίτητα όργανα για την άσκηση της ειδικότητάς τους. Κάθε γιατρός στη Σμύρνη σύχναζε σε ορισμένο φαρμακείο. [...] Σε διαφημιστική καταχώρηση του φαρμακείου του Κουτζαυτόπουλου το 1896, αναφέρονται τα ονόματα των 15 γιατρών που εξέταζαν σ’ αυτό. [...] Η πρακτική της εξέτασης των ασθενών στο χώρο του φαρμακείου συνεχίστηκε και στην Ελλάδα μετά την καταστροφή της Σμύρνης, στα φαρμακεία τώρα πια των προσφυγικών συνοικισμών. 

Σε περίπτωση που σε ένα φαρμακείο υπήρχαν παραπάνω γιατροί, τότε μοιραζόταν ο χρόνος, ώστε να υπάρχει πάντα κάποιος εκεί. Οι ασθενείς που είχαν ανάγκη επίσκεψης γιατρού κατ’ οίκον μπορούσαν να τον ειδοποιήσουν στο φαρμακείο όπου σύχναζε με ένα πολύ πρωτότυπο τρόπο: «Δεξιά της εισόδου και πάνω απ’ το γραφείο του φαρμακοποιού», αναφέρει ο Χ. Σολομωνίδης, «βρισκόταν η ειδική “σημειωματοθήκη” όπου απόθεταν τις προοριζόμενες για τους γιατρούς έγγραφες παραγγελίες». Ο γιατρός περνούσε από το φαρμακείο και ενημερωνόταν για το ποιοι ασθενείς τον είχαν αναζητήσει.

Τα εργαστήρια των φαρμακείων διενεργούσαν χημικές αναλύσεις, δεδομένου ότι οι φαρμακοποιοί ήταν άριστα εκπαιδευμένοι στη χημεία. Από το τελευταίο τέταρτο του 19ου αιώνα, όταν άρχισε να αναπτύσσεται η νέα ειδικότητα της μικροβιολογίας, οι φαρμακοποιοί άρχισαν να διενεργούν αιματολογικές, βιοχημικές και μικροβιολογικές εξετάσεις. Η εκτέλεση των παρακλινικών εξετάσεων στα φαρμακεία της Σμύρνης διατηρήθηκε, όπως και σε άλλα μέρη της Ελλάδας, μέχρι το 1922.

Τα φαρμακεία διενεργούσαν ακόμα τον δαμαλισμό και τον αναδαμαλισμό. Υπάρχει και η ανάλογη καταχώρηση σε έντυπο του 1873: _Εν τω φαρμακείω του κ. Αριστ. Κουρκουμέλη, κειμένω επί της οδού Φασουλά, ευρίσκεται γνησία _*δαμαλίς*_ νεωστί ληφθείσα εξ Ευρώπης, Ειδοποιούνται οι βουλόμενοι, ότι δύνανται να προσέρχονται εις οιανδήποτε ώραν της ημέρας βούλονται όπως εμβολιασθώσιν εις τιμάς συγκαταβατικάς_.


*Από τα βότανα στις **sp**é**cialit**é**s*

Παλαιότερα, στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα, τα βότανα, τα γιατροσόφια αλλά και οι γητειές ήταν αυτά που έφεραν το κύριο βάρος της θεραπείας. Η πρακτική αυτή δεν εγκαταλείφθηκε ούτε μεταγενέστερα. Η Φιλιώ Χαϊδεμένου από τα Βουρλά θυμάται:

_Ένα χόρτο που έβγαινε στο βουνό, σαν απλό _*φιδεδάκι*_, το οποίο ήταν ιδανικό για πόνους κήλης. Το μαζεύαμε εμείς τα παιδιά, όπως και τα υπόλοιπα βότανα, αλλά το μεταχειρίζονταν και στα φαρμακεία γιατί ήταν πολύ αποτελεσματικό_.[...] _Μια άλλη θεραπεία για το κρύωμα ήταν οι εντριβές με σινάπι. Το σινάπι το μάζευαν το καλοκαίρι από ένα φυτό που έβγαζε έναν καρπό σαν πάρα πολύ ψιλό πιπέρι. Σινάπι έτοιμο για επιθέματα έβρισκες ακόμα και στα φαρμακεία, τα οποία το έδιναν πάνω σε σκληρά χαρτιά και ήταν έτοιμο για χρήση._

Τα φαρμακεία διέθεταν και βδέλλες, που στοιβαγμένες μέσα σε μεγάλες γυάλες, κοσμούσαν τις βιτρίνες τους. Την εποχή εκείνη οι βδέλλες ήταν ένα πολύ συνηθισμένο γιατρικό που το χρησιμοποιούσαν κυρίως οι πρακτικοί. Η πρόοδος της επιστήμης τις εκτόπισε από τα φαρμακεία, στις προθήκες των κουρείων. Τα φαρμακεία της Σμύρνης εισήγαγαν από την Ευρώπη διάφορες *σπεσιαλιτέ* (ιδιοσκευάσματα), υπνωτικά, ελιξίρια, παυσίπονα, έμπλαστρα, καταπότια και άλλα. Πολλές φορές γινόταν και διαφήμιση κάποιων φαρμάκων (ενίοτε υπερβολική):

_Quina Schedelin, θρεπτικόν αλλά και κατά των κωλικοπόνων, της _*οκνηρίας* [sic] _του στομάχου_ _και των εντέρων και της... αγονιμότητος _(!)_ ανωτάτη δράσις εις ελάχιστον διάστημα_ (!)

_Το ύδωρ των Καρμηλιτών, θεραπευτικόν της αποπληξίας, των μιασμάτων και λιποθυμιών._

_Το περίφημον «Παυσώδυνον» και «αντιαλγητικόν» είναι του ιατρού Α. Μαυρίδη, υπ’ αυτού επινοηθέν._

_Νέον αλάνθαστον φάρμακον κατά του χρόνιου ελώδους πυρετού είναι το Πυρετοκτόνον Κουρμούλη, πωλούμενον υπό του κατασκευαστού του Χρήστου Κουρμούλη, διπλωματούχου φαρμακοποιού._

Στο φαρμακείο Ροδοκανάκη, στην πλατεία του Φασουλά, διαφημιζόταν ότι πωλείται το *Anti-Fat* και το *Anti-Lean*. Το μεν πρώτο φάρμακο είχε αντιπαχυντική ιδιότητα, το δε άλλο παχυντική (!) Εκτός βέβαια από τα πασίγνωστα καταπότια *Πινκ* [...] διαφημιζόταν και το φυτικόν οδυνοκτόνον φάρμακον *Pain Killer*(!)


*Φαρμακείο Γ. Μωραΐτη: πρωτοπόρο στην εποχή του*

Κόσμημα της Σμύρνης αποτελούσε το φαρμακείο του Γεωργίου Μωραΐτη. Ένα κόσμημα από το οποίο ό,τι απέμεινε ήταν μόνον οι στάχτες. Το επιβλητικό τριώροφο οίκημα ήταν σημείο προσανατολισμού για τους Σμυρναίους. Ακόμα και με σημερινά κριτήρια θα αποτελούσε ένα μοναδικό φαρμακείο όχι μόνο λόγω του μεγέθους του, αλλά κυρίως λόγω της ποικιλίας και της ποιότητας των προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων.






_Το τριώροφο φαρμακείο του Γ. Μωραΐτη. Το μήκος του οικήματος έφτανε τα 60 μέτρα και το πλάτος του τα 25_

Τα «Φαρμακευτικά καταστήματα Γ. Μωραΐτου» ήταν ένας κολοσσιαίος οργανισμός που περιελάμβανε καθετί που αφορούσε στην υγεία. Η φήμη του φαρμακείου ήταν πολύ μεγάλη. Οι βασιλείς της Ελλάδας Κωνσταντίνος και Σοφία, όταν έφτασαν στη Σμύρνη, επισκέφθηκαν το φαρμακείο συνοδευόμενοι από την ακολουθία τους και συγχάρηκαν τον Γεώργιο Μωραΐτη. Αναφέρεται μάλιστα ότι φανερά εντυπωσιασμένος ο Κωνσταντίνος γύρισε και είπε: «Βρε παιδί μου, τέτοιο πράγμα δεν έχουμε στην Αθήνα. Τι κολοσσός είναι αυτός! Έπρεπε να το είχαμε στην Αθήνα...». Και η βασίλισσα συμπλήρωσε: «Αμφιβάλλω, αν υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια και στην Γερμανία ακόμη». Ήταν η εποχή που η Σμύρνη στροβιλιζόταν στη μέθη των εθνικών προσδοκιών.






_Το σαλόνι αναμονής της πολυκλινικής, που στεγαζόταν στον πρώτο όροφο_

Ο Μωραΐτης ήταν ο αντιπροσωπευτικός τύπος του Έλληνα αστού της διασποράς. Αυτοδημιούργητος, καινοτόμος, εφευρετικός, ευαίσθητος κοινωνικά και πατριώτης. Πλάνητας και πολυμήχανος σαν τους αρχαίους προγόνους του, ξεκίνησε από τη μικρή Σκιάθο για να διαγράψει την τροχιά του στις κοιτίδες της ρωμιοσύνης, την Πόλη, τη Σμύρνη και την Αλεξάνδρεια. Γεννημένος το 1873, είχε από την πλευρά της μητέρας του συγγενικούς δεσμούς με τον Αλέξανδρο Παπαδιαμάντη. Ο θάνατος του ναυτικού πατέρα του τον οδήγησε στην Πόλη, δίπλα στο μεγάλο του αδελφό. Εκεί ο Γιώργος Μωραΐτης μετά την υποχρεωτική τριετή δοκιμαστική περίοδο, γίνεται δεκτός στη Φαρμακευτική Σχολή (École Impériale Civile de Médecine, Mekteb-i Tibbiye-i Mülkiye-i Şâhâne) της Κωνσταντινούπολης,* από όπου αποφοιτά το 1895 λαμβάνοντας τον τίτλο Maître en pharmacie, με το υπ’ αριθ. 1386 δίπλωμα. Μετά το πέρας των σπουδών τους, ο Σμυρναίος συμφοιτητής του Λ. Χιόνης τον πείθει να πάει στη Σμύρνη.

* Στις αρχές του 1900 ιδρύθηκε η Ανώτερη Σχολή της Φαρμακευτικής (École Supérieure de Pharmacie). Ιατρική σχολή ιδρύθηκε το 1827 επί Μαχμούτ Β΄ με υποτυπώδη όμως λειτουργία. Από το 1838, αλλά ουσιαστικά από το 1839, με την αναδιοργάνωσή της και τη μεταφορά της στο Γαλατά Σαράι, ιδρύεται επί Μαχμούτ Β΄ η Αυτοκρατορική Στρατιωτική Σχολή (Mekteb-i Tibbiye-i Adliye-i Şâhâne). Ο Έλληνας γιατρός Στέφανος Καραθεοδωρή ήταν αυτός που ουσιαστικά την οργάνωσε, ενώ ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραθεοδωρή ήταν ο βασικός αναμορφωτής της. Στη σχολή ιδρύθηκε αντίστοιχο τμήμα φαρμακευτικής. Η εμπειρική φαρμακευτική στην Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία τερματίζεται τυπικά το 1861 με τη δημοσίευση του διατάγματος «Περί της εφαρμογής των φαρμακευτικών μεθόδων», που καθιέρωνε υποχρεωτική τριετή άσκηση σε φαρμακείο για την απόκτηση φαρμακευτικής εκπαίδευσης. 





_Φαρμακείο Μωραΐτη. Το τμήμα __δρογών__ και βοτάνων_

Ο Γεώργιος Μωραΐτης καταφθάνει στη Σμύρνη με όνειρα και ιδέες στις αποσκευές του και γίνεται εγκάρδια δεκτός από την οικογένεια Χιόνη. Ο Παναγιωτάκης Χιόνης, θείος του συμφοιτητή του Λεωνίδα, του ανέθεσε τη διεύθυνση του ενός από τα δύο φαρμακεία του, παρέχοντάς του ταυτόχρονα ελευθερία δράσης στον τρόπο λειτουργίας του. Ο Μωραΐτης, διαπνεόμενος από νεοτεριστικές απόψεις, εφαρμόζει καινοτόμα συστήματα. Οι πρωτοβουλίες που δεν δίστασε να πάρει, οι βελτιώσεις που έκανε στο φαρμακείο Χιόνη, και κυρίως τα ορατά αποτελέσματα της δουλειάς του, είχαν ως αποτέλεσμα να αποκτήσει τη βαθιά εκτίμηση του ιατρικού και φαρμακευτικού κόσμου της Σμύρνης και των επισήμων αρχών της. Δεν είχαν περάσει ούτε έξι μήνες από τον ερχομό του στη Σμύρνη, όταν ο αρχίατρος του Πολιτικού Νοσοκομείου Σμύρνης, ο χειρουργός Μουσταφά Μπέης, του αναθέτει τα καθήκοντα του αρχιφαρμακοποιού του νοσοκομείου, θέση ιδιαίτερα σημαντική και υπεύθυνη. Όμως ο Μωραΐτης, ως ανήσυχο πνεύμα, δεν θα αρκεστεί σ’ αυτή την επίζηλη δημόσια θέση και τον Απρίλιο του 1897 παραιτείται από το Νοσοκομείο και ιδρύει την πρώτη του φαρμακευτική επιχείρηση. Αρωγό σ’ αυτή του την προσπάθεια θα έχει έναν από τους σημαντικότερους εκπροσώπους της ακμάζουσας σμυρναίικης κοινωνίας, τον Νικόλαο Ηλιάδη, ιδρυτή του ομώνυμου μεγάλου εξαγωγικού οίκου βάμβακος, πρόεδρο του ελληνικού Νοσοκομείου της Σμύρνης και πολλών άλλων κοινοτικών ιδρυμάτων. Ο νεαρός Μωραΐτης δανείζεται από τον Ηλιάδη το ποσόν που του λείπει για να συμπληρώσει το δικό του κεφάλαιο και έτσι καταφέρνει να αγοράσει έναντι 120 λιρών το φαρμακείο του Γ. Σκλάβου «Η Μέλισσα», στο τρίστρατο της Αγ. Φωτεινής, το οποίο μετονομάζει σε «Φαρμακείον Γ. Μωραΐτου».






_ Η είσοδος από το τρίστρατο της Αγίας Φωτεινής_

Γιατροί, οδοντίατροι, φαρμακοποιοί, χημικοί, μικροβιολόγοι, νοσοκομεία και κοινότητες, συγκαταλέγονταν στην πελατεία του. Ο Μωραΐτης κατά επανειλημμένα ταξίδια του στην Ευρώπη επισκεπτόταν τα διάφορα εργοστάσια, ενημερωνόταν για ό,τι καινούργιο υπήρχε, μελετούσε τα νεότερα ευρωπαϊκά συστήματα για να τα μεταφέρει στη Σμύρνη και ταυτόχρονα προέβαινε σε εκτεταμένες παραγγελίες. Η επιχείρησή του βαθμιαία κατέστη μοναδική σε όλη τη λεκάνη της Μεσογείου. «Ήταν η πιο φημισμένη ‘σπετσαρία’ (φαρμακείο) της Σμύρνης, οργανωμένο περίφημα, τόσο που να έχει φήμη πανευρωπαϊκή». 






_Το εργαστήριο παρασκευής σκευασμάτων και ταμπλετών_

Η προσθήκη ενός ακόμη ορόφου στο κτήριο, παρείχε τη δυνατότητα στέγασης όλων των κλάδων της επιχείρησής του. Το ισόγειο στέγαζε επτά ανεξάρτητα τμήματα, το καθένα από τα οποία είχε δικό του τμηματάρχη και έμπειρο προσωπικό: το τμήμα αρωμάτων και καλλυντικών, ιδιοσκευασμάτων (spécialités), τροφών και διαίτης, συνταγών, οργάνων και επίπλων χειρουργικής, οργάνων και επίπλων οδοντιατρικής και τέλος το τμήμα φαρμακεμπορίου και φαρμακευτικών βοτάνων και *δρογών*. Ο πρώτος όροφος περιλάμβανε το τμήμα κορσέδων και ζωνών, με δοκιμαστήρια για άνδρες και γυναίκες, τρία ιατρεία και μια μεγαλοπρεπή αίθουσα αναμονής για τους ασθενείς και τα γραφεία της διεύθυνσης, του λογιστηρίου, της αλληλογραφίας και του αρχείου. Ο δεύτερος όροφος στέγαζε τα εργαστήρια: αποστειρώσεως, διυλίσεως, φαρμακευτικών παρασκευασμάτων και ιδιοσκευασμάτων του οίκου, εκχυλισμάτων, βαμμάτων και παρασκευής δισκίων (tablettes).

Η επιχείρηση απασχολούσε συνολικά 120 άτομα. Τα πρότυπα «Φαρμακευτικά καταστήματα Μωραΐτου» χάρις στις εγκαταστάσεις και τα εργαστήριά τους, μπορούσαν να προμηθεύουν με τα προϊόντα τους όλες τις επαρχίες του εσωτερικού της Μικράς Ασίας και τα νησιά του Αρχιπελάγους.






_Ο τομέας οδοντιατρικών και χειρουργικών υπηρεσιών_

Όμως τα μαύρα σύννεφα πύκνωναν στη Μ. Ασία. Οι καιροί άλλαζαν. Οι «άπιστοι» δεν είχαν θέση στο εθνικιστικό κράτος που διαμορφωνόταν. Η γενοκτονία του χριστιανικού πληθυσμού της Μικράς Ασίας, ένα σχέδιο που εξυφάνθηκε λίγα χρόνια πριν, άρχισε να πραγματώνεται. Τον Αύγουστο του 1922 ο Μωραΐτης με την οικογένειά του βρισκόταν στο Παρίσι. Από εκεί, παρακολουθώντας ανήσυχος τις εξελίξεις και φοβούμενος περαιτέρω επιδείνωση της κατάστασης, ήλθε σε επαφή με το Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών της Γαλλίας, το οποίο, υπερασπιζόμενο τα συμφέροντα της γαλλικής φαρμακοβιομηχανίας, ενδιαφέρθηκε για την τύχη του οργανισμού Μωραΐτη και έδωσε τις σχετικές οδηγίες στον Γάλλο πρόξενο της Σμύρνης. Αλλά η τύχη της Σμύρνης είχε προδιαγραφεί. Ο Γεώργιος Μωραΐτης, κατεστραμμένος όπως και τόσοι άλλοι, αλλά ζωντανός, θα καταφύγει στην Αλεξάνδρεια, στην κοιτίδα του ελληνισμού της διασποράς. Εκεί, ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν στα 50 του χρόνια, με τη βοήθεια της ελληνικής παροικίας που γνώριζε το έργο του στη Σμύρνη, θα ιδρύσει το περιώνυμο φαρμακείο Μωραΐτη, λαμπρύνοντας την πόλη που θα τον φιλοξενήσει την τελευταία περίοδο της ζωής του.

Φωτεινή Καραμαλούδη. «Τα φαρμακεία της Σμύρνης και ο ρόλος τους στη δημόσια υγεία». Στο: _Η κοινωνική μέριμνα στις ελληνικές κοινότητες της Μικράς Ασίας κατά τους νεότερους χρόνους (6ο συμπόσιο, 22, 23 και 24 Νοεμβρίου 2013)_. Νέα Ιωνία: Κέντρο Σπουδής και Ανάδειξης Μικρασιατικού Ελληνισμού, 2014, σ. 102-108.
​


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2015)

Πανέμορφο! Πολλαπλά ενδιαφέρον.



> Εν τω φαρμακείω του κ. Αριστ. Κουρκουμέλη, κειμένω επί της οδού Φασουλά, ευρίσκεται γνησία δαμαλίς νεωστί ληφθείσα εξ Ευρώπης



Υποθέτω ότι η _δαμαλίς_ εδώ δεν είναι γνήσια δαμάλα, και μάλιστα άρρωστη (με δαμαλίδα) για να μπορέσει να δώσει τη βατσίνα, αλλά η βατσίνα, ο ορός για τον εμβολιασμό.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 6, 2015)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Ευχαριστούμε Εαρίωνα!


----------



## Earion (May 10, 2015)

Εφημερίδα _Εμπρός _9.10.1910

Βρε παιδί μου, έχω μιαν απορία. Εντάξει όλα τα άλλα: μαστοί εκ καουτσούκ, κλύσματα διάφορα, capotes anglais, ομματοϋάλια λορνιόν, ουροδοχεία ακρατείας και οφθαλμοί τεχνητοί, όλα τα καταλαβαίνω· εκείνα τα *μηχανήματα ζοχάδων* τι στο καλό είναι;


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2015)

Earion said:


> εκείνα τα *μηχανήματα ζοχάδων* τι στο καλό είναι;



Δεν θέλεις να ξέρεις.

http://www.surgicaltechnologists.net/blog/20-scary-old-school-surgical-tools/


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2015)

Κι επειδή εδώ απαντάμε, ζοχάδες = αιμορροΐδες λέει το λεξικό, και αναρωτιέμαι πώς σημαίνει τελικά σκοτούρες. Και τι σχέση έχουν οι ζοχοί (τα χόρτα).


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2015)

...
Dr Beverly Mantle knows:

Not for the faint of heart!






—We'll use these. Give us the tools and we will do the job.
—I'm afraid I'm not familiar with these instruments, doctor.
—I've just had them made, with the help of David Cronenberg. They're brand new.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κι επειδή εδώ απαντάμε, ζοχάδες = αιμορροΐδες λέει το λεξικό, και αναρωτιέμαι πώς σημαίνει τελικά σκοτούρες. Και τι σχέση έχουν οι ζοχοί (τα χόρτα).



Οι ζοχάδες είναι _εσοχή > εσοχάδες_, ενώ οι ζοχοί από _σόγχους_ (έτσι ήταν στα αρχαία).

Οι ζοχάδες μεταφορικά δεν είναι οι σκοτούρες, αλλά τα νευράκια (σύμπτωμα που υποθέτω εμφανίζει και όποιος έχει σε οξεία μορφή το ιατρικό πρόβλημα). Ο ζοχαδιακός είναι ο δύστροπος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2015)

Δηλαδή ξέρατε τα λορνιόν; Μπράβο!


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή ξέρατε τα λορνιόν; Μπράβο!



Εγώ δεν θυμάμαι από πότε το ξέρω, μπόλικα υπάρχουν, αλλά βοηθά το γαλλικό (και αγγλικό) lorgnette. Έχει επικρατήσει το _φασαμέν_ από το _face-à-main_ (πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα κόπια αυτής της Επιστημονικής Επετηρίδας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, από το 1904, με το δασυνόμενο _ἅϊ-λάϊφ_ για _high life_), αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί προτιμήσαμε το (γερμανόφερτο;) _λορνιόν_ από το γαλλικό _λορνιέτ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2015)

Και στα γερμανικά, και στα αγγλικά, lorgnon από το γαλλικό το αναφέρουν πάντως.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2015)

Μα ναι, γαλλικό είναι το lorgnon, δεν υπάρχει στους άλλους αυτό το gn, απλώς είναι πολύ σπάνιο σε σχέση με το lorgnette, για το οποίο μόνο οι Γερμανοί λένε lorgnon. Το γαλλικό lorgnon δεν έχει χεράκι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή ξέρατε τα λορνιόν; Μπράβο!


Χμμμ... Κι εγώ τα ήξερα. Τι σημαίνει αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2015)

Τίποτα απολύτως.


----------



## Alexandra (May 11, 2015)

Έλεγα μήπως σημαίνει ότι είμαστε προχωρημένης ηλικίας, που είναι αλήθεια. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2015)

Όχι, περισσότερο εννοούσα ότι δεν το ήξερα σε τρεις γλώσσες, ήξερα μόνο τα φασαμέν...


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2015)

Ε, μερικοί έχουν διαβάσει και Καρυωτάκη 

* Δελφική εορτή 
*
Στους Δελφούς εμετρήθηκε το πνεύμα δύο Ελλάδων. 
Ο Αισχύλος πάλι εξύπνησε την ηχώ των Φαιδριάδων. 
*Lorgnons*, Kodak, opérateurs, στου Προμηθέα τον πόνο 
έδωσαν ιδιαίτερο, γραφικότατο τόνο.
Ένας λυγμός εκίνησε τ’ απίθανα αυτά πλήθη.
Κι όταν, χωρίς να πέσει αυλαία, η ομήγυρις διελύθη,
τίποτε δεν ετάρασσε την ιερή εκεί πέρα 
σιγή. Κάποιος γυπαετός έσχισε τον αιθέρα ...


----------



## Earion (May 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχει επικρατήσει το _φασαμέν_ από το _face-à-main_ (πολύ θα ήθελα να είχα κόπια αυτής της Επιστημονικής Επετηρίδας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, από το 1904, με το δασυνόμενο _ἅϊ-λάϊφ_ για _high life_



Μέχρι να έρθει, βολέψου με αυτό:



Earion said:


> Ωρισμένως το εν Νησακίω θερινόν θέατρον κατέστη εντευκτήριον όλου του *αϊλαφικού κόσμου* της νήσου μας, όστις από της παρελθούσης εβδομάδος εν πυκνή συρροή κάθε βράδυ συρρέει εκεί. Κατά τας εσπέρας δε του Σαββάτου και της Κυριακής ο εν τω θεάτρω συρρέων κόσμος είναι τοσούτος ώστε αληθές πανδαιμόνιον και κοσμοχαλασιά γίνεται. Αι δε διδόμεναι παραστάσεις στέφονται υπό πλήρους επιτυχίας.
> Α. Π. Φ.
> Εφημερίδα της Σύρου _Απόλλων_, 20.6.1901.
> 
> ...



Κι άλλο ένα, κουτσουρεμένο κατά ένα τουλάχιστον στίχο:

Με τη Ρόλα και Πανίνι
κάζο κόντεψε να γίνει.
Με την πρώτη τ’ άι λάιφ,
με τη δεύτερη τ’ ασκέρι
............................

Πηγή: Βαρβάρα Γεωργοπούλου. «Μελοδραματικές παραστάσεις ιταλικών και ελληνικών θιάσων στην Κεφαλονιά (1900-1953)». Στο: _Επτανησιακή όπερα και μουσικό θέατρο (πρακτικά συνεδρίου)_. Επιμ. Ιωσήφ Βιβιλάκης. Αθήνα: Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών – Τμήμα Θεατρικών Σπουδών, 2011, σ. 27.


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2015)

*Εβδομήντα χρόνια πριν: Μάιος 1945, Νταχάου*







_Η Ελευθέρα Δωδεκάνησος_. _Εφημερίς των εν Νταχάου Ελλήνων_ (χειρόγραφη).
Φύλλο 2ο, Τρίτη 29 Μαΐου 1945, ακριβώς ένα μήνα μετά την κατάληψη του στρατοπέδου από μονάδες της 7ης Αμερικανικής Στρατιάς και την απελευθέρωση των κρατουμένων (29 Απριλίου 1945). Το παρακάτω ποιηματάκι δεν διεκδικεί δάφνες καλλιτεχνίας. Είναι ένα ξέσπασμα συναισθημάτων μιας από τις χιλιάδες τραυματισμένες ψυχές. Σημειωτέον ότι, όπως διαβεβαιώνουν όλοι οι κρατούμενοι, το καθοριστικό βήμα απομάκρυνσης από την ανθρώπινη υπόσταση ήταν η νέκρωση των συναισθημάτων που ερχόταν αργά ή γρήγορα στους κρατούμενους.* 

*Στους ελευθερωτάς μας Αμερικανούς*

Το μαρτύριό μας πια παρήλθε.
Ας γλεντήσουμε τώρα, παιδιά.
Τ’ Αμερικανού η λόγχη εμπήκε
στου τυράννου βαθιά τα πλευρά.

Τρομοκράτες Ες-Ες δεν υπάρχουν,
τους εσκότωσαν όλους, παιδιά.
Οι καρδιές μας τρομάρα δεν έχουν,
δεν θα δούμε κανέναν τους πια.

Την εικοστή ενάτη Απριλίου
ας θυμάτ’ ο καθένας, παιδιά.
Είν’ η μέρα που οι Αμερικάνοι
μας λυτρώσαν από τη σκλαβιά.

Είν’ η μέρα που τόσους κινδύνους
επεράσαμε όλοι μαζί,
διότι το πρόγραμμα του τυράννου ήτο
Να μην εύρει κανέναν η αυγή.

Αν περνούσαν ακόμη τρεις ώρες
δίχως να ’ρθουν οι σωτήρες αυτοί,
οι τυράννοι θα είχανε γλέντι
κάνοντας πάνω μας σκοποβολή.

Μα τα πράγματα αλλιώτικα ήρθαν,
κι οι τυράννοι κοιτώνται νεκροί.
Κι εμείς σαν τρελοί απ’ τη χαρά μας
ξεφωνίζουμε «Ζήτω οι Αμερικανοί».

Ζήτω, χίλες φορές ζήτω
εις αυτούς που μας σώσαν, παιδιά,
κι ο καθένας τώρ’ ας καταλάβει
τι πολύτιμο δώρο ειν’ η λευτεριά.

Γρηγόρης Αλεξανδράκης

Από το βιβλίο του Ελπιδοφόρου Ιντζέμπελη, _Προφορικές και επιστολικές μαρτυρίες από το Νταχάου_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Μένανδρος, 2014, σ. 144-145.


 * Ναι, θυμάμαι ακόμα ότι όλοι μας προσαρμοστήκαμε σε μια κατάσταση. Αρχίσαμε να χάνουμε το συναισθηματισμό μας, και χάνοντας τα αισθήματά μας [φτάσαμε σε μια] ψυχρή και αδιάφορη αντιμετώπιση των πάντων. Στους θαλάμους των παραπηγμάτων κοιμόμαστε σε τριώροφα ξύλινα κρεβάτια. Στη θέση που ήταν για ένα άτομο, ακριβώς σαν σαρδέλες, ήμαστε τρία ή τέσσερα άτομα. Μια φορά εγώ, που τώρα δεν αντέχω στη θέα πεθαμένου, είχα δίπλα μου έναν Γάλλο που βρισκόταν στον επιθανάτιο ρόγχο και αισθάνθηκα ανακούφιση όταν πέθανε. Τον έσπρωξα κι έπεσε κάτω από τον τρίτο όροφο του κρεβατιού, για ν’ απλώσω λίγο καλύτερα το κορμί μου. Αλήθεια, πώς γίνεται καμιά φορά ο άνθρωπος...

Ό.π., σ. 101.

Λιγόλογο σημείωμα στην κάτω δεξιά γωνία της πρώτης σελίδας:

Ο συμπατριώτης μας κύριος Νικόλαος Ζαχαριάδης, ύστερα από πενταετή περίπου δεσμά στο Dachau, ανεχώρησε με ειδική άδεια.


----------



## Earion (Dec 23, 2015)

*Δελτίο Ισοτιμιών Συναλλάγματος πριν από 187 χρόνια (11 Φεβρουαρίου 1828)*

Δικαίος Βαγιακάκος. _Συμβολή εις την μελέτην των ναυτικών, εμπορικών και οικονομικών όρων του ελληνικού χώρου (16ος-19ος αι.): γλωσσικόν σχεδίασμα_. Αθήνα: Σύλλογος προς Διάδοσιν Ωφελίμων Βιβλίων, 1990, σ. 57-58.

Ισοτιμία ξένων νομισμάτων προς το γρόσι εις την Ελλάδα

Η κυκλοφορία των ξένων νομισμάτων εις το νεοσύστατον ελληνικόν κράτος υπεχρέωνε την Κυβέρνησιν να εκδίδει δελτίον αντιστοιχίας αυτών προς το κυκλοφορούν ακόμη εις την Ελλάδα τουρκικόν γρόσι και έπειτα προς τον ελληνικόν φοίνικα. Τοιούτον δελτίον χρηματιστηρίου, ως θα ελέγομεν, εδημοσιεύθη εις την εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως Αριθμ. 11 της 11ης Φεβρουαρίου 1828, σελ. 47, έχει δε ως ακολούθως:

Αριθ. 207
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ
Ο ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ​ 
Επειδή κρίνεται άτοπον και επιβλαβές εις το εμπόριον και εις τα συναλλάγματα το ανώμαλον της τιμής των νομισμάτων, προσδιοριζομένης αλλού μεν ολιγώτερον, αλλού δε πλειότερον·

Ακούσας και την γνώμην του Πανελληνίου,
Διατάττει​ 
Προσδιορίζονται τα διάφορα νομίσματα εις την ανάλογον αυτών τιμήν, και λογίζονται εις όλα τα μέρη της Ελλάδος κατά την επομένην διάταξιν.

Λίραι στερλίναι 73
Σελλίνια 3:20
Κορώναι 17:20
Ημίσειαι κορώναι 8:30
Ναπολεόντια 57
Λουίγκια παλαιά 62
Φράγκα 2:30
Νόμισμα πέντε φράγκων 13:30
Δούπιαι Ισπανίας τάλ[ληρα] ρεγγίνας 16 236
Πορτογαλίας τάλ[ληρα] 9 132:30
Τάλληρα δίστηλα 15
Άστηλα 14:20
Ρεγγίνας 14:30
Σπαθάτα 14:20
Βενέτικα [τάλληρα] 14:20
Ουγγίαι Σικελίας 64
Βασιλικά φλωρία 32:20
Βενέτικα [φλωρία] 33:20
Ολλανδικά [φλωρία] 33
Σοφορίνια 90
Μαχμουδιέδες 42:20
Ρουσούτια 19
Φουντούκια 25
Πολίτικα 17
Μισίρια  16
Τουνεζίνικα 25
Πεντάρια (πεσλίκια) 10:20
Αλιέδες 12:20
Ρουμπιέδες 6:10
[Ρουμπιές] όμοιος του Πολίτικου 4:10
[Όμοιος] του Μισιριού 8:20
Εκατοστάρια (γιουζλούκια) 8:10
Διπλόγροσα (ικιλίκια) 7:10
Εξηντάραι παλαιαί 6:20
Νεώτεραι 6:10
Ζολόται παλαιαί 5:10
Μονόγροσα παλαιά 4:10
Νέα 2
Μισόγροσα παλαιαί 2:10
Δεκάρια παλαιά 1:5
Νέα 35
Τριάρι γυρεχαράκωτον 3:30
Δαναλίκι 3:20



Εν Αιγίνη την 8 Φεβρουαρίου 1828​ 
Ο Κυβερνήτης[.............. ......................................]Ο Γραμματεύς της Επικρατείας

Ι.Α. Καποδίστριας[........................................................................]Σ. Τρικούπης|​


----------



## Earion (Dec 26, 2015)

*Σουφραζέτες και γκριζέτες (Παρίσι, 1913)*

Εφημερίδα _Εμπρός_ (Δευτέρα, 1 Ιουλίου 1913)

*ΥΠΕΡ ΤΩΝ* *ΣΩΦΡΑΖΕΤΤΩΝ*

(Ιδιαιτέρα υπηρεσία του _Εμπρός_)

ΠΑΡΙΣΙΟΙ. Ιούνιος — Το Δημοτικόν Συμβούλιον των Παρισίων κατά την χθεσινήν συνεδρίασίν του εψήφισε μίαν ευχήν αρκετά απροσδόκητον, μάλιστα κατά τους παρόντας καιρούς των τρομερών ταραχών του Λονδίνου και των Σουφραζεττών. Την ευχήν όπως πραγματοποιηθεί το ταχύτερον το δικαίωμα της ψήφου διά τας γυναίκας! Ο ρήτωρ του συμβουλίου μεταξύ των πολλών επιχειρημάτων του, θα εξέσκαψε χωρίς αμφιβολίαν και τα επόμενα ιστορικά.

«Ευρισκόμεθα εν πλήρει δημοκρατικώ πολιτεύματι. Λαοί ολιγότερον ελεύθεροι και ολιγότερον προνομιούχοι όπως ο αγγλικός και ο σουηδικός υιοθέτησαν προ πολλού και την καθολικήν ψηφοφορίαν εις τας δημοτικάς και εις τας πανεπιστημιακάς των εκλογάς. Ο γαλλικός λαός, παρά την ιπποτικήν του φύσιν, εδείχθη πάντοτε κακόπιστος και σκεπτικιστής εν τη απονομή ίσων δικαιωμάτων προς το ασθενές φύλον. Ήλθεν η εποχή να εννοήσωμεν ότι ευρισκόμεθα εις την τελευταίαν βαθμίδα του πολιτισμού και της δικαιοσύνης».

Οι δημοτικοί σύμβουλοι την φοράν αυτήν συνεκινήθησαν βαθέως και εξέφρασαν την ανωτέρω ευχήν, απολύτως πλατωνικήν άλλωστε, με αρκετόν θάρρος και με αρκετήν πειστικότητα.

Τα μέλη του Δεκάτου Κογκρέσσου των Φεμενιστών, το οποίον έλαβε χώραν τας τελευταίας αυτάς ημέρας εις Παρισίους διά να υψώσει φωνήν «εναντίον των πιέσεων της αγγλικής αστυνομίας προς τας αδελφάς της ιδέας», δεν ηδύναντο να αναμένουν μίαν νίκην τόσον ταχείαν, και χωρίς αμφιβολίαν θα εξεπλάγησαν σφόδρα όταν επληροφορήθησαν ταύτην […]

***

Αι χειραφετημέναι εις το Παρίσι δεν ομοιάζουν πολύ με τας συναδέλφους των του Λονδίνου. Δεν εζήτησαν ούτε δικαίωμα ψήφου, ούτε προνόμια θεωρητικά. Εζήτησαν μίαν ελευθερίαν πτωχήν, γυμνήν, και εδανείσθησαν από την ελευθερίαν αυτήν την γυμνότητα και την πτωχείαν. Ποίαι είναι αι σουφραζέτται των Παρισίων και διατί μένουν κωφαί εις το σύνθημα των Αγγλο-σαξώνων συναδέλφων των; Είναι πραγματικώς ευτυχέστεραι τούτων, ή ο­φείλουν την αδράνειάν των εις την δειλίαν των;

Αι Σουφραζέτται των Παρισίων δεν είναι δειλαί, τουναντίον, αλλ’ ούτε ευτυχείς, εάν σύνδεσει τις την ευτυχίαν με τον πλούτον και με την ευζωίαν. Δεν ηγωνίσθησαν διά το δικαίωμα της ψήφου. Άλλα δικαιώματα, περισσότερον άμεσα, τας απησχόλησαν και τας υπέταξαν από της μικράς ηλικίας. Το δικαίωμα της συντηρήσεως, το δικαίωμα της ζωής! Η οικογένειά των, η οποία άνευ αυτών θα εχώλαινε, τους εδίδαξε ότι οι άνθρωποι επλάσθησαν διά να φέρουν μετ’ αυτών ένα σώμα διαρκώς παραπονούμενον και απαιτητικόν. Ότι το σώμα τούτο είναι υποχρεωμέναι να το τροφοδοτήσουν, να το θεραπεύσουν και πολλάκις να το ενεχυριάσουν! Και αι Σουφραζέτται των Παρισίων υπήκουσαν εις την φωνήν του καθήκοντος και επροτίμησαν να ζητήσουν, αντί ψήφου, εργασίαν.

Έμεινα εργάτριαι! Μετεβλήθησαν εις τα ελαφρά αυτά όντα, τα οποία πλημμυρίζουν το πρωί και το βράδυ τας συνοικίας των κέντρων και τα οποία είναι έτοιμα να σκορπίσουν μαζί με την μελωδικήν φωνήν των και την δροσεράν ευθυμίαν των. Με τα πρόσωπά των χαρωπά και μειδιώντα, με το βήμα των ζωηρόν και ασφαλές, με την χαρακτηριστικήν περιφρόνησίν των προς όλην την πολυτέλειαν η οποία εξαιρετικώς τας πολιορκεί από παντού, είναι ίσως αι μόναι ανθρώπιναι υπάρξεις που τολμούν να ατενίσουν κατάματα το πεπρωμένον τους!

Ποία είναι ολόκληρος η φροντίς των; Μία πελωρία καπελιέρα, την οποίαν είναι υποχρεωμέναι να μεταφέρουν εις καλήν κατάστασιν από της μιας συνοικίας εις την άλλην. Ποία είναι η μοναδική ευδαιμονία των; Η βραδινή συνάντησίς των, προ της εξόδου ενός υπογείου σιδηροδρόμου με ένα μάλλον υψηλόν υπάλληλον του απέναντι τραπεζιτικού καταστήματος. Ποίαι είναι η ελπίς των, τα όνειρά των, το μέλλον των; Έν εξοχικόν σπιτάκι με ένα κήπον, δύο αγελάδας και ένα σύζυγον, αν είναι δυνατόν τον ίδιον περί του οποίου ομιλήσαμεν ανωτέρω. Ευρίσκετε ότι είναι πολλά τα όνειρα της μικροσκοπικής αυτής εργατρίας; Ευρίσκετε ότι η κεφαλή της θα χάσει την ευκινησίαν της εάν την βαρύνει κανείς με τοιαύτας ελπίδας; Πιθανόν να έχετε δίκαιον! Εκείνο μόνον το οποίον πρέπει να γνωρίζετε εκ των προτέρων είναι ότι θα κοπιάσετε ματαίως, εάν αποφασίσετε να απογοητεύσετε μίαν γκριζέτταν!

Φ. ΗΛΙΟΥ

http://efimeris.nlg.gr/ns/pdfwin_ft..._IDS=ASLASSASZASRASOASFAScAScASJASR&CropPDF=0

[Σχόλιο: Δεν έχω το παραμικρό στοιχείο για να το ισχυριστώ, αλλά αυτή η υπογραφή, Φ. Ηλιού, κάποια σχέση θα πρέπει να έχει θα ήθελα να έχει) με κάποιον άλλο Φ. Η. Ηλιού].


----------



## bernardina (Dec 26, 2015)

Ανάρτηση φίλης στο φέισμπουκ:


ΟΙ ΓΚΡΙΖΕΤΤΕΣ
Οι λαχταριστές αυτές κοπελιές ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των κοριτσιών της ανώτερης εργατικής τάξης που έχοντας εγκαταλείψει τις οικογένειές τους (ακόμη και τα Χριστούγεννα) ζούσαν οικονομικά ανεξάρτητες κάνοντας σκάλες, ραπτική, πλυστική. Κεφάτες και αντισυμβατικές "φρόντιζαν" τον φοιτητόκοσμο του Quartier Latin και αποτελούσαν το θηλυκό αντίστοιχο του μποέμ αλλά και τον αντίποδα της κοκότας που τάιζαν άλλοι. Στη λογοτεχνία τις συναντάμε ως πρωταγωνίστριες στην όπερα του Puccini, La Boheme, και είναι οι δυο φίλες, Mimi και Musetta, στην οπερέτα "Η εύθυμη χήρα" του Lehar αλλά και στα "Μυστήρια των Παρισίων" και στους "Αθλίους". Το όνομα προέρχεται από τα φορέματά τους από γκρίζο μαλλί, το μόνο που μπορούσαν να αγοράσουν από τον μισθό τους. Ο επίσης αντισυμβατικός Max Stirner έλεγε ότι χίλιες φορές καλύτερη μια ελεύθερη γκριζέττα από χίλιες παρθένες που έγινε γκρίζες από την πολλή ηθικολογία. Να προστεθεί η λέξη στα λεξικά μας, μια και δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου.
*Eδώ γκριζέττες ως χορεύτριες στην πρεμιέρα της "Εύθυμης χήρας" το 1905 στη Βιέννη, επειδή Βιέννη δεν είναι μόνο τα χρυσάφια και οι αυτοκράτορες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 12, 2016)

_*Korobeiniki *_(ναι, σωστά σας θυμίζει κάτι):


----------



## Earion (Jan 15, 2016)

*Picture Brides, August 1922*






Twelve (or fifteen) were left uncalled for.

Captain E. A. Yarrow, director of the Near East Relief in Armenia

Πηγή: *When Thousands of Greek Women Arrived as Picture Brides*


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2016)

Όχι στο ράφι ακριβώς, αλλά στα αζήτητα...


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2016)

"Where pepper trees flourish and heavily laden currant bushes line the roadside". 
Αυτός που το έγραψε μάλλον ούτε ζωγραφιστη δεν είχε δει τη Μεσόγειο. Εκτός αν το πιπερόδεντρο απλά έχει εξαφανιστεί από τότε. 
Η γιαγιά μου είχε αναφέρει μια φορά μια αζήτητη νύφη που είχε στείλει φωτογραφία άλλης, πιο ωραίας και πιο νέας. Ο γαμπρός αρνήθηκε να την παντρευτεί, αλλά επειδή η νύφη δεν ήθελε να επιστρέψει, τη βοήθησε να εγκατασταθεί και να βρει δουλειά. Η νύφη αργότερα βρήκε σύζυγο και έκανε οικογένεια κλπ κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2016)

Γιατί, το "currant bushes" τι είναι; Θάμνοι που βγάζουν σταφίδες; Και φυτρώνουν δίπλα στους δρόμους, όχι σε αμπέλια;


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2016)

Currant bushes εννοεί αυτό. Και pepper tree είναι η βραζιλιάνικη πιπεριά. Όχι της μεσογειακής χλωρίδας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Αυτός γράφει από τη Νέα Υόρκη, αλλά από κάπου ξεσήκωσε τις πληροφορίες. Ας δούμε τι έγραφαν για τα μέρη μας. Από βιβλίο του 1868:

The fertile plain of Athens, now green with olive groves and young wheat, is at my back while entering the city at the lower extremity of Hermes Street. This thoroughfare, which is the Bond Street of Athens, mounts a gentle ascent till it ends in front of the square and orange garden lying beneath the white palace of the King. At about two-thirds of its length Hermes Street is cut at right angles by Eolus Street, leading from the rock of the Acropolis through the entire modern city to a straight, suburban road newly planted with *pepper trees*, a favourite Sunday promenade with the modern Athenians. In Eolus Street is situated the very comfortable Hôtel d’Angleterre, from which I date this letter.
_From the Levant, the Black Sea, and the Danube_, Volume 1. By Sir R. Arthur Arnold
https://books.google.gr/books?id=OXoBAAAAQAAJ&pg=PA45#v=onepage&q&f=false​
Οπότε μένει να λύσουμε την απορία ποια είναι αυτά τα pepper trees. Θα επιστρέψω γρήγορα (ελπίζω).


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2016)

Ο Γεννάδιος στο μνημειώδες _Λεξικόν Φυτολογικόν_ λέει ότι πρόκειται για το Californian pepper tree (εδώ), για το οποίο γράφει: 

δένδρον κοσμητικόν, η κοινώς γνωστοτάτη *Πιπεριά* και ορθότερον *Ψευδοπιπεριά*, η εν Κύπρω ονομαζομένη Αρτυμαδιά, δένδρον εισαχθέν από πολλού και θεραπευόμενον επιτυχώς πολλαχού της Ελλάδος.


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2016)

Μα είναι πασίγνωστες οι *πιπεριές της λεωφόρου Αμαλίας*.

Ο δε κήπος του βασιλιά (orange garden) είναι ο Κήπος των Μουσών στην πλατεία Συντάγματος. Υπήρχε μέχρι τη δεκαετία του '30, όταν διευθετήθηκε ο χώρος για να γίνει το μνημείο του Άγνωστου Στρατιώτη.*
Ο Κήπος των Μουσών (πλατεία Συντάγματος) *δημιουργήθηκε το 1837 κατά την τροποποίηση του σχεδίου πόλεως γύρω από την περιοχή των Ανακτόρων, από τον υπολοχαγό Hoch. Το σχέδιο διαμόρφωνε μια μεγάλη πλατεία σε επαφή με τα Ανάκτορα και στη συνέχεια ένα μεγάλο δημόσιο κήπο, που φυτεύτηκε από τον γεωπόνο Smarat χωρίς καθυστέρηση, αφού αποτελούσε μοναστηριακό κτήμα. Ο συνολικός χώρος της πλατείας Συντάγματος διαρρυθμίστηκε το 1842 ως μία συμμετρική γεωμετρική σύνθεση οργανωμένη στον άξονα των Ανακτόρων – οδού Ερμού, στο πλαίσιο της οποίας δημιουργήθηκε αργότερα ανθόκηπος κατά το γαλλικό πρότυπο κήπων, με περίκεντρη δενδροφύτευση.

Από εδώ: http://www.monumenta.org/article.php?IssueID=2&ArticleID=619&CategoryID=6&lang=gr
​


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2016)

Earion said:


> οι πιπεριές της λεωφόρου Αμαλίας.


Και, ορθότερα, οι ψευτοπιπεριές. 



Earion said:


> Μα είναι πασίγνωστες οι πιπεριές της λεωφόρου Αμαλίας.


Speak for yourself. Μιλάς σε άνθρωπο που παίζει με το λεξιλόγιο της φυτολογίας, αλλά δεν μπορεί να ξεχωρίσει ακακία από λεύκα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 16, 2016)

Μα κι εγώ δεν το παίζω γνώστης της φυτολογίας. Από διαβάσματα για την παλιά Αθήνα ξέρω για τις πιπεριές.

Ξεκινώ από εδώ:
*ψευτοπιπεριά*. Κοινή ονομασία του δικοτυλήδονου φυτικού είδους Schinus molle της οικογένειας των ανακαρδιιδών. Πρόκειται για αειθαλές, δίοικο και ρητινώδες δέντρο, με καταγωγή από τη Νότια Αμερική, το οποίο φτάνει σε ύψος τα 5-8 μ. ... Από το είδος αυτό προέρχεται η αμερικανική μαστίχα.  Γνωστό στην Ελλάδα από το 1840, το είδος αυτό χρησιμοποιήθηκε στις φυτεύσεις διαμόρφωσης του Εθνικού Κήπου και σε δενδροστοιχίες της Αθήνας (Λεωφόρος Αμαλίας, οδός Ηρώδου Αττικού, οδός Ρηγίλλης, Λεωφόρος Συγγρού κ.α.). Ευδοκιμεί σε όλα τα εδάφη, ακόμα και στα πιο φτωχά, αντέχει στην ξηρασία και σε ψύχος λίγων βαθμών υπό το μηδέν, αλλά φαίνεται ότι δεν αντέχει στα καυσαέρια, γι’ αυτό και κατά τα τελευταία χρόνια αντικαθίσταται στις δενδροστοιχίες από άλλα δέντρα. Είναι κατάλληλο φυτό και για φράκτες, επειδή τα φύλλα του δεν τα τρώνε τα ζώα. ​
Μετά εδώ:
Γεμάτη κουτσουπιές η Αλεξάνδρας, γεμάτη και η Αμαλίας, η λεωφόρος που κάποτε φημιζόταν για τις πιπεριές της. «Πιπεράτους» έλεγαν όσους σουλατσάριζαν στο αθηναϊκό νυφοπάζαρο της μπελ επόκ κάτω από τις ακλάδευτες φουντωτές πιπεριές με τα ανθάκια τους να μπλέκονται στα μαλλιά ή συχνότερα στα καπέλα τους. Αυτές οι πιπεριές, που ο Κοσμάς Πολίτης τις λέει «ξεμαλλιασμένες» στη νουβέλα του «Η Κορομηλιά», έχουν δειλά επιστρέψει και τις βλέπει κανείς σε νέες δενδροφυτεύσεις. Για το 2004, είχαν φυτευθεί λίγες ακόμη και στην Αμαλίας (εκεί που «έπρεπε», δηλαδή) και τις συναντά κανείς πού και πού ως απομεινάρια παλιών δενδροφυτεύσεων.

*Τα δέντρα της Αθήνας ζουν στη σκιά της*​ 
και για το τέλος (δαεμανικώ τω τρόπω):
... δρόμοι γεμάτοι πιπεριές
και ξαφνικές καλοκαιριές​






Υ.Γ. Διαβάζω τώρα ότι η λεωφόρος Αμαλίας διαμορφώθηκε όχι στα πρώτα χρόνια της νέας πρωτεύουσας αλλά πιο μετά:
*
Η λεωφόρος Αμαλίας* ήταν ακόμη «στα χαρτιά», καθώς διαμορφώθηκε το 1886 κατά τα πρότυπα των βουλεβάρτων της γαλλικής πρωτεύουσας. Διέθετε μεγάλο πλάτος και άνετα πεζοδρόμια, ενώ πήρε το όνομα της πρώτης βασίλισσας της χώρας που είχε την πρωτοβουλία να φυτευθεί με πιπεριές, ένα ιδιαίτερο δένδρο που αντέχει στην ξηρασία και έχει γρήγορη ανάπτυξη.

*Η κρυμμένη πολυτέλεια*​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2016)

Περπατούσαν χωρίς να μιλούν στη στενή και σκιερή λεωφόρο. Μια περιπολία πέρασε βιαστικά στο αντικρινό πεζοδρόμιο να αλλάξει τους φρουρούς του Προέδρου της Δημοκρατίας. Οι ψηλοί και λυγεροί εύζωνες, με τους μαβιούς ντουλαμάδες* και τις αστραφτερές ξιφολόγχες, βροντήσανε δυνατά τον υποκόπανο καταγής. Η σημαία κυμάτιζε αγέρωχη απάνω από τα πυκνά φυλλώματα του Παλατιού.

— Κανείς δεν τραγούδησε ακόμα τις πιπεριές της Αθήνας, είπε ξαφνικά ο Αλέξης. Συλλογίστηκες ποτέ τι περίεργα πράματα αναδίνουν αυτές οι χλωμές και αειθαλείς δεντροστοιχίες;

— Ναι, είπε ο Μανόλης κι έψαξε να βρει κάτι να απαντήσει — ναι, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ την Αθήνα χωρίς τις πιπεριές.​
Απόσπασμα από την _Αργώ _του Γ. Θεοτοκά.
Εγώ από εκεί τις έμαθα τις πιπεριές της Αθήνας.


----------



## Earion (Jan 17, 2016)

Με ποια τραγούδια θα ξεπροβόδιζαν άραγε τις νύφες; Ορίστε ένα:






Μαρίκα Παπαγκίκα, _Καλαματιανή _(1927). Στην πραγματικότητα η γνωστή _Αλατσατιανή _με αλλαγμένη μόνο τη λέξη σε «Καλαματιανή».

*Καλαματιανή*

Εσύ ’σουνε που μου ’λεγες
εσύ ’σουνε που μου ’λεγες

αν δεν με ιδείς πεθαίνεις, Καλαματιανή
αν δεν με ιδείς πεθαίνεις, ρούσα μ’ καστανή

άιντε, άιντε τι γκιντελίμ μπιζίμ ονταγιά*
θα σε κλέψω και θα φύγω, μά την Παναγιά

και τώρα περπατείς και λες
και τώρα περπατείς και λες

πού με είδες, πού με ξεύρεις, Καλαματιανή
πού με είδες, πού με ξεύρεις, ρούσα μ’ καστανή

άιντε, άιντε γκιντελίμ μπιζίμ ονταγιά
θα σε κλέψω και θα φύγω με τον αραμπά

_–Άιντε, γελντερίμ, άιντε!
–Γεια σου Αλέξη, γεια σου!_

Όλοι μου λέν’ να σ’ αρνηθώ
όλοι μου λέν’ να σ’ αρνηθώ

τους λέγω τι να κάμω, Καλαματιανή
τους λέγω τι να κάμω, ρούσα μ’ καστανή

άιντε, άιντε γκιντελίμ μπιζίμ ονταγιά
θα σε κλέψω και θα φύγω, μά την Παναγιά

που εγώ μια ώρα αν δεν σε ιδώ
που εγώ μια ώρα αν δεν σε ιδώ

το νου μου τονε χάνω, Καλαματιανή
το νου μου τονε χάνω, ρούσα γαλανή

άιντε, άιντε γκιντελίμ μπιζίμ ονταγιά
θα σε κλέψω και θα φύγω με τον αραμπά


* gidelim bizim odaya = πάμε στο δωμάτιό μας


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2016)

Λύθηκε το μυστήριο της πιπεριάς επομένως. 

Νέο μυστήριο: και ρούσα και καστανή πώς γίνεται;


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2016)

SBE said:


> ...
> 
> Νέο μυστήριο: και ρούσα και καστανή πώς γίνεται;



Όπως γίνεται το καστανοκόκκινο ή κοκκινοκάστανο (ή καστανέρυθρο ή ερυθροκαστανό) χρώμα. Φυσικά —ή τεχνητά.

Επόμενη ερώτηση: πώς γίνεται ρούσα και ξανθιά;

Για σένα, ρούσα και ξανθιά - Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης







Μεθεπόμενη ερώτηση: πώς γίνεται ρούσα γαλανή;

Μαργιόλικο - Κυριακή Αντωνοπούλου (Κυρία Κούλα)






Βρε, δες το το μαργιόλικο και το μαργιολεμένο
πώς βάζει το, ρούσα μ' γαλανή
πώς βάζει το, βρε, το φεσάκι του,
πώς βάζει το φεσάκι του σα να 'ναι μεθυσμένο
κείνο δεν εί-, ρούσα μ' γαλανή
κείνο δεν εί-, δεν είναι από κρασί
κείνο δεν είναι από κρασί, δεν είναι μεθυσμένο
η αγάπη το, ρούσα μ' γαλανή,
η αγάπη το, βρε, το βαλάντωσε


γαλανή: που έχει γαλανά μάτια (συνήθ. με λευκό δέρμα και ξανθά μαλλιά). || (ως ουσ.): _Mια ξανθιά και γαλανή


_Ξανθιά κοπέλα γαλανή - Γεωργακοπούλου & Τατασόπουλος

Τι να σε κάνω γαλανή, να γίνεις μαυρομάτα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2016)

SBE said:


> Νέο μυστήριο: και ρούσα και καστανή πώς γίνεται;


Μάλλον έτσι: Η απόχρωση 3-82 Ακαζού Μαονί θα σας εξασφαλίσει ένα έντονο και ζωντανό καστανό χρώμα με διακριτικά κόκκινα ρεφλέ.


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Λύθηκε το μυστήριο της πιπεριάς επομένως.



Το μυστήριο λύθηκε, αλλά να παραθέσω και μιαν αντιπιπερική γνώμη, του Βάρναλη, από χρονογράφημα του 1951:

Αλλά τι δέντρα συνήθως φυτεύουμε στους δρόμους; Τα ευκολότερα, όπως είναι οι λεγόμενες πιπεριές (σχίνος ο μόλλειος), που είναι και τ’ ασχημότερα. Στραβές, όταν είναι νέες, κουφάλες όταν γεράσουν —και γεράζουνε γρήγορα.


----------



## Earion (Mar 3, 2016)

*Παναθηναϊκό χόκεϊ στους … κινηματογράφους!*

Μέχρι το 1940 το χόκεϊ επί χόρτου ήταν το πιο επιτυχημένο τμήμα του Παναθηναϊκού! Το Τριφύλλι έφερε στην Ελλάδα το άθλημα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του ’20 και γρήγορα ο κόσμος το αγάπησε. Οι «πράσινοι» φίλαθλοι παρακολουθούσαν μαζικά το ξενόφερτο αυτό σπορ και την εντυπωσιακή ομάδα που είχε συγκροτήσει ο Παναθηναϊκός. Μέχρι και την έναρξη του ελληνοϊταλικού πολέμου το Τριφύλλι δεν είχε ηττηθεί ούτε σε έναν αγώνα με αντίπαλο ελληνική ομάδα, ενώ κατέκτησε όλα τα πρωταθλήματα που διοργανώθηκαν! Το 1939 η «πράσινη» ομάδα χόκεϊ στελεχωνόταν από 30 «δυναμικούς και πολυσύνθετους» αθλητές.

Όταν ξέσπασε ο πόλεμος, ο Παναθηναϊκός αντιμετώπισε την ομάδα χόκεϊ του αγγλικού αεροπλανοφόρου _Γκλόριους_, την οποία και νίκησε. Ο αγώνας αυτός πραγματοποιήθηκε στις 30 Νοεμβρίου 1940. Η νίκη του Τριφυλλιού είναι μία από τις σημαντικότερες στην ιστορία του τμήματος για δύο λόγους. Πρώτον, ο Παναθηναϊκός ήταν αποδεκατισμένος, αφού πολλοί αθλητές του πολεμούσαν τους Ιταλούς στα αλβανικά όρη. Δεύτερον, η ομάδα χόκεϊ του αεροπλανοφόρου _Γκλόριους_ ήταν πρωταθλήτρια Μεσογείου.

Οι επιτυχίες του Παναθηναϊκού είχαν συνεπάρει το φίλαθλο κοινό σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε κατά την περίοδο του ελληνοϊταλικού πολέμου οι αθηναϊκοί κινηματογράφοι προέβαλλαν στα «Επίκαιρα» αγώνες του πράσινου τμήματος χόκεϊ! Οι κινηματογράφοι «Σινεάκ» και «Άστυ» κατά κύριο λόγο παρουσίαζαν κινηματογραφημένα ματς του Τριφυλλιού εναντίον αγγλικών ομάδων (πάντα νικηφόρα), πριν και μετά από προβολές επικαίρων πολεμικής θεματολογίας.

Όταν η Αθήνα καταλήφθηκε από τους Γερμανούς, το τμήμα χόκεϊ του Παναθηναϊκού σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Δεν υπήρχαν ούτε ο κατάλληλος εξοπλισμός (μπαστούνια, μπάλες) ούτε, κυρίως, αντίπαλοι.

Το 1945 το «πράσινο» χόκεϊ ανασυντάχθηκε, είχε όμως να αντιμετωπίσει τρομερές δυσκολίες. Η σημαντικότερη ήταν η απουσία πολλών παικτών. Ορισμένοι είχαν επιστρατευτεί, ενώ άλλοι (όπως ο Κλέων Ζάχος) αντιμετώπιζαν σοβαρές ασθένειες. Παράλληλα ένας εκ των κορυφαίων αθλητών του Παναθηναϊκού, ο Ελευθέριος Φραντζεσκάκης, έχασε τη ζωή του κατά τα Δεκεμβριανά. Έτσι οι «πράσινοι» αγωνίστηκαν σε πολλά παιχνίδια με τέσσερις ή και πέντε αναπληρωματικούς, με αρχάριο τερματοφύλακα, και σε ορισμένους αγώνες με δέκα μόνο παίκτες.

Οι αγώνες ήταν κυρίως εναντίον αγγλικών ομάδων, αφού οι ελληνικές δεν είχαν ακόμα ανασυγκροτηθεί. Η σημαντικότερη νίκη του Παναθηναϊκού είναι αυτή κατά της μικτής ινδικής ομάδας. «Ως γνωστόν οι Ινδοί ανεδείχθησαν ολυμπιονίκαι του χόκεϋ επί τρεις συνεχείς Ολυμπιάδας», τονίζει η επίσημη εφημερίδα του Παναθηναϊκού, για να αναδείξει το μέγεθος της επιτυχίας.

Οι αθλητές που έδιναν μεταπολεμικά το παρών στους αγώνες και στις προπονήσεις ήταν τα αδέρφια Κλέων και Κίμων Ζάχος, οι πανταχού παρόντες (αγωνιστικά και μη) Άγγελος Φιλίππου και Ρένος Φραγκούδης, ο Νίκος Μαντζάρογλου, καθώς και οι Π. Αναστασίου με τον γιο του Ν. Αναστασίου, Π. Δημητρούκος, Δ. Καμπουράκης, Ι. Καλατζιάκης, Π. Λίστος, Κ. Χαρβάτης, Φ. Παπαοικονόμου, Κ. Αποστολίδης, Ι. Κόκκοτας, Γ. Γιαννουλόπουλος.
Το τμήμα διαλύθηκε λίγα χρόνια αργότερα ελλείψει αντιπάλων.
​Ανδρέας Οικονόμου. _Λεωφόρος ηρώων: η ιστορία του Παναθηναϊκού Αθλητικού Ομίλου στα χρόνια του πολέμου και της Κατοχής (1940-1944)_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Κάπα, 2014, σ. 206-207. ​​ 
ΣΗΜ. Τα λεγόμενα για τον αγώνα με την αγγλική ομάδα χόκεϊ του αεροπλανοφόρου _Γκλόριους_ πρέπει να υποστούν έλεγχο. Το HMS Glorious βρέθηκε για πολύ λίγους μήνες στη Μεσόγειο στην αρχή του 1940 και τον Ιούνιο του ίδιου έτους βυθίστηκε κοντά στο Σκάπα Φλόου. Κάπου έχει γίνει λάθος, ή στην ημερομηνία ή στο όνομα του πλοίου.


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2016)

*1794: Σεισμός στην Αυστρία, μέτρα λιτότητας στη Σουηδία, κατάρες στη Βρετανία*

Από το φύλλο 10 του 1794 της Εφημερίδας των Πουλίων (της πρώτης ελληνικής εφημερίδας).

Της 9 Φεβρουαρίου 1794 (Αριθ. 10)

Α Ο Υ Σ Τ Ρ Ι Α

_Βιέννα_. Περί του σεισμού όπου έγινε τες απερασμένες εδώ γράφουν και από την Στυρίαν, το να ήτον εις εκείνα τα μέρη πολύ σφοδρότερος· οπού εξόχως από το να έρριψε κατά γης πολλά ειδήσματα οπού έστεκον εις τας κάμερας, εκρέμνισεν ακόμη πατώματα, έσκασεν κιμέρια και καπνοδοχεία και επροξένησε προς τούτοις μίαν υπόγειον βροντήν. Εις μίαν πολιτείαν της Στυρίας ονόματι Λεόβην έκλινε τας κορυφάς των καμπαναρίων τόσον οπού απέχουσιν από την βάσιν των έως ήμισην οργυίαν και κινδυνεύουν να κρημνισθώσιν κάθε στιγμήν. Αλλά και ο σεισμός έτυχε εις αυτήν πολύ μεγαλύτερος από άλλα μέρη. Οι κατοικούντες τα υψηλότερα μέρη και τας όχθας των ποταμών αισθάνθηκαν τον σεισμόν πλέον περισσότερον.

Σ Φ Ε Κ Ι Α

_Στόκχολμ_, τη 13η Ιανουαρίου. Καθώς η οικονομία στηρίζει εις ένα οσπήτι μίαν μακράν ευτυχίαν, ούτω συνάζει και εις ένα βασίλειον πολλάς δυνάμεις και το κάνει επιτήδειον, στερεόν και ευτυχές. Και επειδή η φθορά και ο αφανισμός ενός βασιλείου προέρχεται πάντοτε, καθώς αι ιστορίαι το μαρτυρούσιν, από την τρυφήν και άσωτον ζωήν του υπηκόου, διά τούτο το λοιπόν, οπόταν θελήσει να κάμει τινάς οικονομίαν, πρέπει να αρχίσει από τη εξάλειψιν της τρυφής, και ούτως θέλει ελκύσει την θέλησιν του ανθρώπου εις την φιλοπονίαν και επομένως στερέωσιν της βάσεως της κοινής ευτυχίας.

Η Λεχία ήτον το πρώτον στάτο οπού άρχισε να οικονομεί και μιμητής της είναι νυν η Σφεκία. Τη 8η του αυτού εδόθη μία προσταγή ήτις εμποδίζει τα μεταξωτά και κατηφένια φορέματα και όλα τα άλλα πολυτελή ενδύματα και στολίδια, τας χρυσάς και αργυράς φούντας και των τοιούτων παρόμοια· ωσαύτως όλα τα χρυσωμένα ή ασημωμένα και με μεταξωτά καπλατισμένα θρονία, σοφάδες και αμάξια. Όποιος δε ήθελε παρέβει ταύτην την εντολήν, να τιμωρείται με πληρωμήν άσπρων. Όλα τα ξένα μεταξωτά, εξόχως μόνον εκείνων οπού έρχονται εις σφέκικα καράβια από τας Ινδίας και από την Κίνα, και όλα εκείνα οπού είναι κατασκευασμένα από χρυσάφι, ασήμι ή και άλλο μέταλλον, να μην τολμούσι να τα εμβάσουν εις το εξής εις την Σφεκίαν. Εις τον αυτόν τρόπον είναι και όλα τα κρασία και άλλα πιοτά εμποδισμένα, εξόχως μόνον μερικών. Κατ’ εξοχήν δε είναι εμποδισμένον το να φέρνει και να πίνει τινάς καφέν πλέον, επειδή και δι’ αυτόν εβγαίνει από τον βασίλειον χρονικώς ένα πλήθος άσπρων. Η χρήσις του καφέ θέλει αρχίσει να παύσει από τας 21 του αυτού. Όποιος το λοιπόν ήθελε παρέβει την προσταγήν και ήθελεν εμβάσει τι από τα εμποδισμένα, να πληρώσει διά ποινήν 50 τάλερα και να χάνει και τας πραγματείας του. Όθεν η τιμή των εμποδισμένων πραγματειών ανέβη τόσον οπού υπερβαίνει κάθε πίστιν.

Β Ρ Ε Τ Α Ν Ι Α

Λόντρα, τη 17η Ιανουαρίου. Ένας Εγγλέζος οπού απέθανε προ ολίγου άφησεν εις την διαθήκην του προς τα άλλα και το: «Ως προς τα επίλοιπα 1000 φούντια στέρλιγγ οπού μου απόμειναν διατάζω ούτως: τα μεν ήμιση τα αφήνω διά να φτιάσουν την κατηραμένην στράταν οπού είναι από το οσπήτι μου έως εις το Ροξ, εις την οποίαν, οπόταν επήγαινεν το παλαιόν μου αμάξι και εκτυπούσεν από τα τρόχαλα και με ετράνταζε, πάντοτε (ο Θεός να με συγχωρέσει!) αναθεματούσα. Τα άλλα τα ήμιση να λάβει η ανεψιά μου, ήτις έφυγε με τον δούλον μου και τον επήρε διά άνδρα. Πλην πρέπει να ξαναειπώ και να ομολογήσω εγγράφως εδώ εις την διαθήκην μου οπού πολλάκις έλεγα εις την ζωήν μου, όντας πολλά καλά πληροφορημένος, ότι, ανίσως και ήτον δυνατόν, ήθελα δώσει με πολύ μεγαλυτέραν μου ευχαρίστησιν αυτά τα άσπρα διά να κρεμάσουν όλους τους νομοδιδασκάλους της γειτονίας μου παρά να τα αφήσω της ανεψιάς μου, επειδή και ομολογώ μεθ’ όρκου ότι δεν ευρίσκει τινάς ανάμεσα εις αυτούς ούτε έναν τιμημένον».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ σε, Εάριον (και για τους προφανείς, και για τους λιγότερο προφανείς στυρολόγους). :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2016)

*Soul kissing in New York (1908)*

Στο πνεύμα των ημερών, τώρα που θα δώσουμε το φιλί της Ανάστασης...

*Το Φίλημα της Ψυχής*

Το σεμνόν Μπρούκλιν εναντίον της Νέας Υόρκης

ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΓΗ - ΔΥΟ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΩΡΑΣ!

Την Αμερικήν απασχολούν δύο μεγάλα ζητήματα σήμερον: ο προεκλογικός αγών διά τον νέον πρόεδρον των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών και εάν ... της ψυχής το φίλημα (Soul Kiss) είναι ηδονικότερον και απολαυστικότερον από κάθε φίλημα. Ψυχής φίλημα ονομάζουν οι Αμερικανοί το παρατεταμένον και θερμόν φίλημα το οποίον ανταλλάσσουν οι ερασταί με όλην την ψυχήν των. Η Νέα Υόρκη και το Μπρούκλιν ευρίσκονται εις διαρκή έριδα εξ αφορμής του φιλήματος.

Εις το Μπρούκλιν οι ενάρετοι Αμερικανοί εκήρυξαν πόλεμον κατά του φιλήματος της ψυχής. Ο διευθυντής μάλιστα της αστυνομίας απηγόρευσε δι’ αστυνομικού διατάγματος το φίλημα. Οι αστυφύλακες του Μπρούκλιν έχουν διαταγήν να συλλαμβάνωσι τους εραστάς οι οποίοι ανταλλάσσουν φίλημα ... μεγάλης διαρκείας.

Εις την Νέαν Υόρκην το Soul Kiss αριθμεί σήμερον εκατομμύρια οπαδών. Αλλά οι Νεοϋορκέζοι δεν περιορίζονται μόνον να λατρεύουν τα είδωλά των εις την πόλιν των. Εσκέφθησαν να κατηχήσουν και τους κατοίκους του Μπρούκλιν και, αψηφούντες την τρομεράν αστυνομικήν διάταξιν, έστειλαν εκεί πολλά ζεύγη φημιζόμενα διά την τέχνην των εις το φίλημα της ψυχής. Και τώρα, με την ωραίαν εποχήν της ανοίξεως, οι αυστηροί κάτοικοι του Μπρούκλιν βλέπουν καθήμενα επί των πάγκων ή της χλόης των πάρκων ζεύγη ενηγκαλισμένα, τα οποία προσπαθούν να καταρρίψουν το ρεκόρ του παρατεταμένου φιλήματος της ψυχής. Διότι, όπως όλα τα μεγάλα αγωνίσματα, έχει και το Soul Kiss το ρεκόρ του, το οποίον μέχρι τούδε κρατεί θριαμβευτικώς η «Σάρρα Μπερνάρ» της Αμερικής, η Μις Μωδ Άδαμς. Η ωραία αυτή τραγωδός παρατείνει το επί των χειλέων του εραστού φίλημά της επί ... έν λεπτόν και 47 δευτερόλεπτα, με το χρονόμετρον εις το χέρι!

Όταν τα κατηχηθέντα και τα κατηχούμενα μέλη του Μπρούκλιν ανταλλάσσουν το φίλημά των ουδέν τι δύνανται να το διακόψει. Αι ψυχαί των πλανώνται εις το ιδεώδες και δεν δίδουν ουδεμίαν προσοχήν εις τους διαβάτας. Αυτό εθεωρήθη ως σκάνδαλόν και ηνάγκασε την αστυνομίαν, ως λέγομεν ανωτέρω, να επέμβει.

Αλλ’ ο διευθυντής της αστυνομίας, προκειμένου να εξοστρακίσει από το Μπρούκλιν το Soul Kiss, ευρέθη προ δυσχερούς θέσεως. Έπρεπε να ορισθεί πότε ένα φίλημα δεν είναι φίλημα ψυχής. Με άλλους λόγους, πόσον πρέπει να διαρκεί το σύνηθες φίλημα και ποίον είναι το όριον πέραν του οποίου το φίλημα παύει πλέον να είναι κοινόν και ονομάζεται φίλημα της ψυχής. Τέλος, μετά πολλάς σκέψεις, εξεδόθη αστυνομική διάταξις εμποδίζουσα την εις τα πάρκα και τα άλλα δημόσια μέρη ανταλλαγήν φιλήματος παρατεινομένου πέραν των δύο λεπτών της ώρας!

«Όταν είς αστυνομικός υπάλληλος», λέγει το διάταγμα, «παρατηρήσει ότι δύο άτομα αντιθέτου φύλου φιλούνται επί μακρόν, οφείλει να συμβουλευθεί το χρονόμετρόν του και, εάν το φίλημα παρατείνεται πέραν των δύο λεπτών, να τους ειδοποιήσει διά του τρόπου τον οποίον θα κρίνει καταλληλότερον όπως διακόψουν το φίλημα. Εάν οι φιλούμενοι δεν χωρίσουν μετά την προειδοποίησιν τα χείλη των, οφείλει να παρέμβει και εν ανάγκη να συλλάβει τους παραβάτας».

Εντούτοις το Soul Kiss εξακολουθεί να κατακτά έδαφος και εις το Μπρούκλιν. Οι αστυφύλακες κάνουν και εκεί πως δεν βλέπουν!

_Σκριπ _25.6.1908


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2016)

Υπέροχο κομμάτι, αλλά με την κατάργηση των υποτακτικών (π.χ. να το διακόψη > να το διακόψει) με έκανες να πιστέψω ότι το έγραψες εσύ, περίπου σαν καθυστερημένο πρωταπριλιάτικο...

(Εντάξει, όμως. Πήγα στο Σκριπ και το βρήκα.)


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Όπως έχω υποστηρίξει εδώ, έχω την άποψη ότι τα κείμενα του πρόσφατου παρελθόντος (εννοώ χοντρικά από τον 19ο αιώνα και μετά) που τα διαβάζουμε για να τα απολαύσουμε ως περιεχόμενο, κι όχι ως τεκμήριο για να στηρίξουμε επιχείρημα από τη μορφή τους, καλό είναι να τα τυπώνουμε με τις σημερινές ορθογραφικές και τυπογραφικές συμβάσεις. Όπως τυπώνουν οι Άγγλοι τον Σαίξπηρ, ας πούμε. Όλα τα κείμενα ετούτου εδώ του νήματος ακολουθούν αυτή την αρχή. (Δεν σε ξένισε αυτό νωρίτερα; :)).

Παρατήρηση πρώτη: Το κείμενο φαίνεται να ξεχωρίζει τη Νέα Υόρκη από το Μπρούκλιν και να τις αντιμετωπίζει ισότιμα. Η εξήγηση είναι ότι το Μπρούκλιν ήταν ολόκληρη πόλη, αναγνωρισμένη το 1896, μέχρι που αποφασίστηκε να συνενωθεί με τη Νέα Υόρκη το 1898, δηλαδή μόλις δέκα χρόνια πριν.

Παρατήρηση δεύτερη: Η Μωδ Άδαμς είναι αυτή η ηθοποιός (Maude Adams) και όχι βέβαια αυτή (Maud Adams).


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2016)

Earion said:


> (Δεν σε ξένισε αυτό νωρίτερα; :)).


Θα με είχε ξενίσει αν το είχα προσέξει. 




Earion said:


> Παρατήρηση δεύτερη: Η Μωδ Άδαμς είναι αυτή η ηθοποιός (Maude Adams) και όχι βέβαια αυτή (Maud Adams).



Η αναζήτηση του Σκριπ με έκανε να ξεχάσω να σχολιάσω σχετικά, καθώς αυτή η Μοντ-Maude μού ήταν άγνωστη. Όπως και η αφίσα του Μούχα/Μουσά, τα υπέροχα πορτρέτα της και οι δύο μεγάλες σχέσεις της ζωής της.

Adams, a lesbian, had two long-term relationships, with Lillie Florence from the early 1890s until 1901, and with Louise Boynton from 1905 to 1951.


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2016)

_Από την πρώτη ελληνική εφημερίδα, που με τον τίτλο «Εφημερίς» εκδιδόταν στη Βιέννη από τον κύκλο των ομοϊδεατών του Ρήγα Βελεστινλή. Φύλλα Δεκεμβρίου 1792-Ιανουαρίου 1793. Η Γαλλική Επανάσταση στην πιο δραματική —και θεαματική— της φάση, με τη δίκη του βασιλιά Λουδοβίκου ΙΣΤ' να ολοκληρώνεται και την εισβολή των συνασπισμένων μοναρχιών της Ευρώπης εναντίον της επαναστατημένης Γαλλίας να συγκρατείται στα βόρεια σύνορα._


 *1. Ο αγγλικός στόλος αρματώνεται*

ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΑ

*Λόντρα* τη 24 Δεκεμβρίου 1792

Ημέρα και νύκτα δεν ησυχάζουν οι εργάται εις την κατασκευήν των πολεμικών οργάνων και εις την ετοιμασίαν και οπλισμόν των αναγκαίων καραβίων. Και εν ενί λόγω, οι του καιρού μας εξουσιασταί της θαλάσσης, οι Άγγλοι, στέκονται έτοιμοι να πέσουν πάλι εις μίαν θαλάσσιον μάχην με τους Γάλλους. Εις τους μεγάλους Αρσανάδες εδούλευαν και εις αυτάς τας δεσποτικάς εορτάς, το οποίον δεν έγινεν από τους 1763, αφού και έκλεισαν την ειρήνην. Μήτε ο πόλεμος της Αμερικής, μήτε αι νεωστί ετοιμασίαι ημπορούν να συγκριθούν με τας σημερινάς. Ο Γενεράλ Πάρκερ έστησε την μπαντιέραν του εις το καράβι το καλούμενο «Δουξ», το οποίον έχει 98 τόπια, ο δε Λορδ Χοοδ θέλει είναι ο Μέγας Αδμιράλος και θέλει στήσει την μπαντιέραν του εις ένα καράβι οπού έχει 110 τόπια. Όλα τα αρματωμένα καράβια στέκονται έτοιμα διά να κινήσουν κάθε στιγμήν. 
Η Αγγλία έχει νυν τα ακόλουθα καράβια έτοιμα: εις τους λιμένας του Πορτομούθε, Πλυμούθε και Σπιθώ στέκονται 24 μεγάλα και μικρά καράβια, τα οποία έχουν 1380 τόπια, με τα οποία θέλουν ανταμωθεί και άλλα 13, με 766 τόπια, και θέλει κάμει τον στόλον του Λορδ Χοοδ. Άλλα 25 μικρά και μεγάλα, με 1172 τόπια, αρματώνονται εις διαφόρους λιμένας του Θέμσα ποταμού, 30 μικρά και μεγάλα καράβια με 502 τόπια πλέουν εις το Κανάλι και εις την Βόρειον Θάλασσαν, 7 με 186 τόπια εις το Γιμπραλτάρ, και εις το στενόν της Μεσογείου θαλάσσης, 18 με 220 τόπια εις την Νέαν Γην, 6 με 132 τόπια εις την Γιαμάικα, 13 με 274 εις τα Νησία, 5 με 164 τόπια εις τας Ινδίας, και 4 με 140 εις τον δρόμον της Κίνας. Όθεν όλα τα καράβια συμποσούνται 138, και τα τόπια 4900.


* 2. Ο όμορφος αξιωματικός*

*Βιέννα *— 23 Δεκεμβρίου 1792

Έπεσεν ένα σώμα των Κ.Β. στρατευμάτων έξαφνα εις ένα σώμα Φραντσέζων, οπού έκειντο εις ένα χωρίον σιμά εις το Ίλιχ, από τους οποίους έκοψεν έως 70 και άλλους 60 τους επήρεν σκλάβους, ανάμεσα εις τους οποίους ήτον ένας πολλά ωραίος οφφικιάλος πληγωμένος εις δύο μέρη· ερευνώντας τον όμως και ευρίσκοντάς τον να είναι μία κόρη, τον έστειλεν ο Γκενεράλ Κλαίρφαιτ οπίσω.
Από την Γόθαν απέρασαν τη 27η Δεκεμβρίου 24 αμάξια φορτωμένα με άσπρα, τα οποία ήρχοντο από το Μπερλίνι και επήγαιναν προς τον Βασιλέα.
Τα στρατεύματα των Φραντσέζων υπό την εξουσίαν του Μπουρνονβίλ οπού εχαλάσθησαν εις την Τρίηρ ευρίσκονται, κατά τας ειδήσεις των Φραντσέζων, τα περισσότερα εις το Σαρλουί, κειτάμενα εις τα νοσοκομεία, και πάσχουν από μίαν επιδημίαν ήτις αφανίζει πολλούς ανθρώπους, και η οποία προήλθεν από την μεγάλην έλλειψιν των φορεμάτων και τροφών, και από μεγάλους κόπους οπού έπρεπε να κάμουν εις το τραχύ τούτου έδαφος.









*3. Η βασιλική σιαλούπα*

ΒΡΕΤΑΝΙΑ

*Λόντρα *— Ιανουαρίου α΄

Μία σιαλούπα (είδος καραβιού) εγγλέζικη οπού επεριτριγύριζεν εις τα νερά του Μπρεστ, και η οποία κατά τους Φραντσέζους εκατασκόπευε τας εκεί μπαταρίας, την εκτύπησαν οι Φραντσέζοι από τας μπαταρίας τους ώστε οπού έπρεπε να φύγει κακώς έχουσα, και έπλευσεν ορθά διά την Λόντραν, διά να δώσει περί τούτου είδησιν. Αύτη ήτον η βασιλική σιαλούπα, ονόματι Χιλμπετς, οπού έπλεεν εις τα νερά του Μπρεστ χωρίς να είχεν εβγάλει την μπαντιέρα της. Ρίπτοντες όμως οι Φραντσέζοι τα τόπια τους, έστησεν ευθύς την μπαντιέρα της, πλην διά μεγάλην γαλήνην της θαλάσσης εδιώκετο σιμότερα προς τον λιμένα. Τότε έρριψαν πάλιν οι Φραντσέζοι τα τόπια τους σταυροειδώς και η σιαλούπα, λαμβάνουσα κατά τύχην αρμόδιον αέρα, έπλευσεν εκείθεν. Τούτο το συμβεβηκώς φαίνεται εις τους εγγλέζους ως μία ύβρις της μπαντιέρας των. Η Ναυαρχία, ευθύς οπού έλαβεν αυτήν την είδησιν, εδιόρισε να αρματώσουν και άλλα καράβια της λίνιας και φεργάδας με κάθε ταχύτητα οπού ήθελαν ημπορέσει. Ωσαύτως να αυξήσουν και τα στρατεύματα της ξηράς. Ένα τοιούτον φέρσιμον των Φραντσέζων θέλει ταχύνει οπωσδήποτε την μάχην με τους Εγγλέζους.


*4. Αυτοπροαίρετες εισφορές —από κάθε μέρος της Αυστρίας, και από τον Γράτζον*

ΑΟΥΣΤΡΙΑ

Τη 25η Ιανουαρίου 1793

*Βιέννα *— Η αυτοκρατορική του Μεγαλειότης, διά τον πατριωτικόν ζήλον των πιστών της υπηκόων, επρόσταξεν οπού αι σακούλαι και ό,τι άλλο αγγείον εις το οποίον προσφέρνουν οι αληθείς πατριώται τα αυτοπροαίρετα και πλούσιά των δώρα εις υποστήριξιν της Επικρατείας, να βαλθούν μαζί με την επιγραφήν των ονομάτων εις το Κ.Β. Θησαυροφυλάκιον, διά να ευρίσκονται διά αιωνίαν ενθύμησιν.
Ο καρδινάλιος και αρχιεπίσκοπος κόμης Μιγιάτζι έγραψεν προς τον κλήρον της αρχιεπισκοπής του μίαν εγκύκλιον γραφήν, εις την οποίαν τους παρασταίνει τον παρόντα πολέμον ως ένα πόλεμον κατά της αγίας πίστεως των χριστιανών, και τους εμφυσά έναν ου μικρότερον ζήλον από τον των λαϊκών, παρακινώντας τους να αποπληρώσουν το χρέος των ως ποιμένων και ως ποίμνια του αυτού μανδρίου. Όθεν γράφει τον τρόπον κατά τον οποίον έχουν να συνάξουν τα αυτοπροαίρετα δώρα του λαού και τα εδικά των.
Ο Γράτζος, η μητρόπολις της Στηρίας, έστειλε της καισαρικής του Μεγαλειότητος ένα δώρον από 100 χιλ. φιορίνια.


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2016)

Τι ωραία γλώσσα! Και στα μέρη τα δικά μου (Τρίηρ, Σαρλουί)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2016)

Σύμφωνα με τα ιστορικά στοιχεία, οι τρεις μεγάλοι ταρσανάδες της Αγγλίας εκείνη την εποχή ήταν στο Portsmouth, στο Plymouth και στο Woolwich, στον Τάμεση. Αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει ότι Woolwich = Σπιθώ και πώς, κυρίως πώς...

Μια υπόθεση ότι μπορεί να υπήρχε γραφή Woolwitch, άρα Σπιθώ = κάποια θεότητα του μαλλιού;

Άλλη υπόθεση: *σπιθίαι* = σανίδες νεώς. Άρα το ναυπηγείο στον Τάμεση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2016)

Πλήρης αγγλική γεωγραφία εδώ (Μελετίου, Γεωγραφία Παλαιά και Νέα, Βενετία 1728). Χαζέψτε τις εξελληνισμένες ονομασίες των αγγλικών τοπωνυμίων. Δεν μεταδίδω άλλο... :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2016)

Ο Χοοδ (ή μήπως Χόωδ) είναι ο Χουντ; 
Woolwich= έπιασες τοπωνύμιο με πολλές σημασίες
A "-wich town" is a settlement in Anglo-Saxon England characterised by extensive artisanal activity and trade – an "emporium". The name is derived from the Anglo-Saxon suffix -wīc, signifying "a dwelling[1] or fortified[2] place". Such settlements were usually coastal and many have left material traces found during excavation.
As wīċ also means "bay" in Old English [σημ. και σε άλλες βόρειες γλώσσες, πρβλ Ρέκιαβικ κλπ) , wich and wych are also used in names to denote brine springs or wells. By the eleventh century, the use of -wich in placenames had been extended to include areas associated with salt production.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2016)

Ναι, αλλά «Σπιθώ» από πού κι ως πού; Και δεν γκουγκλίζεται και πουθενά αλλού...


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να αφήσουμε για λίγο τη σκέψη ότι πρόκειται για μετάφραση ονόματος, και να κοιτάξουμε αν πρόκειται για το όνομα στα ελληνικά όπως το λέγανε τότε, άλλωστε το Πορτομούθε και το Πλυμούθε δεν είναι μεταφράσεις. Μήπως πάλι κάποιος μπερδέυτηκε με την καλλιγραφία και δεν μετάγραψε σωστά αυτό που έβλεπε;

Σύμφωνα με αυτό: In the 17th and 18th centuries there were six Royal Navy Dockyards in England, at Deptford, Woolwich, Chatham, Sheerness, Portsmouth and Plymouth. [...] There were also a number of naval out-ports in England and overseas yards, including Gibraltar, Halifax and Jamaica.

Το Ντέπφορντ και το Γούλιτς (και το Τσάταμ) βρίσκονται στον Θέμσα ποταμό, οπότε μάλλον δεν εννοεί αυτά. Αναφέρει το Γιμπραλτάρ, το Χάλιφαξ (Νέα Γη) και την Γιαμάικαν. Άρα δεν αφήνει σχεδόν τίποτα έξω. Και το Γούλιτς βρισκόταν ήδη σε παρακμή στα τέλη του 18ου αιώνα. 

Tο Τσάταμ είναι το μόνο που είναι δισύλλαβο, έχει και το th μέσα που μπορεί κανείς να το διαβάσει Θ. Και μπορεί κάποιος να μπέρδεψε το καλλιγραφικό μ και να διάβασε την πόλη σαν Cpathau (άμα είναι να κάνουμε τυχαίες υποθέσεις, γιατί όχι κι αυτή; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Ομολογώ ότι το Chatham είναι πολύ καλύτερη έμπνευση, το -tham είναι σχεδόν εύκολο να το δούμε να διαβάζεται -θώ.


----------



## Earion (Sep 27, 2016)

Το παράρτημά μας στη Μεγάλη Βρετανία πετάει! SBE, νομίζω ότι το ένστικτό σου είναι ακατανίκητο! mg:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Για να διαπιστώσουμε πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να έγινε η παρανάγνωση σε ένα κείμενο γραμμένο με χειρόγραφη γερμανική Kurrent δείτε πόσο εύκολα μπορεί το σύμπλεγμα -ch- (πρώτο κάτω αριστερά, τα άλλα είναι ck, th, sch, sz και st) να διαβαστεί σαν -Sp-. Λίγο να ξεφύγουν, λίγη απροσεξία στην άγνωστη λέξη και βουαλά, η Σπιθώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2016)

Τώρα θα πω κάτι που το ξέρουν λίγοι (και δεν ενδιαφέρει κανέναν). Το λατινικό αλφάβητο μου το έμαθε μια γειτόνισσά μας, φίλη της γιαγιάς μου, όταν ήμουν στην πρώτη δημοτικού. Και με έμαθε να γράφω καλλιγραφικά, σαν τα πιο πάνω, με μια-δυο διαφορές, το D π.χ. δεν έμοιαζε με θ. Αλλά με όλες τις ουρίτσες και τα μπιχλιμπίδια, και το ζητούμενο ήταν να γράφονται όλα χωρίς να σηκώνουμε το μολύβι, σε συνεχόμενη κίνηση και ενωμένα με το επόμενο γράμμα. Οπότε, μέχρι που η ζωή* με ανάγκασε να γράφω πιο καθαρά, έτσι έγραφα και ακόμα έτσι γράφω λιγο-πολύ όταν γράφω, ειδικά τα κεφαλαία. Ακόμα μπερδέυει αρκετούς το r, γιατί το κάνω κάπως σαν π, όσο για το πόσες μύτες έχουν τα m n u, ε αυτό βγαίνει απο τα συμφραζόμενα. Φτιάχνω ένα αραβούργημα με πολλές μύτες κι ό,τι βγει. Κι αν συνεχιστεί το ότι δεν γράφω πια με το χέρι, στο τέλος ούτε εγώ δεν θα τα διαβάζω. 

* Η μετακόμιση στο ΗΒ, που διάβαζαν τα γραμματά μου μόνο οι παπούδες


----------



## Earion (Nov 23, 2016)

*Γυνή αεροναύτης*

Γυνή αεροναύτης

Η κυρία Σέμριους, αεροναύτις εκ Βρέμης, απεπειράθη εσχάτως ανάβασιν δι’ αεροστάτου εις Βέσελ, ήτις ολίγου δειν απέβη αυτῇ ολεθρία. Το αερόστατον αυτής, ο Ποσειδών, ανήλθεν ορμητικώς εν μέσω ραγδαιοτάτης βροχής, αφού δε επί πολύ υπήρξε το παίγνιον αντιθέτων ρευμάτων, ήναψεν επί τέλους, καθ’ ήν στιγμήν προσήγγιζεν εις την γην. Ευτυχώς η γενναία αεροναύτις εν τω δυστυχήματι τούτω ουδέν άλλον απώλεσεν ή μόνον το αερόστατον, όπερ καθ’ ολοκληρίαν κατεστράφη, αύτη δε σώα και ακεραία αφίκετο εις Έλβερφελδ.

_Ερμής_ (εφημερίδα Θεσσαλονίκης) Παρασκευή 13 Ιουλίου 1879, σ. 3.


----------



## SBE (Nov 24, 2016)

Η αεροναύτις πώς είναι στη γενική;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Η αεροναύτις πώς είναι στη γενική;



Της αεροναύτιδος (της νεάνιδος, κλπ.).


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 1, 2017)

ΦΙΦΤΥ-ΤΟΥ

Εδώ στο ΝΕΟΝ ΦΩΣ (14/12/1935) βλέπω αναγράφονται κάποια ονόματα:

http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/main.asp?current=170324


----------



## Earion (May 28, 2017)

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο μας για το εύρημα. Μεταγράφω από τη σελίδα της εφημερίδας για να υπάρχει ως κείμενο. Το άρθρο είναι ανυπόγραφο.


*Η* *ΠΑΛΑΙΑ* *ΑΘΗΝΑ
*
*Ο* *ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ* *ΤΩΝ* *«ΦΙΦΤΥ**-**ΤΟΥ»
*
*ΜΙΑ* *ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ* *ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΗ* *ΔΙΑΙΡΕΣΙΣ*
*ΠΟΥ* *ΕΦΑΙΔΡΥΝΕ* *ΤΗΝ* *ΖΩΗΝ* *ΤΗΣ* *ΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΥΣΗΣ*
ΠΡΟ ΕΙΚΟΣΙ ΕΠΤΑ ΕΤΩΝ
​ 
Οι παλαιότεροι Αθηναίοι θυμούνται βέβαια τους «φίφτυ-του». Τι ήσαν αυτοί; Ήταν σύλλογος ή μια περίεργη κοινωνική διαίρεση; Κι από τα δύο.
Έχουν περάσει από τότε 27 χρόνια. Η αγαπημένη μας παλιά Αθήνα με τους εκατόν πενήντα χιλιάδες κατοίκους ένοιωθε την ανάγκη να δημιουργήσει μία ... «αριστοκρατία». Εκείνα τα χρόνια η ανακατεμένη αθηναϊκή κοινωνία προσπαθούσε να πάρει μια μορφή. Ώς τότε οι ανώτερες τάξεις ήσαν μερικοί πλούσιοι προπάντων που επλούτισαν στο εξωτερικό και μερικές οικογένειες αγωνιστών του Αγώνος του 1821 και παλιών πολιτικών. Μα ανάμεσα σ’ αυτούς μερικοί επήραν απόφαση να ξεχωρίσουν τους εαυτούς των ως «αριστοκρατία». Ήταν τότε και η εποχή κάπως κατάλληλη, γιατί εγινόταν κάποια κοινωνική και εθνική ζύμωσις...
Οι κύκλοι λοιπόν που είχαν μεγάλες περιουσίες, μα ανήκαν και σε παλιές πλούσιες οικογένειες, απεφάσισαν να ενωθούν με κάποιο τρόπο ώστε να αποκλείσουν από τις συναναστροφές τους τους νεόπλουτους και τους νεοφερμένους στην Αθήνα. Κυρίως οι κύκλοι αυτοί ήταν φίλοι του Παλατιού. Απεφάσισαν λοιπόν να σχηματίσουν ένα σύλλογο με ορισμένο αριθμό μελών. Σ’ αυτόν θα έμπαιναν μόνο όσοι μπορούσαν, κατά την αντίληψη των ίδιων, να θεωρηθούν ως «αριστοκρατία». Έτσι επίστευαν πως θα εσχημάτιζαν μία στερεά ντόπια αριστοκρατική τάξη, τελείως ξεχωρισμένη. Απάνω σ’ αυτές τις σκέψεις εσυστήθη, το τέλος του 1907, με τρόπο τελείως μυστικό ο σύλλογος ή ο κύκλος των πενήντα δύο, γιατί είχε 52 μέλη. Μα ο σύλλογος επήρε το αγγλικό όνομα: «Φίφτυ-του» (δηλ. 52).
Αλλά γιατί ο τίτλος ήταν αγγλικός; Απλούστατα: γιατί στο παλάτι του Γεωργίου Α΄ η επικρατούσα διεθνής γλώσσα δεν ήταν η γαλλική, όπως στη διπλωματία, μα η αγγλική. Επειδή ο Γεώργιος ήτο γεννημένος Δανός, η βασίλισσα Όλγα Ρωσίδα, ο διάδοχος Κωνσταντίνος γεννημένος στην Ελλάδα, μα η σύζυγός του Γερμανίδα, γι’ αυτά όλα ο Γεώργιος Α΄ είχε καθιερώσει για όλους, πλάι στην ελληνική και μια ... ουδετέρα γλώσσα. Κι αυτή ήταν η αγγλική. Σιγά σιγά και η ανώτερη τάξις, που είχε σχέσεις με το παλάτι, καθιέρωσε τότε την αγγλική για συνήθη γλώσσα των συναναστροφών της και έδωσε και στο σύλλογό της αγγλικό όνομα. Αργότερα η αθηναϊκή αριστοκρατία καθιέρωση μεταξύ της την γερμανική.
♦
​Τα μέλη λοιπόν του συλλόγου των «Φίφτυ-του» ήσαν 52. Κύριοι και κυρίες. Οι ιδρυταί του συλλόγου άφησαν 6 τιμητικές θέσεις για τους πρίγκιπας Κωνσταντίνον, Γεώργιο, Νικόλαο, Ανδρέα και Χριστόφορο, και για τον Γεώργιο, υιό του Κωνσταντίνου, τον σημερινό βασιλέα. Έτσι έμειναν ακόμα 46 θέσεις για κοινούς θνητούς, άνδρες και κομψές ή σεβαστές κυρίες.
Από τους 46 αυτούς, πολύ λίγοι ζουν ακόμη σήμερα. Μεταξύ αυτών είναι και ο σεβαστός και υπέργηρος σήμερα κ. Αλέξ. Σκουζές, πρώην υπουργός των Εξωτερικών. Οι νεότεροι Αθηναίοι βέβαια δεν τον γνωρίζουν. Μα οι παλαιότεροι θυμούνται την ήρεμη φυσιογνωμία με τις φαβορίτες που εθεάτο στον περίπατο μ’ ένα μόνιππο, γιατί δεν μπόρεσε ποτέ να χωνέψει τα αυτοκίνητα...
Ανάμεσα στους «φίφτυ-του» ήσαν κύριοι και κυρίες της Αυλής, ανώτατοι και ανώτεροι αξιωματικοί, φίλοι των πριγκίπων, πλούσιοι και κοσμικοί τύποι... Οι «φίφτυ-του» ήσαν, σαν να πούμε, το άνθος της τότε αθηναϊκής κοινωνίας, μα κυρίως άνθρωποι με κλειστές αριστοκρατικές αρχές, που δεν ήθελαν να ’ρχονται εις επαφήν με τους... «πγοστίχ»...
Για κάμποσους μήνες ο σύλλογος των «φίφτυ-του» έμεινε τελείως μυστηριώδης και άγνωστος στο μεγάλο κοινόν. Ωστόσο οι κύκλοι που είχαν κάποιες σχέσεις με τις οικογένειες των 52, χωρίς όμως να ’ναι και αυτοί «φίφτυ-του», κατάφεραν να μάθουν στο τέλος πως υπάρχει κάποιος μυστικός σύλλογος. Μερικές ανεξήγητες κινήσεις, επιφυλάξεις, αποφυγαί, επρόδιδαν το πράγμα. Φυσικά οι φίλοι των «φίφτυ-του» που έμειναν απ’ έξω εζήλευαν που δεν ήσαν μέλη του συλλόγου. Μα και δεν μπορούσαν να γίνουν, γιατί ο κύκλος των 52 ήτο κλειστός. Έπρεπε να πεθάνει ένας για να μπει νέον μέλος. Μα και τότε δεν έμπαινε μέλος ξένης οικογενείας. Πάλιν έμπαιναν συγγενείς των πρώτων μυημένων.
Αυτή η ζήλεια και ο φθόνος των αποκλεισμένων έφερε στη δημοσιότητα την ύπαρξη του συλλόγου των «φίφτυ-του». Κάποιος απ’ αυτούς τους ζηλιάρηδες συνήντησε τον τότε συντάκτη και κατόπιν αρχισυντάκτη της «Ακροπόλεως» του Γαβριηλίδη κ. Θεόδωρον Συναδινόν, και του εφανέρωσε την ύπαρξη της οργανώσεως εκείνης και αρκετές λεπτομέρειές της. Και ο κ. Συναδινός, που δεν ήταν ούτε αυτός «φίφτυ-του» ώστε να ’χει υποχρέωση να τηρήσει το μυστικό, τα ’γραψεν όλα στην «Ακρόπολη» κατά τον Φεβρουάριο 1908.
Η ανακάλυψη αυτή έφερε αληθινήν αναστάτωσιν!
Οι «φίφτυ-του» έγιναν έξω φρενών που επροδόθη ο μυστικός κύκλος των. Και ο λαός, προπάντων αι φτωχότεραι τάξεις, αγανάκτησαν που έμαθαν αυτή την απόπειρα δημιουργίας «κλειστής αριστοκρατίας». Έτσι γρήγορα οι «φίφτυ-του» έγιναν αντικείμενον λαϊκής σατύρας.
Ο τίτλος «φίφτυ-του» έγινε της μόδας. Μ’ αυτόν ο λαός εχαρακτήριζε τους κομψευόμενους, που πριν ελέγοντο «ντιστεγκέ» ή «λιμοκοντόροι», κι επείραζε κάθε τύπο που ζητούσε να κάνει τον αριστοκράτη και που έδειχνε περιφρόνηση στον «κοινό λαό»… Έπειτα επλάσθηκαν τύποι της λέξεως πιο ελληνικοί και πιο λαϊκοί. Οι αρσενικοί από τους φίφτυ-του» έγιναν «φιφτυτούδες» και οι θηλυκοί «φιφτυτουίνες». Εννοείται ότι ο λαός δεν ήξερε ποιοι ακριβώς ήτανε οι «φίφτυ-του» και μεταχειρίζονταν αυτές τις λέξεις μόνο σε ειρωνική και κοροϊδευτική σημασία. Έτσι κατάντησαν κοροϊδευτικοί τίτλοι, που εκινούσαν το γέλιο.
Από το 1908 ως το 1910 δεν ανέβη καμιά επιθεώρηση που να μην έβγαζε στη σκηνή τους «φίφτυ-του». Τους έβγαλαν τα «Παναθήναια» του Μπ. Αννίνου και Γ. Τσοκοπούλου, ο «Κινηματογράφος» του Πολυβίου Δημητρακοπούλου, το «Πανόραμα» του κ. Τίμου Μωραϊτίνη και άλλες.
Έπειτα οι «φίφτυ-του» έγινα ανάγνωσμα στις εφημερίδες, μυθιστόρημα σε δεκάλεπτα φυλλάδια, αλλά και θεατρικό έργο ... Οι «φίφτυ-του» είχαν μπει στην ημερησία διάταξη της λαϊκής φιλολογικής ζωής ...♦
​ Στο μεταξύ ο Σύλλογος των «φίφτυ-του» υπήρχε και λειτουργούσε σοβαρότατα, μακριά από τα βέβηλα βλέμματα του «μπα-πεπλ»...
Ο σύλλογος είχε εκλέξει και διοικητικό συμβούλιο και διοικείτο κανονικά με αυστηρή πειθαρχία, αν και ήτο κρυφός και μη ανεγνωρισμένος επίσημα.
Πρόεδρος ήταν η κυρία Καυταντζόγλου, χήρα τότε του περίφημου αρχιτέκτονος που είχε χρηματίσει και διευθυντής του Πολυτεχνείου, και έκτισε ωραία αθηναϊκά μέγαρα. Ήταν μορφωμένη και έξυπνη κυρία, πολύ περήφανη και κάπως ιδιότροπη. Παιδιά της κυρίας προέδρου ήταν ο Ιωάννης Καυταντζόγλου, πολιτευτής και υπουργός για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, και ο πρέσβης Λυσίμαχος Καυταντζόγλου. Εννοείται ότι και οι δύο αυτοί εξέχοντες γιοι της κυρίας προέδρου ήσαν μέλη του συλλόγου των «φίφτυ-του». Σήμερα ούτε η πρόεδρος ούτε οι γιοι της ζουν πια...
Ίσως δε από τα μέλη του συλλόγου σήμερα να μη ζουν περισσότερα από δέκα.
♦
​ Ο Σύλλογος «φίφτυ-του» διηύθυνε τότε όλη την κοσμική κίνηση της Αθήνας. Δηλαδή αυτός έστρεφε το ρεύμα του κόσμου προς την Α ή Β κοσμικήν συγκέντρωσιν. Όριζεν άξαφνα ότι οι «φίφτυ-του» την τάδε ημέραν ή το δείνα βράδυ θα είναι σ’ ορισμένο θέατρο, ή στην Κηφισιά ή στο Νέο Φάληρο ή στο Σκαίτιν-ριγκ της οδού Σταδίου. Και όλοι οι «φίφτυ-του» ευρίσκοντο εκεί. Όταν δε το εμυρίζοντο και οι «σνομπ», τότε πια όλη η κοσμική ζωή της Αθήνας συνεκεντρώνετο στο ίδιο σημείο.
Στις συναναστροφές τους οι 52 εκαλούσαν μονάχα εκείνους που ανήκαν στον κύκλο των «φίφτυ-του» και απέκλειαν τις άλλες φιλικές των οικογένειες... Εδίδοντο χοροί ή τσάγια με μόνους καλεσμένους τους 52. Αυτοί εθεωρούντο ως αυστηρά «αριστοκρατικοί»...
Φαίνεται δε ότι η ζωή του συλλόγου των «φίφτυ-του» εξακολούθησεν ομαλά έως την επανάσταση του Γουδί και ολίγον ακόμη αργότερα. Έπειτα η αναστάτωσις των πάντων τον διέλυσε κι αυτόν...
Αλλά και τότε και λίγο αργότερα ο χαρακτηρισμός «φίφτυ-του» εκυκλοφορούσεν ως γνήσιο λαϊκό νόμισμα από στόμα σε στόμα. Τον άκουγε κανείς από μορτάκια, από λούστρους, από εργατικούς ανθρώπους του λαού.
Ένα βράδυ δυο φίλοι, παλιοί Πλακιώτες, περνούσαν μπροστά από μια ταβέρνα.
— Πάμε να πιούμε ένα κρασάκι; επρότεινεν ό ένας.
— Άσε, καημένε, τώρα... έκαμεν ο άλλος.
— Τι; Δεν θα πιούμε; Με προσβάλεις! Ή μην είσαι κι εσύ απ’ αυτούς του «φίφτυ-του» και δεν καταδέχεσαι να μπεις σε ταβέρνα!
Καθώς βλέπετε, ο όρος «φίφτυ-του» είχεν αντικαταστήσει τη λέξη «αριστοκράτης».
Πρέπει όμως να παρατηρήσουμε και κάτι άλλο: Τότε οι «φίφτυ-του» δεν επήγαιναν ποτέ σε ταβέρνα κι εθεωρούσαν τη ρετσίνα πρόστυχο ποτό. Έπιναν κυρίως τσάι, γιατί το πίνουν και οι Λονδρέζοι. Πώς άλλαξαν σήμερα τα πράγματα! Ποιος μπορεί να θεωρηθεί σήμερα «αριστοκράτης» αν δεν πάει στις λεγόμενες «ταβέρνες». Εννοείται ότι καμιά σχέση δεν έχουν οι σημερινές κατ’ όνομα «ταβέρνες» με τις γνήσιες ταβέρνες εκείνου του καιρού.♦
​ Μια μέρα ο αθηναϊκός λαός εβάφτισε «φίφτυ-του» και... μερικές υπηρέτριες.
Ήταν κατά το τέλος του 1908. Εγίνετο η κηδεία του Κουντουριώτη και ο κόσμος κάθε τάξεως παρευρέθη σ’ αυτή, που έγινε στην Μητρόπολη. Ο κόσμος εγέμισε τα γύρω της εκκλησίας και οι επίσημοι ήσαν άφθονοι.
Ξαφνικά, ανάμεσα στους επισήμους και μη, επροχώρησαν προς την πόρτα της Μητροπόλεως τρεις τέσσαρες κυρίες με τεράστια καπέλα, σύμφωνα με την τότε μόδα, και ντυμένες από την κορυφή ώς τα πόδια στα μαύρα, αλλά με πολλήν κομψότητα και κατά την μόδα.
— Αυτές, είπε τότε κάποιος, είναι χωρίς άλλο «φίφτυ-του». Όχι απομίμηση. Γνήσιες «φιφτυτουίνες»...
Μα, ενώ όλοι εκοίταζαν με περιέργεια τα αξιοθέατα εκείνα όντα, ένας είπε:
— Αυτές τις ξέρω πολύ καλά.
— Ε, ποιες είναι; έκαμαν όλοι γύρω.
— Αυτές; Αυτές είναι δούλες του Παλατιού.
— Ώστε υπάρχουν και δούλες «φίφτυ-του»;


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2017)

...
"10 November 1911: Zoologist George Levick records lurid penguin behavior in the Greek alphabet to protect readers from the graphic content."










Λυσάρι:


Spoiler



"This afternoon I saw a most extraordinary site [sic]. A Penguin was actually engaged in sodomy upon the body of a dead white throated bird of its own species. The act occurred a full minute, the position taken up by the cock differing in no respect from that of ordinary copulation, and the whole act was gone through down to the final depression of the cloaca."


Πηγή:
"Dr. George Murray Levick (1876–1956): unpublished notes on the sexual habits of the Adélie penguin"
Douglas G.D. Russell, Bird Group, Department of Zoology, Natural History Museum
William J.L. Sladen, Johns Hopkins Medical Institutions 
David G. Ainley, H.T. Harvey & Associates

Μέσω: https://twitter.com/jakenabel/status/875746350838763520


Θεμ χορνι βυγγερς.  Σιλλι ολδ σοδς, νεχροφιλιαχς, τοο.


----------



## Earion (Jun 18, 2017)

Ζυστ α σμαλλ κορρέκτιον βυ δε φόρυμ’ς πέδαντ: ινστεαδ «οφ ιτς ους σπεσιες», ρεαδ «οφ ιτς ονε σπεσιες».

Ἑλλ δονε Δαεμαν!!! :clap::lol:


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2017)

Earion said:


> Ζυστ α σμαλλ κορρέκτιον βυ δε φόρυμ’ς πέδαντ...
> ...



Παρόραμα:

Στο χειρόγραφο: ονε > ουν (own)

Στην καταγραφή του χειρόγραφου: εχτραορδιαρι > εχτραορδιναρι, υιατε > υιτε (white)

Στο αγγλικό: "This afternoon I saw a most extraordinary site" > This afternoon I saw a most extraordinary sight. In this site.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2017)

...
*windfucker *(_plural_ windfuckers)


(_archaic_) The common kestrel (_Falco tinnunculus_).  
(_archaic, derogatory, vulgar_) _A term of abuse._ 
Etymology
If the term is a compound of _wind +‎ fucker,_ it preserves an old sense of _fuck _(“to beat, to strike”) which is also found in cognates (for example, Bohuslän Swedish _fokka _(“to fuck; to thrust, to push”)) but was otherwise lost from English, and it can be compared to the regional synonym _fuckwind__._ However, the synonym _windsucker _is almost as old, and was rendered in older texts as _windſucker _using a long s, so some scholars think_ windfucker _is a misreading of_ windſucker; _others think _windſucker _is a bowdlerization of windfucker. Compare the later term _windhover _and the Orkney term _windcuffer.

_


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2017)

*Ο Κίτσος ο λεβέντης ... και άλλες αγγελίες*

Στις ωραίες εκπλήξεις της πρόσφατης βιβλιοπαραγωγής ανήκει σίγουρα _Ο Κίτσος ο λεβέντης και άλλες αγγελίες_, ένα συναρπαστικό εράνισμα μικρών αγγελιών από τις εφημερίδες της περιόδου 1833-1940, που μάζεψαν ο Θανάσης Γιοχάλας και η Ζωή Βαΐου (Εκδόσεις Εστία). Διαλέγω μερικά που μου κέντρισαν περισσότερο το ενδιαφέρον, αν και όλα —εννοείται— είναι μοναδικά σε αξία ως μαρτυρίες της καθημερινής ζωής τον παλιό καιρό.







Ότι ο Εμμανουήλ Ροΐδης διετέλεσε διευθυντής της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης είναι παγκοίνως γνωστό. Ότι συνέτασσε τις ανακοινώσεις της βιβλιοθήκης με το ίδιο αμίμητο ύφος της πρόζας του ομολογώ ότι δεν το περίμενα.

(135)
Η ΕΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗΣ
γνωστοποιεί εις τους φοιτώντας εν αυτή ότι, αποφάσει υπουργική, κλείει από σήμερον επί μήνας τρεις, όπως χωρισθώσιν οι άρρενες συγγραφείς από των θηλέων, προς αποφυγήν σκανδάλων και πειρασμών, ταξινομισθώσι δε συνάμα και τα μέχρι τούδε γεννηθέντα έκθετα τομίδια ή βιβλιάρια και φυλλάδια.
Ο έφορος
Εμμανουήλ Ροΐδης
_Αριστοφάνης_
ΕΤΟΣ Η΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 51
27 Ιουνίου 1880


Ετυμολογία και διαφήμιση, ποιος είπε ότι δεν πάνε μαζί;

(81)
Εάν ερωτηθήτε ποτέ πόθεν παράγεται η λέξις _αλλάς_, απαντήσατε «εκ του λατινικού allium = σκόρδον», διότι και τούτο συντελεί εις το να αρτυθώσι τα λουκάνικα· αλλ’ αν αναρωτηθήτε πού ευρίσκονται τα καλλίτερα, απαντήσατε ότι πωλούνται εις το Διεθνές Αλλαντοπωλείον του κ. Αντωνίου Σκορδούλη, ούτινος το μεν όνομα αποδεικνύει την υπό των γραμματικών αμφισβητουμένην παραγωγήν, το δε κατάστημα εύρηται επί της Ανατολικής πλευράς της Νέας Αγοράς.
_Εβδομάς_
ΕΤΟΣ Δ΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 40
31 Οκτωβρίου 1887


Το επόμενο είναι αφιερωμένο στον Ζάζουλα, αφενός γιατί μιλάει για ένα σκυλάκι, αφετέρου γιατί προσθέτει άλλο ένα χρώμα (ή μία απόχρωση) στα επίθετα εις —ί, που ξέρω ότι τα συλλέγει:

(222)
Κύων κυνηγετικός χρώματος υποκιτρίνου (ρεβιθί), έχων τους πόδας, την άκραν της ουράς, το μέτωπον και το στήθος λευκόν, απωλέσθη· ο ευρών αυτόν παρακαλείται να τον φέρη προς τον κ. Χρηστομάνον εις την Εθνικήν Τράπεζαν και θέλει αμειφθή γενναίως.
_Εφημερίς_
ΕΤΟΣ Ι΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 354
Τρίτη, 20 Δεκεμβρίου 1883


Φυσικά δεν θα άφηνα την ευκαιρία να αποθησαυρίσω τη *Βάθη* ως τοπωνύμιο (μαρτυρία του 1898):

(230)
Απωλέσθησαν 50 δραχμαί από την Βάθην μέχρι της Πλατείας της Ομονοίας και από την Βουλήν μέχρι της οδού Μουσών. Ο ευρών αυτάς παρακαλείται, ως ανηκούσας εις εισπράκτορα δυστυχή, να παρουσιάση αυτάς εις το Γραφείον μας και αμειφθήσεται.
Πρωία
ΕΤΟΣ ΙΗ΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 1208
Πέμπτη 9 Απριλίου 1898


Το επόμενο έχει ενδιαφέρον για την ιστορία της πόλης της Αθήνας. Η «θέσις Πευκάκια, παρά την Γαλλικήν Σχολήν» δεν μπορεί να είναι άλλο από το αλσύλλιο του Αγίου Νικολάου στα (ακόμη λεγόμενα) Πευκάκια, μεταξύ του περιφερειακού του Λυκαβηττού και της οδού Ασκληπιού. Μόνο που η πληροφορία που έχω διαβάσει (μάλλον στον Μπίρη, αλλά δεν είμαι βέβαιος) είναι ότι το παρκάκι το δημιούργησε η βασίλισσα Όλγα και τα πευκάκια τα φύτεψαν Τούρκοι αιχμάλωτοι από τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους, επομένως μετά το 1912. Εδώ τώρα έχουμε άμεση μαρτυρία ότι πευκάκια υπήρχαν ήδη τριάντα χρόνια πριν, από το 1882.

(61)
ΩΔΙΚΟΝ ΚΑΦΦΕΝΕΙΟΝ
Κείμενον εις θέσιν Πευκάκια
παρά την Γαλλικήν Σχολήν.
Μουσική μετ’ ασμάτων θέλει παιανίζει καθ’ εκάστην από σήμερον, συγκειμένη εξ Ιταλών, Ιταλίδων, ως και μιας σπουδαίας Αλεξανδριανής. Το Καφφενείον τούτο θέλει παρέχει διάφορα γλυκίσματα και διάφορα ποτά, ζύθον ελληνικήν, της Βιέννης, και κρύα φαγητά.
Θέα μαγευτική, προθυμία, περιποίησις και καθαριότης αρίστη. Τρέξατε!
Ο διευθύνων
Ιωάν. Λ. Καμπανάκης
Παλιγγενεσία
ΕΤΟΣ ΚΙ΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 5412
Τρίτη 13 Ιουλίου 1882


Έχω κι άλλη φορά επισημάνει περιπτώσεις Οθωμανίδων που ξεκινούν νέα ζωή στην ελληνική επικράτεια. Ιδού κι άλλη μαρτυρία πολύ παλιά, και μαζί το τοπωνύμιο «Αμπελόκηποι» με περιβόλια και νερά.

(443)
Η νεοφώτιστος χήρα Μαριγώ του μακαρίτου Οθωμανού Νούα εστέφθη τον Χρήστον Σταμέλλον Αθηναίον κατά την 17ην Ιανουαρίου τ.ε. και από το ιδιόκτητόν της περιβόλιον, το οποίον έχει εις τους Αμπελοκήπους έδωσε προς αυτόν το ήμισυ διά προγαμιαίαν δωρεάν με το ανέκαθεν ύδωρ. Ειδοποιείται λοιπόν το κοινόν ότι οποιαδήποτε πράξις ήθελε γενή εις αυτό το κτήμα θεωρείται άκυρος ως μη ούσα.
_Η Φήμη_
ΕΤΟΣ Α΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 12-13
Πέμπτη 29 Απριλίου 1837


Ο Δημήτριος Ποστολάκας, επιχειρηματίας και λόγιος (διόλου ασυνήθιστος συνδυασμός στις αρχές του 19ου αιώνα), ήταν πατέρας του Αχιλλέα Ποστολάκα, νομισματολόγου και επιγραφολόγου, εμβληματικής μορφής της ελληνικής αρχαιολογίας στα πρώτα της βήματα.

(444)
Ο Κύριος Δημήτριος Ποστολάκας προσφέρει εκατόν στρέμματα βασιλικά, γαίας καλλιεργησίμους εις έν μονοκόματον χωράφιον εις τα πέριξ των Αθηνών εις όντινα συμφωνήσει να τω φέρη εις αντάλλαγμα τρεις τόμους Ελλήνων συγγραφέων τυπωθέντας εις τον δέκατον πέμπτον αιώνα, σώματα εντελή και εις αρίστην εσωτερικήν και εξωτερικήν κατάστασιν, ως είναι εκείνα της ιδίας εποχής όσα ευρίσκονται εις την παρ’ αυτού προς την Ελληνικήν Κυβέρνησιν παραχωρηθείσαν Ελληνικήν Βιβλιοθήκην […]
_Ελληνικός Παρατηρητής_
ΑΡΙΘ. 24
Πέμπτη 18 Ιουνίου 1842


Και τέλος κάτι ελάχιστο, αλλά αποκαλυπτικό για τα ήθη της εποχής:

(445)
Ο Κ. Αλεξανδρής Μελιγγός, πενθερός του υποφαινομένου, ενώ κατά το ανά χείρας μου προικοσύμφωνον μοι υπεσχέθη μετά της συζύγου του και πενθεράς μου ως προίκα ολόκληρον το εις Βορδόνια της Λακεδαίμονος κείμενον υποστατικόν των, ότε συνέστη ο μεταξύ εμού και της θυγατρός των και συζύγου μου ήδη Νικολέτας νόμιμος γάμος, ήδη πληροφορούμαι ότι διαπραγματεύεται να πωλήση εξ αυτού του υποστατικού μερικούς αγρούς, ελαιόδενδρα, μωρεόδενδρα και άλλα οικόπεδα, ως δήθεν ανήκοντα εις την κυριότητά του.
Όθεν, προλαμβάνων την τοιαύτην απάτην του πενθερού μου, ειδοποιώ διά της δημοσιότητος άπαντας τους θέλοντας να αγοράσωσι εκ του τοιούτου υποστατικού ότι τούτο ολόκληρον, ως σύγκειται, είναι προικώον μου και επομένως αναπαλλοτρίωτον παρά παντός οποιουδήποτε, πολύ δε ολιγώτερον παρά του πενθερού μου, μη έχοντος επ’ αυτού πλέον κανέν δικαίωμα ιδιοκτησίας.
Εν Άργει την 24 Ιανουαρίου 1845
Ιωάννης Πάγκαλος
_Η Ελπίς_
ΕΤΟΣ Γ΄, ΑΡΙΘ. 207-208
Κυριακή 4 Φεβρουαρίου 1845


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2017)

H ζύθος, βλέπω ότι πωλείται, κουχί ο ζύθος.


----------



## Earion (Feb 21, 2019)

*Γκόμινα μελαγχολική και με γαρύφαλον*

*Ιστορικές αλήθειες σε πεταμένα χαρτιά*
 _
Καθημερινές αφηγήσεις στρατιωτών και πολιτών τα χρόνια της Μικρασιατικής Εκστρατείας και της Καταστροφής_

από τον Λάκη Δόλγερα
_
The Book_’_s Journal_ 92 (Νοέμβριος 2018), σ. 56-57.

*3.*
Κάρτα που εικονίζει μια γυναίκα ημίγυμνη με τον τίτλο Jeune Negresse, Giovane Negra. 
Πάνω της γράφει: Να σου θύμωσα κι εγώ Λαμπάκι μου.


Αγαπητέ Λάμπη, χαίρε,

έλαβον την κάρτα σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Και εγώ σας έστειλα διά το νέον έτος εις τον λόχον σας.
Μου γράφεις ότι έχεις άδεια αλλά πότε λήγει δεν μου έγραψες,
εγώ ίσως τον Φεβρουάριον εις τας 20, ως λέγουν, θα είμαι Αθήνας,
θα έλθομε με τον Αβέρωφ.

Την *κόμινα* που μου έστειλες ήτον μελαγχολική
και δι’ αυτό σας στέλνω και εγώ μίαν μελαγχολικήν και με γαρύφαλον. 
Βρε τι καθόσαστε και σκεπτόσασθε με τον ιδιοκτήτην του Βασιλικού και μου γράφετε.

Έτερον ουδέν.
Σας χαιρετώ.
Ο φίλος σας Π. Τσάκος.
Χαιρετισμούς και εις τον συμμετέχοντα Γεώργιον και την μητέραν αυτού.

Διά την κάρταν:
Πιπίλισ’την στο βυζάκι
και πάρε ποτάσα
και πλύσου λιγάκι

Κων/πολις
7η/1ου/*1921*













Θυμίζω:


Earion said:


> Παλιότερη, και εμφατικά λαϊκότερη, μορφή: *γκόμινα*.
> Το συζητούν και εδώ (βλ. # 88, 127-139, 141, 144, 147, 149, 165, 169).



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
«εις τον συμμετέχοντα» : που συμμετέχει στη Μικρασιατική Εκστρατεία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2019)

Στάινμπεκ, Μέριλιν, Steinbeck, Marilyn Monroe
http://blog.everlasting-star.net/tag/john-steinbeck/
https://goo.gl/WZYngW


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2019)

Earion said:


> [...]
> (135)
> Η ΕΦΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗΣ
> γνωστοποιεί εις τους φοιτώντας εν αυτή ότι, αποφάσει υπουργική, κλείει από σήμερον επί μήνας τρεις, όπως χωρισθώσιν οι άρρενες συγγραφείς από των θηλέων, προς αποφυγήν σκανδάλων και πειρασμών, *ταξινομισθώσι δε συνάμα και τα μέχρι τούδε γεννηθέντα έκθετα τομίδια ή βιβλιάρια και φυλλάδια.*
> ...



Trolling level: expert


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2020)

...
Αυτό ξέφυγε από το καλάθι των αχρήστων, αλλά έπεσε στα βαθιά:

The Latrine Fall of 1184 was a disaster in Germany where a large group of noblemen gathered in a room above a latrine pit to discuss the distribution of power in the Holy Roman Empire. The floor caved in, causing up to a hundred of them to fall in and drown in liquid excrement.
https://tinyurl.com/y5l7r9lm


A feud between Louis III, Landgrave of Thuringia and Archbishop Conrad of Mainz which had existed since the defeat of Henry the Lion intensified to the point that King Henry VI was forced to intervene while he was traveling through the region during a military campaign against Poland. Henry decided to call a diet in Erfurt where he was staying to mediate the situation between the two and invited a number of other figures to the negotiations.[SUP][2]
[/SUP]Nobles across the Holy Roman Empire were invited to the meeting, and many arrived on 25 July to attend.[SUP][3][/SUP]Just as the assembly began, the wooden floor of the provost of St. Mary, on which the nobles were sitting, broke under the stress, and people fell down through the first floor into the latrine in the cellar. About 60 people died[SUP][4][/SUP], including Count Frederick of Abinberc, Count Henry of Thuringia, Count Gozmar (de) of Hesse, Count Frederick of Kirchberg, and Burchard of Wartburg.[SUP][5][/SUP]King Henry was said to have survived only because he sat in an alcove with a stone floor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfurt_latrine_disaster
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erfurter_Latrinensturz

μουσική υπόκρουση: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyEWkX3FNlY


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2020)

Είχα ακουστά το Πρόγραμμα της Ερφούρτης, θα πρέπει να βρούμε τώρα και μια καλή απόδοση για την Πτώση στον Αφεδρώνα της Ερφούρτης.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2020)

...
“I’m not a genius,” insists Martine Kempf. “Sometimes it’s just easier for me to learn things than for other people.” At 27, the girl wonder from France plays classical piano, violin and bassoon, flies a plane and speaks three languages fluently. She’s also figured out how to talk to machines—by inventing a breakthrough voice recognition microcomputer dubbed *Katalavox*. With the device, surgeons can guide the precise movements of surgical microscopes using simple spoken commands, while quadriplegics can maneuver their motorized wheelchairs by talking to them.

Weighing only five pounds, Kempf’s amazing black computer control box is only 9½” by 4″. To program it, the user turns on the system, then repeats a command, such as “right,” “left,” “zoom in” or “zoom out,” three times. The computer stores the voice in its erasable-programmable memory, which saves information even after the system is turned off. *Martine coined the name from katal, which means “to understand” in modern Greek, and vox, Latin for “voice.”*

People.com, May 26, 1986 https://people.com/archive/thanks-t...e-talk-machines-listen-and-obey-vol-25-no-21/

Martine Kempf, 1998 (https://www.gettyimages.com.mx/deta...under-of-the-fotografía-de-noticias/162567401)











Απόκομμα εφημερίδας*, Νοέμβριος 1985:




* Δεν ξέρω ποιας· ρωτήστε τον ευρετή (https://www.facebook.com/groups/157778681507045/permalink/657868794831362/)


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2020)

*ζαγαλιές*






Το μόνο που θυμάμαι ότι ήταν στρατός εδώ πέρα, φυλάκια και τέτοια. Ε, εμείς πιτσιρίκια γυρνούσαμε γύρω από τους στρατιώτες εκεί και μας δίναν καμιά κουραμάνα για να φάμε κι εμείς, γιατί δεν υπήρχε. 
Και παράλληλα φτιάχναμε τις *ζαγαλιές * μας, δηλαδή παίρναμε καμιά σφαίρα εκεί και κάναμ’ κατ’ ψευτοντούφεκα, κι απορώ πώς γλιτώσαμε απ’ τα ατυχήματα, γιατί παίρναμε τις σφαίρες (να φανταστείς) και τις βάζαμε μέσα στο φούρνο όπου μαγείρευε η μάνα μας, για να τις σκάσουμε με τη φωτιά. Τέλος πάντων, μας φύλαξε ο Θεός, περάσαν…

Αφήγηση Στέργιου Τσαλούχου (1940- ), κτηματία από τη Ζαγορά Πηλίου. Από το άλμπουμ _Κώστας Ρούσσης, ανωνύμων ταυτότητες: ένας φωτογράφος από τη Ζαγορά του Πηλίου_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Καλειδοσκόπιο και Δήμος Ζαγοράς, 2008.


----------



## Earion (Oct 21, 2020)

*Αβησσυνιακόν θούριον*

Από το λήμμα *Αβησσυνία *της _Μεγάλης Ελληνικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας_, τόμ. 1, σ. 78.*

ΑΒΗΣΣΥΝΙΑ
*
Έλλην*, *υπηρετήσας ηρωικώς ως στρατιώτης εις τον αβησσυνιακόν στρατόν και προαχθείς επ’ ανδραγαθεία εις τον βαθμόν του φρουράρχου (Μπαραμπαρά), γνωστός υπό το όνομα Μπαραμπαρά-Γεώργης, κατώρθωσε να εκλαϊκεύση εις ευρυτάτην κλίμακα μεταξύ των Αβησσυνών την ελληνικήν ιστορίαν με τας μάχας του Μαραθώνος, των Θερμοπυλών, της Σαλαμίνος, τους θριάμβους του Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου και τα ανδραγαθήματα των γιγαντομάχων του ’21. Ο Μπαραμπαρά-Γεώργης εγνώρισε κατά βάθος την αβησσυνιακήν γλώσσαν, συζευχθείς δε πολλάς Αβησσυνάς συζυγούς απέκτησε δεκάδας τέκνων τα οποία εβάπτισε με ελληνικά ονόματα.

Υπάρχουν και αρκετά αβησσυνιακά πατριωτικά ποιήματα τα οποία ψάλλονται από τους ραψωδούς εις τα συμπόσια ή από τους Αβησσυνούς Τυρταίους εις τας εκστρατείας.
Η παρούσα λαογραφική μονογραφία θα ήτο ατελής εάν δεν παρετίθεντο και δύο μεταφράσεις αβησσυνιακών ποιημάτων εκ των μάλλον χαρακτηριστικών της αβησσυνιακής ζωής.

*Ο λεοντομάχος
*
_Σαν κυνηγώ ελέφαντες και τρομερά λιοντάρια_
_στα δάση μέσα τα πυκνά, που μοιάζουν στοιχειωμένα,_
_με τ’ όνομά σου, αγάπη μου πετάω τα κοντάρια_
_και όλα εμπρός μου πέφτουνε νεκρά, κουβαριασμένα!_

_Ύστερα παίρνω με χαρά τη λύρα μου κι αρχίζω_
_στα ξαπλωτά σιμά θεριά να τραγουδώ για σένα,_
_πώς τίποτα στη δύναμη εμπρός σου δεν αξίζω,_
_γιατί αν εγώ νικώ θεριά, και συ νικάς… εμένα!_


*Αβησσυνιακόν θούριον
*
_Εμπρός, των Αιθιόπων περήφανα παιδιά,_
_Εμπρός_, _για τον καλό μας πατέρα_–_Βασιλιά!_
_Ορμάτε, μη λυπήστε _
_το αίμα σας να χύστε_

_Ο Βασιλιάς μας τρέχει εμπρός_
_στ’ άλογο απάνω τρομερός._
_Ο Αη Γιώργης δίπλα του με το κοντάρι στέκει _
_και κυβερνά τα βόλια του, που μοιάζουνε μελίσσι·_
_Ο__χτρό του δε θ’ αφίση!_
_Κοιτάτε, από τα μάτια του που βγαίνει αστροπελέκι..._

_Εμπρός, στης Δόξας το χορό, το κάθε παλληκάρι,_
_καθείς με το τουφέκι του, το ξίφος, το κοντάρι,_
_τη λιονταρίσια χλαίνη,_
_τη μυριοστολισμένη,_
_αψήφιστα σαν λέοντες, αλύγιστοι σαν βράχοι, _
_τη λεβεντιά σας δείξετε, Αιθίοπες στη μάχη!_

ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΙΟΥ
















 Abyssinian warriors (1848-1868)


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2020)

Έχω καταλάβει ότι η εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Παύλου Δρανδάκη και του Πυρσού, με τους έξι τόμους για το γράμμα Α, ξεκίνησε με πολύ φλύαρες προδιαγραφές, με αποτέλεσμα οι πρώτοι τόμοι να είναι απολαυστικότατα αναγνώσματα γενικού ενδιαφέροντος. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για πολλά μεγάλα εκδοτικά έργα, εγκυκλοπαίδειες και λεξικά.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2020)

*Λ.Σ.Δ.*

*ΓΕΝΕΥΗ*, Αύγουστος. — Ειδικοί επί του ελέγχου των φαρμάκων από δέκα χώρας απεφάσισαν ομοφώνως την περασμένην Τρίτην [9 Αυγούστου 1966] να συντάξουν ψήφισμα που θα καταδικάζη με τας αυστηροτέρας εκφράσεις την μη ιατρικήν χρήσην της διαιθυλαμίδης του λυσεργικού οξέος (Λ.Σ.Δ.), του φαρμάκου που δημιουργεί παραισθήσεις. Οι ειδικοί θα ζητήσουν από τας κυβερνήσεις των χωρών των να λάβουν επείγοντα μέτρα προς αποφυγήν της ακαταλλήλου εφαρμογής του φαρμάκου.

_Καθημερινή _12 Αυγούστου 1966, σε αναπαραγωγή στο φύλλο της ίδιας εφημερίδας της 12ης Αυγούστου 1996.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2020)

Ώστε από εκεί ξεκινάει το κακό, με τους φαρμακοποιούς που λένε -_αμίδη _(κυκλοφωσφαμίδη, μετοκλοπραμίδη...) και τους χημικούς που λένε -_αμίδιο _(γιατί _διαιθυλαμίδιο _βεβαίως βεβαίως)


----------



## Earion (Sep 23, 2021)

*Ψυχοπαθείς δεν θα υπάρχουν στο μέλλον*​*Η ΒΙΟΧΗΜΕΙΑ
του
ΠΝΕΥΜΑΤΟΣ*​
_Το ημέρωμα ενός άγριου ψαριού ανοίγει νέους δρόμους_

Τεράστιες ικανότητες επιδεικνύει η φαρμακολογία στις διενεργούμενες έρευνες που αφορούν τα μυστικά των «ψυχοτροπικών» φαρμάκων. Αυτή η εκπληκτική ομάδα χημικών παρασκευασμάτων, που στον σημερινό καιρό συχνά μπορεί κανείς να δη στις προθήκες των φαρμακείων, καθώς και στα ράφια των πειραματικών εργαστηρίων, είναι μια μπερδεμένη συλλογή από ουσίες που έχουν την κοινή ιδιότητα να μπορούν να επηρεάζουν το μυαλό.

Ανάμεσα σ’ αυτές υπάρχουν κάμποσες, καθώς η αμφεταμίνη και τα παράγωγά της, σε μορφή μικρών δισκίων, όπως τα λεγόμενα «καταπραϋντικά», χλωροπρομαζίνη και ρεζερπίνη, που καταπραΰνουν το κουρασμένο μυαλό, χωρίς να προκαλούν νύστα. Η σεροτονίνη, η συμπαθητενίνη και η αδρεναλίνη, ανήκουν κι αυτά στην ίδια κατηγορία, αφού όπως πιστεύουν οι ειδικοί επηρεάζουν κατά κάποιον τρόπο την λειτουργία της σκέψεως.

Σ’ αυτά επίσης περιλαμβάνονται τα λεγόμενα «ψευδαισθησιογόνα», καθώς το λυσεργικόν οξύ διεθυλαμίνη (LSD-25) , αδρενοχρώμ, χαρμίνη και ιβογαΐνη, που όταν τα πάρη ο άνθρωπος, του προξενούν ψευδαισθήσεις και άλλες διαταραχές του εγκεφάλου, καθώς εκείνες που εκδηλώνονται στη σχιζοφρένεια. Από αυτήν την άποψι μοιάζουν με το παράγωγο του Μεξικάνικου κάκτου μεσκαλίνη . Ένα άλλο φάρμακο, το Αξασυκλονόλ, μπορεί να αλλάξη τα αποτελέσματα της επιδράσεως του LSD και της μεσκαλίνης, όταν δίνεται την ώρα που πρέπει.

Οι αμφεταμίνες χρησιμοποιούνται από τους ψυχιάτρους για να αντιδράσουν σε βαρείες καταθλίψεις καθώς και για να επιφέρουν χαλάρωσι της εντάσεως σε αρρώστους που υποβάλλονται σε ψυχανάλυσι.

Και η χλωροπρομαζίνη και η ρεζερπίνη χρησιμοποιούνται επιτυχώς σε ευρεία κλίμακα για να καταπραΰνουν τους ταραγμένους ψυχοπαθείς. Μερικά από τα καινούργια καταπραϋντικά, καθώς η βενακτυζίνη και η μεπροβαμάτη, χορηγούνται μάλλον σε άτομα που πάσχουν από νευρικό άγχος. Άλλα, μολονότι πολλά από τα νέα «φάρμακα του πνεύματος» χορηγούνται τώρα σε ευρεία κλίμακα για θεραπευτική χρήσι, ελάχιστα πράγματα γνωρίζουμε για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο ενεργούν στον εγκέφαλο, ή οπουδήποτε αλλού. Αυτό ισχύει και για τα ψευδαισθησιογόνα.

Στην προσπάθεια της εκτιμήσεως των ψυχοτροπικών φαρμάκων ο φαρμακολόγος αντιμετωπίζει μερικά νέα ενδιαφέροντα προβλήματα. Όταν κατ’ αρχάς ξεκινά για να εξακρίβωση το πού, το πότε, και το γιατί και πώς ενεργούν αυτές οι ουσίες, βρίσκεται μέσα σ’ ένα καινούργιο πεδίον —στο βασίλειο του πνεύματος— και δεν μπορεί πλέον να επαφίεται στις δοκιμασμένες και αποδεδειγμένες μεθόδους επάνω σε πειραματόζωα με τις οποίες έχει ως τώρα βρει τα αντιβιοτικά, αναισθητικά και αναλγητικά.

Νέα ζωικά κριτήρια έπρεπε να βρεθούν, και νέα πειράματα να καθιερωθούν στα οποία οι αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά τού πειραματόζωου θα έδειχναν την πνευματική του κατάστασι. Στα μεταγενέστερα στάδια των ερευνών μεγαλύτερες προφυλάξεις έπρεπε να ληφθούν προκειμένου να εφαρμοσθούν, στον άνθρωπο πλέον, τα συμπεράσματα που είχαν προκύψει από τα πειράματα σε ζώα. Έως τώρα οι έρευνες σε πειραματόζωα οδηγούσαν τον ερευνητή πέρα-δώθε, σε μερικά εξωτικά μονοπάτια ζωολογικών κήπων, έτσι που δεν εκπλήσσει καθόλου το γεγονός ότι διάλεξε το ψάρι του Σιάμ για να δοκιμάση σ’ αυτό τ’ αποτελέσματα του LSD.

Το νεαρό αρσενικό του ψαριού αυτού που είναι γνωστό με το όνομα Betta Splendens, είναι ένα ευκίνητο και πολεμοχαρές πλάσμα. Άλλα όταν στο νερό όπου μέσα του κινείται προστεθούν απειροελάχιστες ποσότητες LSD, τότε αμέσως πέφτει σε κατάστασι καταληψίας και κινείται ειρηνικά και ονειροπόλα, σταματώντας μόνο για να πάρη στάσεις εξεζητημένες και να κάνη κινήσεις τόσο αλλόκοτες, σαν να ήταν βαρέλι περιστρεφόμενο. Γίνεται, καθώς το χαρακτήρισε ένας φαρμακολόγος, η καρικατούρα του κανονικού ψαριού.

Εντελώς διαφορετική είναι η ιστορία της αράχνης. Κανονικά οι αράχνες είναι μάλλον απρόσεκτες όταν υφαίνουν τον ιστό τους. Πολύ λίγη προσοχή δίνουν για το αισθηματικό φινίρισμα της παγίδος που κατασκευάζουν φθάνει να μη μπορή να ξεφύγη τίποτε απ’ αυτήν.

Όταν όμως σ’ αυτή την ως τώρα απρόσεκτη αράχνη δώσουμε LSD, τότε έχει τα μάτια της τέσσερα όταν υφαίνη και ο ιστός που φτιάχνει είναι κυριολεκτικά τέλειος, πρότυπο γεωμετρικής ακριβείας. Η μεσκαλίνη έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα στο ανθρώπινο μυαλό, όπως το LSD (αν και η δόσι είναι αρκετές χιλιάδες φορές μεγαλύτερη). Ήδη, όταν οι αράχνες μεθυσθούν με μεσκαλίνη, οι γωνιές του ιστού τους είναι τρομερά ακατάστατες. Μήπως αυτό σημαίνη ότι ενώ και τα δύο φάρμακα επιφέρουν τα ίδια αποτελέσματα στον άνθρωπο, ενεργούν όμως σε διάφορα κέντρα του εγκεφάλου; Αυτό το ερώτημα παραμένει ακόμη αναπάντητο. Σε πρόσφατες έρευνες σχετικές με τη ρεζερπίνη, το φάρμακο δοκιμάστηκε επάνω στο άγριο είδος πιθήκου Rhesus. Στη φυσική του κατάστασι αυτό το ζώο πηδά στο πλησίασμα του ανθρώπου και είναι έτοιμο να δαγκάση το χέρι που θα επιχειρούσε να το εγγίση. Υπό την επίδρασι της ρεζερπίνης, τον πίθηκο Rhesus μπορεί να τον δέρνη κανείς ανενόχλητος.

Όταν, κατά τις μεταγενέστερες μελέτες των ψυχοτροπικών φαρμάκων, ήρθε η ώρα για το πήδημα του κενού ανάμεσα στον πίθηκο και τον άνθρωπο, οι επιστήμονες δεν άργησαν να δοκιμάσουν τα νέα φάρμακα στον ίδιο τον εαυτό τους.

Πρωτοπόρος σ’ αυτό το πεδίο στάθηκε ένας Ελβετός φαρμακολόγος, που ενώ εργαζόταν στα νέα παράγωγα της ερυσιβίνης (εργοτίνης) ανακάλυψε μία ημέρα ότι είχε ψευδαισθήσεις. Διερωτήθηκε μήπως η κατάστασίς του μπορούσε να αποδοθή στο LSD στο οποίο είχε εκτεθή κατά τη διάρκεια της εργασίας του. Για να αποσαφήνιση το πράγμα, πήρε σε ελάχιστες δόσεις αυτή την αδοκίμαστη ουσία και παρήγαγε τα συμπτώματα που είχαν παρουσιαστή μόνα τους. Έτσι ανακαλύφθηκαν τα εκπληκτικά αποτελέσματα των συγχρόνων «ψευδαισθησιογόνων» φαρμάκων.

Από τότε πολλοί άλλοι έπαθαν την «Πειραματική σχιζοφρένεια» στις προσπάθειές των να ξεδιαλύνουν τη βιοχημεία των νόσων τού εγκεφάλου. Όλες οι μαρτυρίες δείχνουν ότι, μερικές τουλάχιστον, διανοητικές διαταραχές, καθώς η σχιζοφρένεια, προέρχονται από τις ανωμαλίες της χημείας του αίματος. Αν αυτό αποδειχθή, η θεραπεία μπορεί άριστα να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο χημικό φάρμακο που προτού δοθή στον άνθρωπο πρέπει ακόμη να δοκιμασθή αρκετά στον πίθηκο.

Περιοδικό ΕΚΛΟΓΗ, τόμος ΙΕ΄, τεύχος 162, Απρίλιος 1959 , σσ. 41-43.


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2021)

Αρ. πρωτ. 10273 / 2476

Προς την

ΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟΤΗΤΑ

ΤΟΝ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΑ

Η επί των Εκκλησιαστικών και της Δ[ημοσίας] Εκπαιδεύσεως Γραμματεία της Επικρατείας

Εν Αθήναις την 3 Οκτωβρίου 1841

Περί οικοδομής οικίσκου εν Ακροπόλει διά κατοικίαν των Απομάχων

ΜΕΓΑΛΕΙΟΤΑΤΕ

Αφ’ ού διά του από 22 Νοεμβρίου 1840 και υπ’ αριθ. 3329 Υψηλού Βασιλικού Διατάγματος διωρίσθη εις την Ακρόπολιν είς λόχος του στρατού της γραμμής προς διατήρησιν των εν Ακροπόλει αρχαιοτήτων, οι εκεί μένοντες απόμαχοι, επτά τον αριθμόν, έκτοτε κατοίκησαν εις κάθυγρον και μικρόν τινα οικίσκον εν τη Ακροπόλει, διό και το θέρος όλον έμενον την νύκτα εις το ύπαιθρον. Επειδή δε τόρα πλησιάζει ο χειμών και οι απόμαχοι ούτοι όχι μόνον δεν δύνανται να ζήσωσιν εις το μικρόν τούτο κατάλυμα, αλλ’ ουδέ τα χρέη αυτών δύνανται να εκτελώσιν ως εκ τούτου, διότι αυτό κείται εις παράμερον τόπον της Ακροπόλεως, εξ ού δεν βλέπουσιν ουδέ ακούουσιν τους εισερχομένους εις την Ακρόπολιν, ο Έφορος του Κεντρικού Μουσείου των Αρχαιοτήτων διά της προς την Γραμματείαν ταύτην αναφοράς του παρακαλεί να τους κατασκευασθή απέναντι της εισόδου της Ακροπόλεως πλησίον του μέρους όπου κατοικεί ο μνησθείς λόχος, είς οικίσκος. Προσθέτει ούτος ότι διά την κατασκευήν τούτου αρκούσι 250 δρ[αχμαί], διότι την πέτραν και τα κεραμίδια έχομεν εις την Ακρόπολιν. Περί της κατασκευής ταύτης και της ποσότητος συμβουλευθείς μετά του Πρωταρχιτέκτονος Κυρίου Σχιαούβερτ εύρε και αυτόν σύμφωνον.

Ο υποφαινόμενος, θεωρών την αίτησιν του Εφόρου δικαιολογημένην, τολμώ να επικαλεσθώ την έγκρισιν του ενταύθα επισυνημμένου Διατάγματος.

Υποσημειούμαι με βαθύτατον σέβας.

Της Υμετέρας Μεγαλειότητος ταπεινότατος, ευπειθέστατος και πιστότατος υπήκοος και υπηρέτης,

Ο Επί των Εκκλησιαστικών κτλ. Γραμματεύς της Επικρατείας

Ιάκωβος Ρίζος

Ελ[ήφθη] τη 4η Οκτωβρ[ίου] [18]41. Αρ. Πρωτ. 2739, με επιστ[ολέα]

Γενικά Αρχεία του Κράτους, ΣΤ΄ Αρχαιολογική Υπηρεσία, φάκελος 44, υποφάκελος 7, έγγραφο 214.

*Σχιαούβερτ *= *Eduard Schaubert*


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2021)

Η πρόταση γίνεται όχι επειδή ο βράχος είναι ευήλιος και ευάερος, αλλά επειδή θα βρούνε τζάμπα τα οικοδομικά υλικά, πέτρες και κεραμίδια ατάκτως ερριμμένα...


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2021)

​_By 1912, dancers and musicians from Buenos Aires travelled to Europe and the first European tango craze took place in Paris, soon followed by London, Berlin, and other capitals. Towards the end of 1913 it hit New York in the US, and Finland._ (Wikipedia)


Μεταξύ 1912-13 τα νέα της εισβολής του *ταγκό *(έτσι γραφόταν τότε η λέξη) στην Ευρώπη φτάνουν και στην Ελλάδα. Η _Νέα Ημέρα_ δημοσιεύει μετάφραση (που μεταφέρει αξιόπιστα το κείμενο) ανταπόκρισης του Ιταλού δημοσιογράφου *Guglielmo Emanuel* για την _Corriere della Serra_ (της οποίας θα γινόταν αργότερα αρχισυντάκτης).​​
*Το ταγκό και ο θάνατος*​
Ο Γουλιέλμος Εμμάνουελ αφηγείται εις την Ιταλικήν «Λεττούραν» πώς διά πρώτην φοράν είδεν εις το Βουένος Άυρες να χορεύεται το ταγκό υπό συνθήκας πολύ δραματικάς, ως θέλει αντιληφθή και ο αναγνώστης.

Εις την Αργεντινικήν η αγρυπνία παρά το φέρετρον του νεκρού —β ε λ ό ρ ι ο, όπως λέγουν εις την γλώσσαν του τόπου— έχει εορτάσιμον χαρακτήρα, ιδίως όταν το πλάσμα το οποίον εγκατέλειψε την κοιλάδα αυτήν των δακρύων είνε μικρό παιδί. Τα ινδικά έθιμα των παλαιών κατοίκων της χώρας συνεδυάσθησαν με τα Χριστιανικά και παρήγαγον το περίεργον κράμα το οποίον παρατηρούμεν σήμερον. Δεν διδάσκει το Ευαγγέλιον ότι οι αποθνήσκοντες δίκαιοι μεταβαίνουν εις ζωήν αιώνιον; δεν είναι εξ άλλου εξηκριβωμένον ότι τα μικρά παιδιά που αποθνήσκουν γίνονται άγγελοι; προς ποίον σκοπόν λοιπόν να κλαίουν οι γονείς και οι συγγενείς όταν αποθάνη το παιδάκι των; τουναντίον, οφείλουν να πανηγυρίζουν και πανηγυρίζουν χορεύοντες ταγκό. Η εορτή είνε χαρακτηριστική εις τα εξοχικά ιδίως μέρη, όπου οι συγγενείς και οι φίλοι έρχονται εξ αποστάσεως λευγών ολοκλήρων, όχι διά να συλλυπηθούν αλλά τουναντίον διά να συγχαρούν την οικογένειαν η οποία έχασε το παιδάκι της διά να κερδίση ο ουρανός ένα αγγελάκι.

Η «αγρυπνία του μικρού αγγέλου» (ιλ βελόριο ντε ουν αντζελίτο) δεν έχει τίποτε το πένθιμον, αλλ’ είνε απ’ αρχής μέχρι τέλους μία εύθυμος χορευτική εορτή. Όλοι χορεύουν μέσα εις το σπίτι το οποίον επεσκέφθη ο θάνατος, παραπλεύρως του μικρού πτώματος.

Το νεκρό παιδάκι είνε ο πρωταγωνιστής της εσπέρας, θλιβερός μικροσκοπικός πρωταγωνιστής διά τον οποίον κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρεται άλλος εκτός από την δυστυχισμένην την μητέρα του και μερικάς φίλας της αι οποίαι, με το πρόσχημα ότι την βοηθούν, καταπίνουν γλυκύσματα και κενώνουν κυάθους σοκολάτας τον ένα κατόπιν του άλλου.

Αι γυναίκες στολίζουν το νεκρό παιδάκι με λευκά φορέματα και τοποθετούν εις το κεφαλάκι του μίαν γιρλάνταν από άνθη πορτοκαλλέας. Το τοποθετούν κατόπιν εις το μικρόν του φέρετρον, το οποίον ως επί το πλείστον δεν είναι παρά ένα μεγάλο κουτί, συχνότατα από εκείνα εις τα οποία τοποθετούν τις κούκλες. Διάφορα κεριά λευκά, τοποθετημένα γύρω, συμπληρώνουν τον πένθιμον διάκοσμον. Αυτό είναι το θέαμα το οποίον παρουσιάζει το νεκρικόν δωμάτιον. Εις το παραπλεύρως όμως δωμάτιον ακούονται αστεϊσμοί και γέλωτες και οι διάφοροι συγγενείς και φίλοι χορεύουν το ταγκό υπό τους ήχους κιθαρών, κ ο ΐ ν α ς και π ε ό ν ε ς, είδος λαγούτων, των δύο τελευταίων από τα οποία αποτελούνται αι αργεντιναί ορχήστραι.

Το νεκρό παιδάκι —γράφει ο κ. Εμμάνουελ— εφαίνετο ως να παρηκολούθει με κατάπληκτα τα ανοικτά ματάκια του το βακχικόν εκείνο θέαμα το οποίον ωργανούτο προς τιμήν του.

Αι νεάνιδες, ασθενικαί μάλλον και αδύνατοι, με μαύρα μαλλιά και μελαμψόν σχεδόν και το δέρμα, έφερον όλαι σχεδόν λευκά φορέματα και εχόρευον μεταξύ των ή με τους άνδρας, σφιγμέναι επάνω των, παρειά με παρειάν, στήθος με στήθος, κνήμη με κνήμην. Ο ρυθμός του χορού ήτο αργός και ηδονιστικός, με μικρά βήματα και κυματισμούς του σώματος όπως όταν είνε κανείς μεθυσμένος. Ίσως να ήτο η αντίθεσις την οποίαν παρουσίαζεν η σκηνή εκείνη της ζωής, παραπλεύρως της σκηνής του θανάτου. Ίσως η καταθλιπτική θερμοκρασία της θερινής νυκτός εις περιβάλλον κλειστόν, όπου εκαίοντο κηρία, συνετέλει να αναμιγνύωνται τα επί των προσώπων των γυναικών διακοσμητικά με τον ιδρώτα, ως να απεσυνετίθετο ένα πτώμα. Εκείνο το οποίον δύναμαι να βεβαιώσω —καταλήγει ο κ. Εμμάνουελ— είνε ότι η ανάμνησις του πρώτου εκείνου ταγκό που είδα να χορεύεται έμεινεν εις τον νουν μου στενώς συνδεδεμένη με μίαν αποπνικτικήν ατμόσφαιραν μέθης κτηνώδους, από εκείνην που κάμνει τον άνθρωπον να πίπτη πολλάς βαθμίδας κάτω από την κλίμακα του πολιτισμού.

Υπάρχουν εις την Αργεντινήν χοροί σοβαροί, όπως το μ π α σ τ ο ν έ ρ ο και το π ε ρ ι κ ό ν. Ο τελευταίος μάλιστα θεωρείται ως ο κατ’ εξοχήν εθνικός χορός διότι εις το τέλος οι χορευταί εξάγουν τα μανδήλιά των και σχηματίζουν σημαίαν με τα εθνικά χρώματα της Αργεντινής.

Ούτε όμως του μ π α σ τ ο ν έ ρ ο η σοβαρότης ούτε του π ε ρ ι κ ό ν η πατριωτική σημασία κατορθώνουν να αποτρέψουν τους νέους από το εξωτικόν ταγκό, το οποίον θριαμβεύει και εις την Αργεντινήν όπως και εις την Ευρώπην.

Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ενταύθα ότι, μολονότι το ταγκό κάμνει τον γύρον του κόσμου με πιστοποιητικόν Αργεντινής γεννήσεως, είνε εντούτοις προϊόν το οποίον δεν προήλθεν από τας κρεολάς. Όπως εις την Ευρώπην ο Κάιζερ, κατά τον ίδιον τρόπον και εις την νοτιοαμερικανικήν δημοκρατίαν υπάρχουν πολλοί φρόνιμοι άνθρωποι οι οποίοι εξεγείρονται εναντίον της νέας ορχήσεως της απειλούσης να θέση εις αχρηστίαν τους ωραίους εθνικούς χορούς.

Το ταγκό καθ’ όλας τας πιθανότητας μετεφέρθη εις την Αργεντινήν από την Κούβαν. Οθενδήποτε όμως και να προέρχεται, το γεγονός είνε ότι αποτελεί εξέλιξιν παλαιάς ισπανικής ορχήσεως γνωστής υπό το ίδιον όνομα. Η ισπανική όρχησις, σεμνή κατ’ αρχάς και ευχάριστος, ετροποποιήθη κατόπιν συμφώνως με τον θερμόν και αισθηματικόν χαρακτήρα των κατοίκων των Αντιλλών και σήμερον μας παρουσιάζεται ως χορός ημιβάρβαρος των τροπικών. Αυτά εννοείται ότι δεν εμποδίζουν ν’ αποστέλλεται το ταγκό ανά τον κόσμον εκ της Μονμάρτρης με την ετικέτταν του αργεντινού χορού.

_Νέα Ημέρα Τεργέστης_ («η αρχαιοτέρα ελληνική εφημερίς», έτος ιδρύσεως 1853, αρχισυντάκτης Σπύρος Μελάς), αρ. φ. 535, Τρίτη 31 Δεκεμβρίου 1913, σ. 1.


----------



## antongoun (Nov 28, 2021)

Earion said:


> Τα φαρμακεία της Σμύρνης εισήγαγαν από την Ευρώπη διάφορες *σπεσιαλιτέ* (ιδιοσκευάσματα), υπνωτικά, ελιξίρια, παυσίπονα, έμπλαστρα, καταπότια και άλλα.



Συνάντησα τα "φάρμακα σπεσιαλιτέ" κι είπα να το σημειώσω εδώ:

_Βασίλειον της Ελλάδος, Ταμείον Ασφαλίσεως Λιμενεργατών Πειραιώς, Υπηρεσία Κλάδου Ασθενείας, Εγκύκλιος αρ. 1, Εν Πειραιεί τη 10 Φεβρουαρίου 1939, σελ. 3:

Όπως για Γιατρό δεν θα πληρώνετε τίποτε, έτσι και τα φάρμακα θα τα παίρνετε σε οποιοδήποτε φαρμακείο εντελώς δωρεάν, εκτός από τα λεγόμενα *σπεσιαλιτέ*, δηλαδή αυτά που πωλούνται έτοιμα συσκευασμένα, ντόπια ή ευρωπαϊκά, και που δεν τα φτιάνει ο φαρμακοποιός. Σ' αυτά θα πληρώνετε το μισό της καθαράς τους αξίας, δηλαδή απ' την τιμή που πληρώνουν οι άλλοι 10% λιγότερο, και απ' αυτό θα πληρώνετε μόνο το μισό. Έτσι θα τα παίρνετε και αυτά σε τιμή λιγώτερο από τη μισή τους αξία, θα δίνετε τα 45%._


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2021)

Ernest Hemingway’s ‘A Farewell to *Arms*’ was first translated into Russian by Evgeniya *Kalashnikova*.

Proshchay Oruzhie [A Farewell To Arms]: Translation By Evg. Kalashnikova, Moskva, 1936 (3,800 USD)

nominative non-determinism


----------

